# Seg. Esp. Frio, Chuva e Vento: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008



## Vince (27 Out 2008 às 16:05)

Tópico especial de seguimento da entrada fria que afectará Portugal esta semana com possibilidade de vento forte, chuva e neve a cotas médias e altas. 
Usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT decidimos atribuir-lhe o nome «*Gertrudes*».


*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Para mais informações sobre este assunto consulte este tópico.



*Previsão GFS Temperatura aos 2 metros (saída 12z)*
Animação para 7 dias, até à próxima Segunda-feira 12z








*Previsão GFS Precipitação (saída 12z)*
Animação para 7 dias, até à próxima Segunda-feira 12z








*Previsão Meteblue/NNM*
Um possível cenário para uma madrugada das mais frias poderia ser este:


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2008 às 16:06)

*Seguimento - Frio, Vento Forte e Chuva - Outubro/Novembro 2008*

Por aqui está uma temperatura amena a rondar os 20 graus
,o céu começa a ficar encoberto e o vento a soprar (moderado)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2008 às 16:16)

Sigo com chuva 14 ºc

no alto da torre segundo a EP estao 8 ºc e chove
no alto espinho 11 ºc e ceu muito nublado 



ja esta a descer meus amigos ;D


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 16:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sigo com chuva 14 ºc
> 
> no alto da torre segundo a EP estao 8 ºc e chove
> no alto espinho 11 ºc e ceu muito nublado
> ...



E acrescento ás 15 UTC Lamas de Mouro com 9,8ºC

Ainda tímidas descidas mas ja vai entrando o frio


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Out 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Chuva, Vento e Neve: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008*

Boa tarde.
Estado de tempo:
Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e vento fraco.
Temp: 15ºC
Hr: 90%
Pressão 1016 hpa (a descer)






[/URL][/IMG]
Pela imagem de satelite ela  vem a caminho!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Out 2008 às 16:47)

Por cá, aparecem agora as primeiras nuvens.


----------



## Gongas (27 Out 2008 às 16:57)

Chuva moderada agora por Coimbra.


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Out 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Chuva, Vento e Neve: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Estado de tempo:
> Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e vento fraco.
> Temp: 15ºC
> ...





Já passei a chuva moderada!!! Aguarda-se o Frio
Pressão: 1015hpa
O vento neste momento é moderado!


----------



## mocha (27 Out 2008 às 17:17)

boa tarde, e com enorem satisfação que me estreio neste topico, por aqui as nuvens ja apareceram, e atemperatura ja ta a descer, venha então esse frio, chuva etc, eu quero fotos pessoal


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 17:21)

A chuva ja passou
Agora que venha o esperado frio

O temperatura ja desce
Temp: *13,9ºC*
Hum: *87%*
Pressao: *1017hpa*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Out 2008 às 17:23)

Daqui a nada já começa... http://www.ski-cams.com/estacion-esqui/alto-campoo/15/webcams/


----------



## Paulo H (27 Out 2008 às 17:28)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Daqui a nada já começa... http://www.ski-cams.com/estacion-esqui/alto-campoo/15/webcams/



Não tarda nada, chega aí MeteoPtg!

Aqui já senti um pingo ou outro, o vento está a levantar-se e já devem ter caído uns 5ºC ou 6ºC de há 2h pra cá! Céu bem carregado e completamente nublado, tá bem fresco já..


----------



## psm (27 Out 2008 às 17:33)

Vou ser o desmancha prazeres(não o desejo), mas o IM nesta ultima actualização dos quadros retira muita precipitação para terça-feira e Quarta-feira nos seus quadros.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/tempopresente/


----------



## Paulo H (27 Out 2008 às 17:41)

psm disse:


> Vou ser o desmancha prazeres(não o desejo), mas o IM nesta ultima actualização dos quadros retira muita precipitação para terça-feira e Quarta-feira nos seus quadros.
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/tempopresente/



Não és desmancha prazeres!!  Eles é que não são perfeitos, vê lá que aqui em Castelo Branco está a chover neste momento moderadamente com algumas chuvadas algo fortes, e eu sem guarda-chuva!


----------



## raposo_744 (27 Out 2008 às 17:51)

Aqui no centro de portugal (Alvares,Góis)o vento acalmou a temperatura é de 17º ,está a chover e as nuvens estão a começar a descer a serra.


----------



## Senador (27 Out 2008 às 18:31)

Alerta Amarelo Espanhol na zona de Sanabria, com inicio ás 22:00 de hoje e fim 6:00 de amanhã:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?am=true&p=6749&w=hoy


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Out 2008 às 18:47)

Boas noites...

temos de contar com uma frente em que o ar quente vem á frente do ar gelido.. e possivel que ainda se registem temp_elevadas... 

Vamos aguardar a primeira passagem da frente e depois a pos-frontal...

www.gismeteo.ru


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 18:51)

Por aqui o céu já se tapou todo. O vento começou a soprar moderado. Não sei fazer previsões, mas olhando para o céu diria que já não falta muito pa ela começar a caír.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 18:54)

Aqui de tarde, o céu ficou nublado num instante  e começou a chover.

Agora continua a chuva e sigo com:
T: *16,4ºC*
HR:* 75%*
P: *1012,6mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens. aprox. *661m*


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2008 às 19:04)

Ainda registo 11,5ºC. Daqui a algumas horas a temperatura deve começar a baixar de uma forma mais acentuada.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Out 2008 às 19:05)

Vim agora da rua... o vento já 'corta'  
Temp: 12,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2008 às 19:06)

Boa tarde pessoal!

A Gertudes acaba de me deixar o primeiro burrifo.
Estrada molhada, mas ainda nada contabilizado.

Lá fora 16,7ºC e vai chuviscando.
O vento está moderado de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2008 às 19:09)

Por cá está a poalhar  estou com 16.2ºC.

O vento está fraco, a pressão está nos 1015hpa.


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 19:09)

Vai descendo *12,5ºC* e 83% de humidade

O vento ja ta a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2008 às 19:09)

E Já chove por aqui e estão 18.7ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2008 às 19:14)

sigo com ceu limpo 11ºc

alto espinho 8 ºc e ceu pouco nublado
torre 6ºc e chove DDDD


creio que la para as 11 horas ja esteja a nevar na torre isto é se houver precipitacao!


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Out 2008 às 19:18)

E cá estou eu para mais um seguimento especial, confesso que já tinha saudades.

Por aqui a Gertrudes largou há pouco uns aguaceiros mas muito fracos... Segundo consta para a Piedade e Laranjeiro choveu mais que em Almada mesmo.

Neste momento:

TEMPERATURA 17.9 °C   
   HUMIDADE 72 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1016 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 5.4 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO NORDESTE


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2008 às 19:19)

Por aqui a temperatura não sai disto 18,9ºC, 71%HR, 1015hpa o céu está muito nublado não deixa a temperatura baixar daqui a umas 2 ou 3 horas deve estar a pingar por aqui mas não deve deixar nem 1mm...Ando triste pelas saídas dos modelos hoje... para mim ter tirado a ciclogenese perto de Portugal é o mesmo de ter tirado a maior animação logo não espero mais do que algum vento alguma chuva mais na quinta e frio mas que não vai ser nada de extraordinário pelo menos aqui...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Ora Boas Noites!


O Dia de hoje foi caracterizado por Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, por Fractus, e Nevoeiro na Serra!

Entretanto, a *Gertrudes* já me deu uma molha... Enquanto estive à espera do Autocarro, pude assistir a uma elevação, na intensidade da chuva!

Já em Mira-Sintra, a Chuva é Moderada, não tendo, no entanto, acumulado nada, ainda...

A Temperatura vai descendo de forma positiva... Neste momento tenho *15,2ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1015 hPa, tendo sofrido uma Valente queda!
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,1ºC


----------



## storm (27 Out 2008 às 19:27)

Sigo com 15.4ºC

Manha de algum sol e sem vento, tarde céu muito nublado e algum vento fraco, neste momento chove fraco e está vento moderado.

Venha de lá essa bela chuva e frio


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Aqui estão 18 graus e chove de fraca 
a moderadamente (á cerca de 15/20 minutos).
Vento Fraco e quanto a frio, muito pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2008 às 19:36)

Por aqui ela ainda continua caindo com a temp:15.2ºc o vento de vez em quando com rajadas a máxima 33kmp e já levo contabilizado 4.5mm


----------



## Brunomc (27 Out 2008 às 19:36)

por aqui céu muito nublado

o vento está fraco e por vezes moderado..

de momento não tenho a temperatura disponivel..

deve tar quase a pingar..


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2008 às 19:59)

Aqui chove fraco a moderado. 0,6 mm


----------



## squidward (27 Out 2008 às 20:04)

Vento e alguma chuva por aqui


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 20:04)

aqui em lisboa-olivais vento fraco a moderado e chuva fraca com periodos de moderada devido ao ar quente pré-frontal a temperatura mantem-se nos 17.0Cº


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 20:08)

mais uma coisa quanto ao nome topico podem tirar o frio e por mais chuva e vento ( segundo o ECMWF....).
boas a todos


----------



## jPdF (27 Out 2008 às 20:09)

Por Carregal do Sal, às 15h deixou de se ver a serra da estrela... espero amanha acordar a vê-la coberta com os primeiros flocos desta época.
agora aqui sigo com 15.1, não chove e o vento ainda está fraco.


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 20:11)

Corroios: o único som que se ouve na rua é o das folhas a serem arrastadas pelo vento moderado que sopra neste momento, ainda sem quaisquer rajadas. Já choveu e está tudo molhado. O céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 20:23)

Por aqui a chuva continua e sigo com:
T: *15,4ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1012,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *394m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 20:24)

*Dave* disse:


> Base das nuvens: aprox. *394m* (nuvens baixas)



*Dave*, como consegues obter esse dado??


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Out 2008 às 20:28)

É esta massa de Ar Frio que nos vai começar a atngir nas proximas horas 
O pior vem mais depois!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brunomc (27 Out 2008 às 20:31)

aqui ja chove a cerca de 20 minutos..

chuva fraca..


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2008 às 20:44)

A Chuva já parou... e, embora a que caiu tenha causado poças, até, não acumulou nada no pluviómetro... (A olho, uns 0,9mm)

Neste momento tenho *14,1ºC*

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 22,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,3ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Out 2008 às 20:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sigo com ceu limpo 11ºc
> 
> alto espinho 8 ºc e ceu pouco nublado
> torre 6ºc e chove DDDD
> ...




Boas, podes dizer onde arranjas a informação da temperatura do Alto de Espinho?


----------



## Brunomc (27 Out 2008 às 20:49)

tenho 16.0ºC 

parece que o frio ainda não chegou aqui..

agora chove fraco


----------



## Redfish (27 Out 2008 às 20:50)

Pelos Algarves
Ceu limpo e temperatura a rondar os 18º.


----------



## necman (27 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Cá pela capital do movel já não chove mas estao 10,7º


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2008 às 21:00)

Boa noite!

Por cá o dia foi de sol!!! Dia muito agradável!!
Agoar sigo com 18ºC e 1015,3 hPA!


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 21:06)

Tou com *11,5ºC* e 80%
Vento fraco


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2008 às 21:19)

Por aqui 16,0ºC, 86%HR, 1015hpa a pouco choveu mas não deu para 1mm


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Out 2008 às 21:20)

Por aqui 10.1ºC e céu limpo, já esperava mais frio por esta hora.


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 21:22)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui 16,0ºC, 86%HR, 1015hpa a pouco choveu mas não deu para 1mm



 Isto é mais frio e vento do que chuva... 

Aqui não choveu mais desde abocado e o vento está FORTE com rajadas.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 21:24)

Por aqui a chuva continua, se bem que agora enfraqueceu um pouco.

Neste momento:
T: *15,2ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1011,8mb/hPa*

Base das Nuvens: aprox. *393m*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2008 às 21:30)

Por cá, o céu acabou de ficar limpo mesmo agora, vejo a última faixa de nuvens a ir-se embora  agora é esperar pelo vento e pelo  que já é algum, estou com 14.5ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Out 2008 às 21:39)

Aqui ainda há nuvens; destaque para o vento que está mais forte, a sensação de frio é maior...

Ainda:

 TEMPERATURA 15.9 °C   
   HUMIDADE 65 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1016 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 17.2 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Out 2008 às 21:44)

boas

isto não pode acontecer, não têm um dicionário no software de texto que estão a utilizar.

I.M.

 Previsão para 3ª Feira, 28 de Outubro de 2008

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado até final da
manhã na região Sul e interior Centro, onde ocorrerão aguaceiros
que podem ser de deve acima dos 1300 m.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de norte, soprando forte a
muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h no
litoral e nas terras altas, diminuindo de intensidade a partir
do final da tarde.
Descida de temperatura, que será acentuada na máxima para as
regiões do interior.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

JED/MR/PG



abraços


----------



## storm (27 Out 2008 às 21:49)

Sigo com 14.5ºC

Já não chove, mas o vento tem-se estado a intensificar (na rua está de bater o dente, as portas até chiam )


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2008 às 21:52)

Por aqui o vendaval já está instalado!
É nestas alturas que tenho pena de não ter nenhum anemómetro.

A temperatura está nos 14,6ºC.
E caiu apenas 0,2mm.


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 21:54)

ajrebelo disse:


> podem ser de deve acima dos 1300 m.



Tira-lhe o -1- ...


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Out 2008 às 21:54)

Na Torre seguimos com 2ºC e céu limpo! Mas esperança que isto ainda vai compor para a nossa sardinha 

Fonte das condições no Alto de Espinho e na Serra da Estrela actualizadas em http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 21:56)

Por aqui está uma tristeza.... chove muito fraquinho e vento nem se sente.
T: *14,8ºC* (nem mexe)
HR:* 85%*
P: *1010,9mb/hP*a (tem vindo a descer bem)

Base das nuvens: aprox. *392m*


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Out 2008 às 21:56)

boas

o que feito do Sr. Prof. Salpico, já tenho saudades 

frio, vento moderado de norte, já chuviscou por volta das 19.30h aqui em Sesimbra, deu para molhar a estrada.

abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2008 às 21:56)

Boas por aqui já deixou de chover o vento já vai soprando com rajadas de W/NW.

O céu continua muito nublado com a temperatura nos 13.8ºc.

Ainda rendeu de 5.0mm.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2008 às 21:57)

Por aqui a Temperatura estagnou nos 14,1ºC

O Vento tem aumentado, tendo tido um Máximo de *42,1 km/h*, há pouco...

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 27,4 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,1ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Out 2008 às 22:02)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Na Torre seguimos com 2ºC e céu limpo! Mas esperança que isto ainda vai compor para a nossa sardinha
> 
> Fonte das condições no Alto de Espinho e na Serra da Estrela actualizadas em http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt



Há estações ao km74 e 79 do IP4, essa última corresponderá mesmo exactamente ao Alto de Espinho?

Para não ser offtopic total acrescentar que estamos numa típica situação pós-frontal, mas o frio ainda não se sente com grande intensidade. 9.8ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 22:05)

Enquanto, num lado de Gaia ja vao com 9,8ºC

Eu, ainda tenho *11,0ºC*
Hum: *80%*


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Out 2008 às 22:06)

João Dias disse:


> Há estações ao km74 e 79 do IP4, essa última corresponderá mesmo exactamente ao Alto de Espinho?



A do km74 é um pouco acima do cruzamento da Aboadela e o 79 é mesmo no alto de espinho.


----------



## Hazores (27 Out 2008 às 22:06)

penso que o frio não tardará a chegar aí , pelo menos pela imagem de satelite das 21:00h


----------



## dgstorm (27 Out 2008 às 22:07)

Pensei que ia ter mais frio a esta hora... 11,2ºC... temperatura completamente estabilizada neste momento :assobio::assobio:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Out 2008 às 22:09)

Aqui pela Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel), neste momento o vento sopra forte, e estão 20,2ºC e 79% Hr.


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2008 às 22:10)

Céu pouco nublado, vento FORTE com rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h (estimativa). O windchill deve de estar BEM baixo, pois fui à varanda, quando voltei estava tão gelado que em casa pareciam estar uns 40 graus comparado com lá fora... 

Se tivesse a minha estação já estava a debitar dados...


----------



## Lince (27 Out 2008 às 22:18)

boas noites meus amigos.
Depois de uma "hibernação" de vários meses eis que estou cá de novo para compartilhar as minhas observações e previsões.
Por cá neste momento estão 4ºc sempre em descenso desde as 10 horas da manha altura em que registei a máxima de hoje 13ºc.
Começou a chover por volta das 11 horas e neste momento há boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros pontuais. Será que acordarei com alguma neve? o meteogalicia assim o prevê para o dia de amanhâ.


----------



## filipept (27 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Parece que do ponto assinaládo poderá surgir algo, no entanto, temos de contar com as dinámicas atmosféricas que poderão levar a uma mudança do padrão. Se seguir a nossa direcção poderá ser interessante. Que dizem?


----------



## psm (27 Out 2008 às 22:31)

Parece que do ponto assinaládo poderá surgir algo, no entanto, temos de contar com as dinámicas atmosféricas que poderão levar a uma mudança do padrão. Se seguir a nossa direcção poderá ser interessante. Que dizem?[/quote]



Não o que se está a formar verás pelo canal de vapor de água, é na Islandia, o que estás a indicar é o jet da sua parte exterior.
Vou pôr o link com a animação, e ai se ver a formação do vortice.


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...2,n=12,d=1,v=400,pp=0,t=200810272200#controls


----------



## *Dave* (27 Out 2008 às 22:34)

Por aqui o vento sopra fraco.
Sigo com:
T: *14,4ºC*
HR:* 84%*
P: *1010,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Out 2008 às 22:40)

Por aqui tem chovido desde as 19.30. A temperatura baixou bastante, depois de um dia primaveril. Sigo com 12,7 º. Pressão 1010 hPa. Nos próximos dias, se nevar em S.Mamede já fico satisteito.


----------



## filipept (27 Out 2008 às 22:42)

Sim, verifica-se já a formação ao lado da Islandia no link que deixas-te. Mas o que queria chamar a atenção não era para o jet  mas para aquela zona mais azulada que me parecia uma camada de ar frio, no entanto, em MPE (precipitação) não aparece lá nada (no circulo).


----------



## Perfect Storm (27 Out 2008 às 22:44)

Por aqui céu limpo e bem estrelado, vento fraco, sensação de frio inexistente!
Pela imagem das massas de ar, parece que vai durar mais algum tempo o frio a chegar
Neste momento:
Temp: 14ºC
Pressão: 1016hpa (estável)
Hr: 85%


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Por cá, já se levantou muito vento como é claro, estou com 14.2ºC  uma sensação frio que é qualquer coisa


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Out 2008 às 22:52)

boas

estas ultimas saídas viram animar a situação de trovoada e levantar um pouco as temperaturas, o que para mim perfeito.

ainda bem que o tópico não tem a data do final da «Gertrudes» com esta confusão  

abraços


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2008 às 23:00)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> estas ultimas saídas viram animar a situação de trovoada e levantar um pouco as temperaturas, o que para mim perfeito.
> 
> ...



Nesta run então, o frio levou cá um golpe.
A Iso 0 aos 850hPa desaparece do nosso país após as 54h. Neve, só nas terras altas. Nada mais que o normal.

Aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de norte e 14,3ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Olá mais uma vez 

Actualmente em Almada:

 TEMPERATURA 15.5 °C   
   HUMIDADE 51 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1017 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 7.2 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO OESTE


----------



## jPdF (27 Out 2008 às 23:18)

Por aqui  sigo com vento fraco.
Sigo com:
Temp: *12.6ºC*
Pressão: *1015 hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2008 às 23:27)

Por cá, vento fraco a moderado e chuviscos.
A temperatura está nos *14,8 ºC*, apenas.
Espero que este evento nos traga muita chuva e vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2008 às 23:29)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de norte e 14,3ºC.



Em situações de céu muito nublado, como a de hoje, tens uma temperatura mais baixa que a minha, o que é totalmente normal.


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2008 às 23:32)

Ate agora, ja bati a minima do dia, tou com *10,2ºC* e *80%*


----------



## CMPunk (28 Out 2008 às 00:02)

Boas Pessoal!!! 

Ai está mais outra Depressão para terminar o mes 

Enfim, neste momento por Faro ainda não chegou nadinha, está por aqui Céu Limpo, 17.5º , 79% de Humidade, e o vento a Soprar de NNE a 11 Km/H.
A presao atmosferica está nos 1010.4 Milibares.

A festa por enquanto fica no Norte e Centro.

Já faz muito frio por aqui por Faro de madrugada.

Em previsões o Freemeteo mete muita chuva na Quinta e Sexta.
Eles também acrescentam que irá fazer fazer muito vento e as temperaturas podem chegar aos 8º/9º 
Por enquanto mete quase 30mm, veremos o que dará.

Falando agora do IM, eles metem em 10 Distritos de Norte e Centro muito vento podendo chegar aos 90Km/H.

Espero que Faça muita Chuva e Frio, tenho muitas saudades do Frio.

Cumps


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2008 às 00:07)

as previsoes do inm sao comicas...completamente ao contrario das previsoes espanholas k dao cota 600 "NEVADAS POR ENCIMA DE 600/800 M EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR" e o inm da cotas 1300 -.-´


----------



## dgstorm (28 Out 2008 às 00:09)

Ultrapassada finalmente a barreira dos dois digitos... 9,9ºC neste momento


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 00:13)

Céu limpo e 7,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 00:30)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,8ºC*
Hum: *79%*


----------



## Gongas (28 Out 2008 às 00:36)

Alguma chuva até por volta das 19h e agora céu limpo, temperaura nos 12,5 ºC. vento nem vê-lo.


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2008 às 01:58)

Boas, aqui tenho 7,0ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco de W. A temperatura já esteve há pouco nos 6,5ºC, mas subiu na última hora. A pressão é que tem vindo a descer bastante e já está neste momento em 1014 hPa. 

Os extremos de ontem são 6,5ºC / 16,4ºC.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> as previsoes do inm sao comicas...completamente ao contrario das previsoes espanholas k dao cota 600 "NEVADAS POR ENCIMA DE 600/800 M EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR" e o inm da cotas 1300 -.-´



Não sei onde é que a Aemet vê neve a 600 m, só se for no nordeste de Espanha porque em Portugal dificilmente cairá algo abaixo dos 1000 m, isto porque as horas em que as temperaturas são mais baixas em altitude não coincidem com as horas em que existe precipitação, enfim, o normal com o AA a arrastar toda a animação para nuestros hermanos...


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Out 2008 às 06:06)

Bom dia:
Por aqui já está  de norte ,sim senhor.Desde o final da tarde de ontem.
Oh pró ar fresquinho vindo de norte a chegar para já ao noroeste da Ibéria.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Com os actuais 8.2º e vento norte da ordem dos 20 km/h o 1º cartão de visita deste  sistema depressionário é o frio.As precipitações até agora foram fracas e assim tudo indica irão continuar até amanhã.
Guardado estará o bocado para quinta e sexta?
Nesta última saída do modelo GFS as precipitações serão generosas e repartidas ao longo de quinta-feira e madrugada de quinta para sexta.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Cotas de neve?
Será cedo .O IM coloca-a não abaixo dos 1300 metros .Mas claro que pode haver surpresas quer num sentido, quer noutro.
Uma coisa será seguramente certa:
Esta "Gertrudes" com a configuração que a caracteriza,se aparecesse lá mais para o adiantado do Outono/Inverno outras cotas cantariam cá na Sé.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 06:29)

Por cá sigo com 6,7º e pressão a 1007 hPa. Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 07:11)

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite de Vento e Céu Muito Nublado...

A Temperatura foi descendo lentamente até ás 5:50, altura em que caiu um aguaceiro que, para além de deixar 1,1mm no pluviómetro, ainda contribuiu para uma queda da Temperatura, para os *10,5ºC*, Como de pode ver na Imagem, pelas 6:30-6:45







Neste momento tenho 11,3ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 33,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC

Wind Chill Nos *1,83ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 08:18)

Nunca vi tanto vento na minha vida como neste momento  quando se vai há janela até custa respirar  a média de vento tá nos 50 km/h.

Estou com 12.3ºC o vento está muito forte.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 08:27)

Bom dia 


8,4ºC e algumas nuvens a sul.


Mínima de 4,9ºC.


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Out 2008 às 08:35)

Bom dia!
Está muito vento po aqui!! Os pinheiros todos vergados!
Neste momento:
Céu pouco nublado,
Temp: 13º
Hr: 60%
Pressão 1014 hpa (estável)


----------



## storm (28 Out 2008 às 08:42)

Sigo com 13.5ºC e vento muito forte.

Esta noite o vento esteve sempre em alta, vento forte/muito forte, até aprecia que iam partir as janelas 

A cerca de uma hora que o céu tem estado a ficar muito nublado.

Mínima de 10.1ºC isto com vento 

É neste momento que uma boa estação faz a diferença


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2008 às 08:44)

Bons dias por aqui está a cair uns fortes aguaceiros. com o vento com rajadas com a temperatura 9.6ºc .

Isto promete atè logo


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 08:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nunca vi tanto vento na minha vida como neste momento  quando se vai há janela até custa respirar  a média de vento tá nos 50 km/h.
> 
> Estou com 12.3ºC o vento está muito forte.



E eu a pensar que não sabias do vento!

Acordei sobressaltado com uma fortíssima rajada de vento que parecia querer entrar pelo meu quarto a dentro.

Nada de chuva por aqui! Mas muito, muito vento! Há tanto lixo pelo ar, tanto lixo. Folhas, papeis, garrafas...

A temperatura está nos 13,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 09:04)

Já neva pessoal! Pelo menos assim parece ser acima dos 1300-1400m!

*Às 7h UTC:*
0,6ºC em Penhas Douradas (+-1300m de altitude), com 0,7mm.
3,0ºC em Lamas de Mouro (+- 930m de altitude), com 0,4mm.


*Serra da Estrela, segundo as Estradas de Portugal!*












*Eólica Nacional:*


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 09:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Por aqui mínima de *11,4ºC*.
Já não tinha uma mínima na casa dos 11ºC desde 25 de Maio.
A manhã segue extremamente ventosa, e fresca: 13,7ºC.



Na *Ilha da Madeira*, parece que chove nas vertentes norte, mas nas vertentes sul está assim:






Às 8h UTC, Pico do Areeiro com 8ºC e 5,8mm.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia
Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» ontem deixou pouca precipitação 4.1 mm, a rajada max. foi de 44.8km/h.
Hoje o ceu está nublado, o vento sopra forte e tem vindo aumentar significativamente de intensidade desde as 9h.

Temp. min. 9.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 09:26)

Por aqui estão 14.6ºC e o vento sopra moderado a forte de N
Épá que venha mas é a chuva é disso é que eu adoro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 09:27)

Interessante desenvolvimento, resta saber se cá chegará. Em animação percebe-se melhor.


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2008 às 09:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Por aqui mínima de *11,4ºC*.
> Já não tinha uma mínima na casa dos 11ºC desde 25 de Maio.
> A manhã segue extremamente ventosa, e fresca: 13,7ºC.
> 
> ...



Bom dia, sim confirma-se chuva no norte da Madeira.
Vou com um total de 14,7mm
Tenho neste momento a mínima com 14,4ºC
A humidade vai nos 96%
rajada máxima de 29,0km/h
1022hpa
dados detalhados


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2008 às 09:40)

Grande ventania 

Anda na média dos *40* km/h mas sem grandes rajadas. Máx para já de *57,9* km/h.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 09:43)

Rajadas de vento na grande Lisboa nas últimas horas:

78,8Km/h - Queluz (Mário Barros)
72,0Km/h - Aeroporto de Lisboa
57,9km/h - Moita (Hotspot)
56,3Km/h - Mira-Sintra (Gilmet)
54,7Km/h - Portela (João Esteves)


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2008 às 09:44)

Aqui em Coimbra dia fresquinho. Destaque para a pressão que desceu a 1011 hPa. Vêm-se muitas nuvens para o interior e a sul, céu quase limpo do lado Norte e Litoral. O vento ainda se fez sentir durante a noite mas agora acalmou e muito. Tive uma mínima de 9,7ºC, esperava um pouco menos


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 09:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Ena, acabei de ter 82.4 km/h  tá a começar a pingar.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2008 às 10:03)

Aqui rajada máxima de 59,5 km/h

Tá lindo está


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2008 às 10:06)

às 8h o Areeiro registava vento médio de 69km/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 10:20)

O céu está encoberto.Vento moderado. 5,5º Aqui começa a pingar.Parece-me água neve.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2008 às 10:22)

*62,7 km/h*

Mas chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 10:23)

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temp: *13,3ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1018hpa*

A minima desta noite foi de *8,6ºC*


----------



## psm (28 Out 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia, dia extremamente ventoso com vento de N,e só um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2008 às 10:46)

MeteoPtg disse:


> O céu está encoberto.Vento moderado. 5,5º Aqui começa a pingar.Parece-me água neve.



Viva! Se puderes indica-nos a evolução da situação! Ás 9h o IM indicava um valor de 6,4ºC para Portalegre...

Por aqui neste momento mais nuvens a ameaçar pelo menos aguaceiros...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2008 às 10:48)

ceu pouco nublado minima de 8.1ºc sigo com 12ºc e muito vento..

torre ceu limpo e -3 graus (limpa neves em movimento)
alto espinho ceu limpo 5ºc


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 10:49)

Aqui está como se sabe muito vento  como é de norte não sei a rajada máxima  vou com 16,3ºC, 45%HR, 1013hpa e céu pouco nublado nada de chuva e assim vai continuar...


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 10:52)

Parece estar a formar-se um pequeno centro depressionário no interior da Península.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 10:59)

vitamos disse:


> Viva! Se puderes indica-nos a evolução da situação! Ás 9h o IM indicava um valor de 6,4ºC para Portalegre...
> 
> Por aqui neste momento mais nuvens a ameaçar pelo menos aguaceiros...



Hoje vim trabalhar armado!!! Com a máquina fotografica. A situação continua identica, mas a temperatura subiu ligeiramente.Sigo com 6,3º. Caem aguaceiros fracos, em que veêm misturados com algo (???, parecem uns floquitos, ???) mais leves e caem e andam de um lado para outro com as rajadas de vento. Como parece que se está a formar um centro depressionario aqui mesmo a leste, pode ser que aconteça alguma coisa interessante.


----------



## profgeo (28 Out 2008 às 11:00)

ola bom dia pessoal! aqui na cidade do caniço (10m a este da cidade do Funchal, após uma madrugada e manha de chuva e vento forte. a chuva acalmou... no entanto, o vento esse mantem-se bastante forte e o sol espreita por vezes, entre as nuvens.

interessante este facto de no funchal, o vento estar bastante calmo e num raio de 6km(+/-) a intensidade do vento ser bastante forte!!!

será devio ás condições naturais do anfiteatro da cidade do funchal?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 11:17)

Acabei de ter uma rajada de 90.0km/h  

Aqui fica um video de como as coisas estão por aqui:


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 11:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabei de ter uma rajada de 90.0km/h




Grande ventania 

Por aqui, há algum vento, mas está tudo bem mais calmo.


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2008 às 11:24)

Por aqui começou agora o vento digno desse nome. Já algumas rajadas bem intensas


----------



## psm (28 Out 2008 às 11:32)

Só para verem como está o vento para estas bandas(treme,treme da webcam).
 Vou pôr o link do beachcam da Praia Grande, porque o do guincho não se consegue aceder.





http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=56


----------



## Thomar (28 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Bom dia pessoal! 

Dei uma vista de olhos pelas estações amadoras, e os dois dados que mais impressionam, 
são os *90km/h* de rajada registada pelo *Mário Barros*  , e os *77.0 mm*  do *spiritmind*!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 11:44)

Por aqui continuam a cair uns aguaceiros.Céu encoberto e vento forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 11:52)

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento já acalmou um pouco e estão 17.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2008 às 11:53)

Aqui o vento tb já acalmou um pouco. Rajada máxima de *67,6 km/h*


----------



## Paulo H (28 Out 2008 às 11:56)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Como parece que se está a formar um centro depressionario aqui mesmo a leste, pode ser que aconteça alguma coisa interessante.



Pois parece.. Parece situar-se algures a norte próximo de Cáceres, daí o ambiente algo mais revolto e chuvoso na Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo! Por aqui só agora o Sol quiz espreitar ainda que timidamente, continua vento e muito fresco por aqui..


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 12:13)

Hoje por aqui é a festa da rajada  estou com 14.0ºC, nunca vi tanto vento na minha vida


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2008 às 12:30)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo e vento agora forte! Sensação térmica bastante fria


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Out 2008 às 12:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje por aqui é a festa da rajada



Idem aspas por aqui .Ventos médios à volta dos 40 Km/h mas já com algumas rajadas de 7O Km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2008 às 12:39)

Boas por aqui continua o vendaval de vento  máxima rajada 42.4km/h o céu continua muito nublado.
Temperatura vai nos 12.8ºc pressão 1009hpa 51%hr.

Caiu de hoje de manhã 1.0mm


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2008 às 12:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje por aqui é a festa da rajada  estou com 14.0ºC, nunca vi tanto vento na minha vida



Digamos que isso foi a resposta a uma pergunta que fizeste a uns dias http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/para-onde-foi-o-vento-2648.html 

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros 16mm de total
14,4ºC
94%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Na Sierra de Guadarrama, interior de Espanha, vai caindo qualquer coisa aos 1800 metros






http://www.ski-cams.com/estacion-esqui/valdesqui/27/webcams/


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 12:55)

Rog disse:


> Digamos que isso foi a resposta a uma pergunta que fizeste a uns dias http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/para-onde-foi-o-vento-2648.html



 pois, mas este é o pós-frontal, antigamente havia muito vento de ambos os lados da barricada (frente) 

Há 5 minutos tive 81.0 km/h, os caixotes já dançam nas ruas, há alguma poeira no ar e tambem sacos plásticos.


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2008 às 12:55)

Se a Norte segue de aguaceiros, a sul céu praticamente limpo













11h:
Areeiro 6ºC
Ponta do Sol 22ºC
Velocidade média do vento: 60km/h no Areeiro


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 13:08)

Dan disse:


> Parece estar a formar-se um pequeno centro depressionário no interior da Península.



É dificílimo perceber o que é aquilo. A pressão parece-me ok de acordo com alguns modelos, às vezes podia ser o centro que nos modelos está na costa leste espanhola estar para Oeste, mas não, eles lá estão com pressões mais baixas.

PS: À conta disto deixo uma farpa nos críticos habituais do IM que só dizem maravilhas de Espanha
Em Espanha a Aemet não tem um reles mapa de observações com a pressão, que daria jeito para perceber melhor isto


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 13:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabei de ter uma rajada de 90.0km/h



Quando sai de casa a correr para apanhar o bus, levei com uma rajada de vento que além quase me fazer voar,deitou o contentor do lixo ao chão, e ainda me atirou com tanto pó para os olhos que vim o caminho "a chorar".

Já na cidade universitária, o vento não é tão intenso. Ainda assim, é bonito de ver a quantidade de remoinhos de vento, atolhados de folhas e poeira, que se vão formando entre os edificios.


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Out 2008 às 13:32)

Vi à pouco na TVE as primeiras imagens do forte temporal de neve que está a assolar nuestros hermanos aqui na região norte/noroeste com neve a chegar a cotas de +-700m!Para voces verem como as coisas andam antecipadas, os pastores tencionavam retirar o gado dos pastos de montanha daqui a 5 dias apenas e tiveram que os trazer para baixo...de camião...! Existe um ditado qualquer relativo à ocorrência de neve em quarto minguante, que a observar-se fala de 7 ou 9 semanas de inverno...Quem o souber que revele esse segredo que a minha cabeça hoje está preguiçosa!A ver vamos..!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2008 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vento moderado a forte, a provocar grande sensação de frio!!!


----------



## Teles (28 Out 2008 às 13:48)

Boa tarde! Por aqui o dia tem sido muito ventoso como em todo o pais, por vezes muito nebulado de momento desconheço temperaturas


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 13:56)

Os Kispos Voltaram ás Ruas... 
As pessoas têm de se agarrar ás coisas, para Andarem...
É raro ver um Contentor do lixo em pé...
Existem bastantes Ramos de Árvores, pelas Ruas...


Já registei uma Rajada Máxima de *67,7 km/h*

A Temperatura está Muito Baixa, com *14,1ºC* no Momento!

Caíram alguns Aguaceiros, pela manhã, que renderam *4,3mm*! (Pois... é um valor um pouco elevado... devem ser as Vibrações causadas pelo vento...)


Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 59,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,0ºC



Um Dia Perfeito Para Qualquer Meteolouco!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2008 às 13:58)

Boa tarde
Durante a hora de almoço deu para ir dar uma espreitadela à estação.
Rajada Max. 59.7km/h - 9:42
Neste momento rondam os 45km/h
Temp. actual : 14.7ºC
Temp.max do dia 14.9ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 13:59)

fresco e muito vento a poeira anda no ar e a grande palmeira-de-leque do jardim da escola balança varios metros para a frente e para tras


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 14:07)

é verdade em espanha na area de caçeres há um vortice ciclonico que apresenta pelo menos um LLC e areas convectivas nas proximidades do centro de circulação.
é provavel que no interior centro e sul do pais chova um pouco mais que os modelos previam e talvez uma trovoada....
na europa o mditerraneo está muito activo, penso que a gertrudes afectará todo o sul e oeste europeu


----------



## psm (28 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Vou colocar uma imagem de onde o frio em altitude está a ir com a passagem desta frente fria, e o ar polar modificado, e ao mesmo tempo uma circulação no interior da PI do jet stream ter feito um "rodopiado".


Esta é onde o ar frio em altitude está a ir








A segunda é o pequeno vortice que se formou dentro da PI(que é uma imagem espectacular)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2008 às 14:11)

Por aqui continuamos com céu muito nublado com o vento forte a acompalhar constante,faz com que a sensação deseja grande.

A temperatura vai nos 13.9ºc pressão 1008hpa 44%hr.

Até logo


----------



## jPdF (28 Out 2008 às 14:12)

Em Carregal do Sal a mínima foi de 6.6.ºC.
Agora sigo com 13.1ºC e vento moderado.


A serra da estrela recebeu a primeira nevada desta época:








A cota estará na casa dos 1600 metros.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Dan disse:


> Parece estar a formar-se um pequeno centro depressionário no interior da Península.



Concordo! Parece existir uma movimentação circular (depressão a cavar?) de nuvens na latitude do Alentejo? Parece que se formou a partir da frente que seguiu na direcção do Norte/Nordeste. Aliás é curioso que a generalidade(ou pelo menos habitualmente) as frentes costumam deslocar-se/progredir de Oeste/Noroeste para Sudeste/Este... Pelo menos é o que diz a minha alguma experiência...


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 14:28)

Rajadas até ao meio dia *(estações oficiais)*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 14:32)

Neste momento encontro-me com 14,0ºC, após uma ligeira subida aos *14,6ºC*...

O Vento continua Forte e Saudável! Há pouco passou de novo dos 60 km/h, tendo ido aos 63,4 km/h, não tendo ainda Batido o Recorde de 67,7 km/h
Neste momento, encontra-se nos 55,1 km/h, de N (360º)


Bastantes Fractus Povoam o Céu...

O que é que se pode pedir mais? Só se for mesmo a Neve!


----------



## Lightning (28 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Boas 

Muito vento, misturado com céu pouco nublado (por vezes totalmente limpo). É assim que se está aqui...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *12,8 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,5 mm*


----------



## lsalvador (28 Out 2008 às 14:38)

Noticias de Espanha

RTVE.es


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 14:43)

A mínima de hoje foi de *11,5 ºC* e houve muito vento durante toda a noite e manhã.
A tarde está a ser muito ventosa, mas solarenga, com apenas *15,9 ºC* e sem chuva alguma.


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 14:44)

*Vento forte causa estragos e faz um ferido*



> A queda de um andaime causou um ferido e danificou uma dezena de veículos em Setúbal. Parte do telhado da escola EB1 nº2 de Mem Martins, no concelho de Sintra, foi arrancada pelo vento forte, mas não há vítimas a registar.
> 
> Em Setúbal, a queda de um andaime devido ao vento forte causou um ferido e uma dezena de veículos ficaram danificados, pouco depois das 11:00, junto à casa dos pescadores, no largo José Afonso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 14:48)

Vince disse:


> Rajadas até ao meio dia *(estações oficiais)*



A região de Lisboa parece ser a mais afectada pelo vento forte, especialmente a zona Oeste, em que se destaca Sintra, com uns impressionantes 94 km/h.
De qualquer forma, desconfio que hoje já andei perto dos 85 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 14:55)

Da paragem até casa (500metros), vi 2 eco-pontos tombados no chão, e um contentor do lixo quase no meio da estrada...

O pior disto tudo ainda é o lixo que voa por todo o lado.
Até se veem sacos de plástico a voar a uns bons metros de altura.

*
Rajadas de vento de algumas estações de Lisboa até ao momento:*
90,1Km/h - Queluz (Mário Barros)
80,0Km/h - Aeroporto de Lisboa
67,6km/h - Moita (Hotspot)
67,6Km/h - Mira-Sintra (Gilmet)
62,8Km/h - Portela (João Esteves)
53,1Km/h - Oeiras, Cascais (fsl)


*Mário*, essa velocidade dentro de uma localidade já dá uma multa bem pesadinha!
_"valor da coima, se for um ligeiro ou motociclo, dentro das localidades :   
-em mais de 40 km/h e até 60km/h - 300€ a 1500€"_


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 15:02)

De notar que as maiores rajadas estão quase todas em aeroportos o que se compreende pelos espaços mais abertos, e tudo vem de encontro à velha teoria de que a estação do Mário é também estação aeronáutica


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 15:07)

AnDré disse:


> Da paragem até casa (500metros), vi 2 eco-pontos tombados no chão, e um contentor do lixo quase no meio da estrada...
> 
> O pior disto tudo ainda é o lixo que voa por todo o lado.
> Até se veem sacos de plástico a voar a uns bons metros de altura.
> ...



Eu costumo ter rajadas acima das da Portela, não sei como porque a minha altitude é inferior, mas tenho.
Isto significa que se a minha estação funcionasse nesta altura já tinha tido quase o mesmo que o aeroporto, o que é um valor extraordinário.

Logo tinha de ter a estação avariada...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 15:10)

Estou com *16,1 ºC* e vento forte. A continuar assim, vou ter uma máxima na casa dos 16 ºC, já que me parece que a temperatura não quer passar muito disto.
O céu continua em tons muito claros e azuis, o que ajuda à força do vento por não haver muita nebulosidade que o «estanque», por assim dizer.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 15:20)

profgeo disse:


> ola bom dia pessoal! aqui na cidade do caniço (10m a este da cidade do Funchal, após uma madrugada e manha de chuva e vento forte. a chuva acalmou... no entanto, o vento esse mantem-se bastante forte e o sol espreita por vezes, entre as nuvens.
> 
> interessante este facto de no funchal, o vento estar bastante calmo e num raio de 6km(+/-) a intensidade do vento ser bastante forte!!!
> 
> será devio ás condições naturais do anfiteatro da cidade do funchal?



Realmente, não é só incrível a diferença de precipitação entre as vertentes opostas na Ilha da Madeira, como a diferença em vertendes viradas na mesma direcção.

Esta noite, a estação do Funchal acumulou 1,2mm de precipitação.
No entanto, a estação de Santa Catarina, que também pertence à região do Funchal, acumulou 49,0mm.


----------



## mocha (28 Out 2008 às 15:22)

Vince disse:


> De notar que as maiores rajadas estão quase todas em aeroportos o que se compreende pelos espaços mais abertos, e tudo vem de encontro à velha teoria de que a estação do Mário é também estação aeronáutica



é verdade, o meu namorado esta no aeroporto de lisboa e diz que está uma autentica ventania, vai tentar fazer um pequeno video com o tlm 
por aqui vento forte, sigo com 16ºC


----------



## Lince (28 Out 2008 às 15:25)

Boas tardes
acabo de assistir á queda dos primeiros flocos de neve deste outono,embora de pouca duração visto estarmos com pouca precipitacão (aguaceiros fracos com boas abertas). sigo neste momento com 3,8º embora com uma sensação termica de muito mais frio devido ao forte temporal de vento que se tem verificado.
Isto promete para os proximos dias...


----------



## lsalvador (28 Out 2008 às 15:28)

Lince disse:


> Boas tardes
> acabo de assistir á queda dos primeiros flocos de neve deste outono,embora de pouca duração visto estarmos com pouca precipitacão (aguaceiros fracos com boas abertas). sigo neste momento com 3,8º embora com uma sensação termica de muito mais frio devido ao forte temporal de vento que se tem verificado.
> Isto promete para os proximos dias...



Uma estação a enviar dados para a net é que era


----------



## iceworld (28 Out 2008 às 15:31)

SORTUDO!!!! 
Se conseguires umas fotos só para matar saudades...agradecia 


O vento não dá tréguas hoje!!!

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...ubou+cobertura+numa+escola+em+Mem+Martins.htm


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 15:34)

Lince disse:


> Boas tardes
> acabo de assistir á queda dos primeiros flocos de neve deste outono,embora de pouca duração visto estarmos com pouca precipitacão (aguaceiros fracos com boas abertas). sigo neste momento com 3,8º embora com uma sensação termica de muito mais frio devido ao forte temporal de vento que se tem verificado.
> Isto promete para os proximos dias...



*Lince*, alguns de nós, e inclusivé eu, tivemos oportunidade de neste Verão conhecer a tua terra, assim como alguns dos muitos recantos da Peneda-Gerês.
Vê este tópico: Gerês - Agosto 2008.

Por isso, se tiveres oportunidade, partilha connosco fotografias desses flocos de neve.
Será interessante ver o contraste Frio/Calor.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 15:40)

Neste momento tenho 14,3ºC, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *14,8ºC*

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Vento a acalmar um pouco... nos 31,0 km/h de NNO (338º)

Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,2ºC
Descida de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 15:51)

AnDré disse:


> Da paragem até casa (500metros), vi 2 eco-pontos tombados no chão, e um contentor do lixo quase no meio da estrada...
> 
> O pior disto tudo ainda é o lixo que voa por todo o lado.
> Até se veem sacos de plástico a voar a uns bons metros de altura.
> ...




Há nem reparei que enquanto estive nas aulas, o aeroporto registou rajadas de vento superiores aos 80km/h que tinha referido.

Sendo assim, e até ao momento, o aeroporto de Lisboa registou uma rajada de *92,6Km/h* entre as 12h e as 12:30.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 16:01)

AnDré disse:


> Há nem reparei que enquanto estive nas aulas, o aeroporto registou rajadas de vento superiores aos 80km/h que tinha referido.
> 
> Sendo assim, e até ao momento, o aeroporto de Lisboa registou uma rajada de *92,6Km/h* entre as 12h e as 12:30.



Portanto isso vem reforçar a minha ideia; bem me parecia que tinha tocado nos 85 km/h (por empiria, porque não tenho neste momento nada que mo confirmasse).

Agora estou com muito vento e apenas *15,5 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 16:22)

Parece que já tive mesmo a máxima de *16,1 ºC*, pois a temperatura já desceu aos *15,1 ºC*.
Alguns estragos tem feito o vento por todo o lado, aqui têm voado tapetes, roupas dos estendais, até o meu abrigo de madeira caiu lá em baixo, enfim, de tudo um pouco.
O vento deve começar a acalmar para dar lugar ao frio, já na próxima noite.
Arrisco já em valores abaixo dos 10 ºC para muitos de nós na região de Lisboa.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Out 2008 às 16:30)

Boa Tarde

por aqui tive uma manhã de céu muito nublado com muito vento 

agora tenho céu limpo e vento moderado com algumas rajadas..avisto muitas nuvens a Este 

estou com 15.0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2008 às 16:30)

Manda fotos Lince 
Por aqui o vento poderá ter passado a barreira dos 60km/h depois das 14h, com umas rajadas que até areia mandou contra os vidros, mas confirmação só quando chegar a casa.
Neste momento o vento deve rondar a casa dos 40 km/h.


----------



## ACalado (28 Out 2008 às 16:43)

boas por aqui dia com muito vento e frio que já me levou a ter problemas com o pluviometro mas esta tudo resolvido ao fim de apanhar muito frio na espinha 

neste momento estou com 9.7ºc com uma sensação térmica de 7ºc devido ao vento o qual teve uma rajada de 63.3km/h

amanha tenciono ir a serra tirar as primeiras fotos de neve do ano


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 16:49)

A Temperatura começa agora a cair a Pique! Neste Momento tenho *13,3ºC*!


Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a *49,3 km/h* de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,0ºC
Descida de Temperatura de -0,8ºC/h


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 17:03)

O frio aqui vai apertando agora com o pôr do sol  o dia foi de vento muito forte de Norte com rajadas a vontade na casa dos 80km/h quando meter a estação no topo do prédio já vou saber  

Agora sigo com 15,2ºC, 45%HR, 1013hpa e vento forte de norte com tendência a abrandas para a noite...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2008 às 17:11)

14,1ºC e o vento a rondar os 40 km/h. Temperatura aparente 12ºC

*E o pessoal que ainda não se registou no forum? toca a registar e dizer como anda o tempo por aí. Quantos mais melhor *


----------



## Lightning (28 Out 2008 às 17:18)

HotSpot disse:


> 14,1ºC e o vento a rondar os 40 km/h. Temperatura aparente 12ºC
> 
> *E o pessoal que ainda não se registou no forum? toca a registar e dizer como anda o tempo por aí. Quantos mais melhor *



Publicidade enganosa 

Tou na brincadeira 

HotSpot, a maior parte do pessoal deste fórum é bem fixe, espírito de entre-ajuda e isso, mas tens toda a razão no que dizes. Quantos mais melhor, pois assim "criávamos" uma espécie de "pontos de observação" de Norte a Sul de Portugal, e cada utilizador colocava aqui os seus registos, para mais tarde fazer comparações, tirar conclusões, etc... Concordo contigo 

E para não fugir ao assunto deste tópico  aqui vai:

Vento mais moderado, a ir diminuindo de intensidade muito lentamente. Céu pouco nublado e temperatura a descer e bem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2008 às 17:43)

bem mas k gelooo  ceu pouco nublado 11ºc


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 17:43)

Por aqui tive um dia bastante frio , com a temperatura máxima a chegar apenas aos 14,9ºC .

Neste momento:
T:* 11,4ºC* 
HR:* 46%*
P: *1011,7mb/hPa*

Esta noite promete


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 17:46)

Céu nublado e do vento fraco

Temp: *12,5ºC*
Hum; *50%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2008 às 18:00)

Boa tarde pessoal

Dia fresco aqui por Bragança neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e registo 8.9ºC, o vento moderado que se faz sentir aumenta bastante a sensanção de frio


----------



## squidward (28 Out 2008 às 18:02)

ah e tal hoje teve fresquinho

tive uma impressionante máxima de 16.1ºC ainda há 2 dias atras registei uma máxima nos 30ºC...no gráfico nota-se uma descida bem acentuada

por agora vou com 13.5ºC e Vento, claro!


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 18:11)

Por aqui um céu quase sem nuvens e 7,6ºC. 

Se não fosse este vento, a mínima da próxima madrugada seria bem interessante.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 18:15)

A Temperatura estangou nos *12,2ºC*

Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 28,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2008 às 18:42)

Por aqui estão 14.1ºC e o vento ainda sopra por vezes moderadamente, e o céu está limpo


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 18:50)

Por aqui o frio já se nota bem , estão *10,2ºC* e mal se pode sair à rua...

Alertas do _el tiempo severo_


----------



## Brunomc (28 Out 2008 às 18:53)

céu limpo e vento moderado

estou com 12.0ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Às 17h Montalegre com 3.1ºC e 0.3mm, é possível que já tenham caído uns flocos por lá.


----------



## redragon (28 Out 2008 às 19:00)

Só por curiosidade, vim agora de Badajoz e 2/3 das árvores que estão entre a fronteira e o centro comercial desta cidade estão a ser cortadas por cederam com o vento. Estão em risco de cair. O mesmo está a acontecer em vários pontos desta cidade Extremenha. Em Elvas não tive noticia ainda de nada mas o panorama n deve ser muito diferente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2008 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e algum frio com o vento dava uma sensação desagradável, durante a madrugada ainda choveu bem.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC
actual: 13.8ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Turista (28 Out 2008 às 19:15)

Olá a todos.
Aqui por Peniche é usual haver vento, mas como hoje, há poucos dias.
Aqui então no Cabo Carvoeiro ás vezes chega a ser assustador 
O mar nem se fala... está mesmo completamente alterado e enorme.
Bem, vamos ver como serão as próximas horas! 

Abraços,


----------



## ACalado (28 Out 2008 às 19:21)

neste momento se houvesse precipitação a cota de neve seria na ordem do 1200m na minha zona


----------



## iceworld (28 Out 2008 às 19:28)

A puxar para os 1300 não? 
Atemos uma corda à neve e vamos pendurar-nos todos lá para ver se desce a cota


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 19:28)

Lá vai baixando a temperatura. 6,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 19:36)

Estou já com *12,8 ºC* e vento moderado.
Está-se mesmo bem na rua com toda a gente a queixar-se.
Por este andamento ainda vou ter uns 8 ºC de mínima esta noite.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Por aqui, 13º,5, 1014 Hpa, e muita porcaria pelo ar...


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Vento moderado e ceu limpo

Temp: *10,5ºC*
Hum: *56%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Out 2008 às 19:47)

Mínima: 7.6ºC
Máxima: 17.3ºC

Neste momento: 10.3ºC

A localização do sensor numa varanda virada a sul está claramente a inflacionar a temperatura, há pouco o carro marcava 7ºC quando cheguei a casa


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2008 às 20:00)

Por agora registo 6.9ºC


----------



## PDias (28 Out 2008 às 20:02)

Boa noite, por aqui neste momento tenho 8,8ºC, com céu limpo e o vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 20:23)

Após um Periodo em que se Manteve Fraco, eis que o Vento está Moderado de Novo!

A Temperatura desce Muuuuito lentamente... pelo que neste momento ainda tenho *11,9ºC*

Vento a 28,8 km/h, com Rajadas próximas dos 50 km/h


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 20:32)

*Actualização de rajadas até às 18:00 (estações oficiais)*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 20:33)

Por cá, a temperatura está temporariamente estagnada nos *12,5 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 20:35)

Vince disse:


> *Actualização de rajadas até às 18:00 (estações oficiais)*



Confrontando esses valores com os 92,6 km/h do wunderground algo não bate certo.
Serão os valores do wunderground obtidos por synops e daí haver essa divergência?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2008 às 20:36)

Boas..por aqui já tudo mais calmo quanto ao vento foi predendo força ao longo da tarde .o céu está limpo a temperatura hoje vai para valores baixos actual 9.3ºc a pressão já vai subindo 1012hpa 53%hr.

Vamos esperar pela proxima mais 24h que ela já vêm a caminho ,o mais significante para esta noite vai ser as temperaturas baixas.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 20:40)

Por cá, as coisas já acalmaram  queria mais vento  no entanto ainda está fortito, esta "Gertrudes" já me deixou bem contente pelo ventinho, nunca tinha assistido a tanto vento, durante tanto tempo, e tão forte, entre as 9h e 14h as rajadas eram fortes e constantes, isto é, maninham-se fortes durante muito tempo, o que era algo espetacular  havia alturas que parecia que as janelas cá de casa iam explodir.

Fiquei-me pelos 90 km/h  de rajada máxima, estou com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Out 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

ola boas noites venho postar a temperatura de vila pouca de aguiar  as 17h00 dita no site oficial 5 ºC xD e agr ponho aqui uma imagem sobre o WSI 

e Vejam quem e que esta no grau moderada...xD


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 12,9ºC
89%HR
1021hpa


min 12,9ºC (deverá ainda descer até às 0h)
max 16,8ºC
16,0mm
rajada máxima 37km/h


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 20:47)

Por aqui o vento sopra moderado e já vou com muito 

T:* 8,6ºC* 
HR: *54%*
P: *1012,9mb/hPa* (subir lentamente)
DP: *-0,1ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1332m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 20:48)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Hoje vim trabalhar armado!!! Com a máquina fotografica. A situação continua identica, mas a temperatura subiu ligeiramente.Sigo com 6,3º. Caem aguaceiros fracos, em que veêm misturados com algo (???, parecem uns floquitos, ???) mais leves e caem e andam de um lado para outro com as rajadas de vento. Como parece que se está a formar um centro depressionario aqui mesmo a leste, pode ser que aconteça alguma coisa interessante.



Foi a foto possivel, provavelmente pouco elucidativa, mas valeu o esforço e a ansiedade.


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2008 às 21:17)

Melgaço

Dia sem precipitação e algum vento durante a manhã. Temperatura neste momento nos 6.1ºC sendo até agora a mínima do dia.

A pressão essa é sempre a descer....


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2008 às 21:21)

Os aguaceiros ficam todos na Galiza!






Sigo com 12,1ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 21:23)

Aqui a temperatura também não para de descer ..

T: *8,0ºC*
HR: *55%*
P: *1012,9mb/hPa*
DP: *-0,4ºC
*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *1288m*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 21:24)

A temperatura desceu um pouco, mas parece querer estagnar.
O vento, no entanto, tem vindo a acalmar e estou com *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 21:25)

Boas

O *Nuno * relata também de Setúbal os seguintes valores hoje...
Máx.:15,8ºC
Mín.: 12,9ºC

Entretanto eu registo neste momento:
12,0ºC
57%HR
1016hpa
Vento moderado a enfraquecer e céu limpo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 21:27)

*Dave* disse:


> Aqui a temperatura também não para de descer ..
> 
> T: *8,0ºC*
> HR: *55%*
> ...



A continuar assim acordas com 1 ºC e muita geada em cima do belo Opel, que vai registar temperaturas bem baixas...que inveja!


----------



## ACalado (28 Out 2008 às 21:28)

Por aqui 6.7ºc com algum vento


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Out 2008 às 21:32)

AnDré disse:


> Os aguaceiros ficam todos na Galiza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu acho que não é bem na Galiza, é mais na Cordiheira cantábrica, na "fronteira" entre Castilla e Leon com as Asturias, que certamente estará coberta de branco!
Já é o costume quando a entrada é de norte...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2008 às 21:32)

Neste momento tenho *11,5ºC* e a Temperatura continua a descer Muito Lentamente...

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 21:34)

o frio faz-se sentir na capital pela primeira vez em 5 meses estao agora 12.7Cº  e o vento passou a moderado.
na escola ( proximo ao aeroporto da portela) o vento foi forte com rajadas e partiu trancos de arvores, deitou placas de metal das obras perto do estadio do sporting abaixo, fez voar poeira , a palmeira-de-leque balouçava vigorosamente o vento tambem partiu o vidro duma paragem de autocarro com uma folha duma palmeira-das-canarias que voou até embater na dita cuja 
a minha mae que trabalha no aeroporto( secção de planeamento de voos da TAP) tambem relatou vento muito muito forte.
na lagoa de santo andre o mar alteroso galgou a praia de encontro á lagoa ( segundo o meu tio) a praia tem mais de 150m de largura e esta situaçao é pouco vulgar nesta altura do ano sendo que é mais frequente no inverno.
as previsóes apontam para mais do mesmo até domingo.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Sigo com algum  

Neste momento:
T: *7,7ºC* 
HR: *56%*
P: *1013,2mb/hPa*
DP: *-0,4ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Out 2008 às 22:08)

boas

que dia, fiquei sem cabelo tal era o vento 

aqui na margem sul do Tejo havia um pouco de tudo, caixotes do lixo no meio da estrada, placas de publicidade arrancadas, dobradas, partidas, paragens desfeitas, e muita coisa  a voar, a cócó  beach que fica no Seixal  a agua estava preta tal era as correntes que remexiam aquele lodo, bem uma confusão.

o que me faz confusão é que com este vento, é este o caos, o que será que acontece com ventos superiores, é possível haver, não é?  

faz confusão a população não ser devidamente informada de tal situação ou mesmo a população não querer saber o que vai acontecer, acho que muitas das coisas que estavam estragadas, partidas, etc podiam ser evitadas, com algum trabalho de preparação para tal vento, por exemplo em Setúbal se isto fosse um país como deve de ser o andaime podia ser preso de melhor maneira, por acaso não matou ninguém , mas tal podia ter acontecido.

é o país que temos e as pessoas que o frequentam 

abraços


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 22:22)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> que dia, fiquei sem cabelo tal era o vento
> 
> ...


 é verdade
eu tava a postar na escola e vira-se um puto " qual o intresse da meteorologia ....vai mas é ver se vem para cá um furacao q deve ser mais interressante..." após isto começou a rir-se
a populaçao nao quer saber...os portugueses sao piores q os americanos!!!!!
hoje vi paragens desfeitas e placas caidas que bem poderiam ter morto alguem....o vento passou dos 90km/h mas mesmo assim ninguem quer saber COMO É POSSIVEL


----------



## Lightning (28 Out 2008 às 22:26)

stormy disse:


> é verdade
> eu tava a postar na escola e vira-se um puto " qual o intresse da meteorologia ....vai mas é ver se vem para cá um furacao q deve ser mais interressante..." após isto começou a rir-se
> a populaçao nao quer saber...os portugueses sao piores q os americanos!!!!!
> hoje vi paragens desfeitas e placas caidas que bem poderiam ter morto alguem....o vento passou dos 90km/h mas mesmo assim ninguem quer saber COMO É POSSIVEL



Eu na minha escola nem me atrevo a ir a este site... Primeiro não tou para ouvir bocas, segundo nao me quero chatear com ninguém, gostos não se discutem. Uma coisa é certa, eu respeito os gostos dos outros. 

Por aqui o vento já sopra muito menos em comparação com hoje de tarde, o céu está limpo e a temperatura está MESMO BOA para irmos todos para a praia (de casaco, luvas, gorro, botas e tenda )


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 22:28)

Por aqui não para de descer...

Fui à rua quando entrei em casa já tremia , o vento a bater na camisola 

Neste momento:
T:* 7,3ºC*
HR:* 57%*
P: *1013,2mb/hPa*
DP:* -0,5ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1207m*

------------------------



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Eu na minha escola nem me atrevo a ir a este site... Primeiro não tou para ouvir bocas, segundo nao me quero chatear com ninguém, gostos não se discutem. Uma coisa é certa, eu respeito os gostos dos outros.



Na minha escola se tiver de entrar no site entro sem problema... além de ser como na tropa (idade é um posto) todos me conhecem e sabem como é. 
Primeiro com a astronomia, depois com a fotografia e agora com a meteorologia, já estão todos habituados, por isso não acham estranho 
Tal como disseste, "gostos não se discutem" e é bem verdade, pois se vires bem na tua escola (tal como em todas as outras) há pessoas com interesses totalmente estúpidos e vindos de "outro mundo" e no final o tema METEOROLOGIA  até é um tema bastante interessante e cativante


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 22:32)

aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 12.6Cº o vento esta a perder intensidade e o ceu esta limpo
boas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 22:33)

Por cá, frescote...7,2º e 1011 hPa. "Tou com os pés que nem os sinto"


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 22:36)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Por cá, frescote...7,2º e 1011 hPa. "Tou com os pés que nem os sinto"



ai caiu algum granizo ou neve???é que a temp esteve sempre bem acima de 0Cº


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 22:38)

Vou agora com 11,6ºC, 59%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 22:46)

*Dave* disse:


> Na minha escola se tiver de entrar no site entro sem problema... além de ser como na tropa (idade é um posto) todos me conhecem e sabem como é.
> Primeiro com a astronomia, depois com a fotografia e agora com a meteorologia, já estão todos habituados, por isso não acham estranho
> Tal como disseste, "gostos não se discutem" e é bem verdade, pois se vires bem na tua escola (tal como em todas as outras) há pessoas com interesses totalmente estúpidos e vindos de "outro mundo" e no final o tema METEOROLOGIA  até é um tema bastante interessante e cativante


 é que tu andas numa escola boazinha, agora eu to numa em que poucas sao as pessoas q me compreendem ( até o meu pai ja me deu um estalo por eu tar a fotografar uma trovoada....) é triste um gajo tar sempre a ser gozado ou entao tarem sempre a perguntarem-te o tempo para amanha ( como se fosse algo assim tao simples..).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Out 2008 às 22:46)

stormy disse:


> ai caiu algum granizo ou neve???é que a temp esteve sempre bem acima de 0Cº



Não.


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Cá na serra tá frio... lol... muito! o windchill é insuportável, e com a temperatura a rondar os 6 graus, só pedia uma chuvita pra amanhã! Spirit, la em cima deve tar fantastico... Conta com uma descida muito acentuada da temperatura à medida que sobes... Depois manda as fotos! 

Rezemos pela neve... abraço


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2008 às 22:47)

ceu limpo vento fraco 7ºc
torre -5ºc
alto espinho 3ºc


e foi assim que o primeiro dia da "gertudes" passou espero que os proximos dias sejam mais interessantes especialmente de quarta pa quinta e quinta pa sexta..

os espanhois e que esfregam as maos de contentes e do frio! lol


----------



## RMira (28 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Como é bom amar a meteorologia e passar horas a fios à espera que uma run empurre um linha isobárica 1mm para o lado  Só isso e a sua impervisibilidade fazem dela uma coisa única! Por Setúbal muito fresquinho, como não tenho maneira de apontar a temperatura, confio nos valores do restante pessoal cá da zona.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Eu na minha escola nem me atrevo a ir a este site... Primeiro não tou para ouvir bocas, segundo nao me quero chatear com ninguém, gostos não se discutem. Uma coisa é certa, eu respeito os gostos dos outros.





Eu mando previsões para os meus profs  aqueles que querem, o resto, bem, o resto é carneirada...acho que toda a escola sabe que eu gosto do tempo  mas nunca gozaram por tal gosto, mas só falo dele quando é mesmo necessário ou me procuram.

Por cá 11.7ºC o vento está a enfraquecer cada vez mais.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite,

Por aqui estou a ter minimas do dia consecutivas!!
Sigo agora com 13,0ºC, mas até às 23:59h ainda vai descer mais!!!
O vento parece que acalmou agora!!


----------



## Nuno (28 Out 2008 às 23:07)

Boas noites pessoal. Nao me lembrava da minha pass. Bem aqui estou eu do meu telemovel. Bem por aqui hoje teve um dia desagradavel, vento muito forte e frio. O Miguel ja postou os meus dados diario. Neste momento 12 graus e vento moderado com rajadas fortes . Se o vento caisse todos teriamos boas minimas, mas assim só windchill. Abraço a todos


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 23:08)

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *7,0ºC*
HR: *58%*
P:* 1013,9mb/hPa*
DP: *-0,6ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1168m*


----------



## dgstorm (28 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Por aqui 6,9ºC !


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2008 às 23:22)

Aqui também registo o novo mínimo do dia com 4,5ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 23:28)

Uma vez que amanhã tenho escola e tenho de me levantar cedo, vou considerar a temperatura 6,9ºC (actual e totalmente estável) como sendo a mínima de hoje.

Assim sendo, os extremos de hoje são:

Tmáx: *14,9ºC* 
Tmín: *6,9ºC* 

HRmáx: 84%
HRmín: 40%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 23:28)

Estou com *12,0 ºC*, céu limpo e vento forte de Norte.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 23:29)

*11,2ºC*
59%HR
1017hpa e vento moderado de norte...não vejo a hora de ter a estação montada no terraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2008 às 23:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,1 ºC*
Tx: *16,1 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2008 às 23:36)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *8,1ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1018hpa*

So, a 00h00 e que irei postar os extremos


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Out 2008 às 23:47)

Boa noite!
Neste momento sigo com:
Temp:13ºC
Hr:53%
Pressão: 1018 hpa (a subir)
Céu limpo e vento moderado.






[/URL][/IMG]


Até amanhã.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Out 2008 às 23:52)

Despeço-me com 5,9ºC 
Até amanha


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Boas, por aqui tenho 4,0ºC praticamente estancados desde as 21h, a humidade é de 60% e a pressão de 1018 hPa. O céu está limpo e o vento é moderado de NW. A rajada máxima por aqui foi de uns humildes 37 Km/h, nada comparado ao que se passou hoje no litoral. A máxima foi de 11,3ºC (desde 20 de Abril que não era tão baixa) e a mínima foi de 3,9ºC às 22:31.


----------



## jPdF (29 Out 2008 às 00:04)

Por aqui os extremos diários foram 13.2ºC - 5,6ºC..
Agora sigo com esses mesmos 5.6ºC...
Céu pouco nublado e pressão nos 1016hPa


----------



## ruimartins (29 Out 2008 às 00:57)

Boas... depois de cerca de 3 anos a seguir aqui o MeteoPt, decidi finalmente sair do armário...  
Considerem-me um verdadeiro ignorante no que diz respeito à meteorologia mas um verdadeiro entusiasta e com vontade de aprender.

Conto montar a médio prazo uma estação na vila do Gerês.
Contem com os relatos de um apaixonado da montanha que espera calcar neve este fim-de-semana a cerca de 1400mts de altitude.

Aqui por Braga o meu carro diz que estamos com 10º mas o windchill deve andar nos 5º... 

Venha o  e a  que eu quero NEVE...  

Cumprimentos a todos e continuem o bom trabalho.


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2008 às 01:00)

Olá ruimartins, bem-vindo! 

Podes-nos dizer a que altitude fica a vila do Gerês? Fiquei curioso..

Por aqui ainda vou com 4,0ºC, com este vento a temperatura teima em não descer muito...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2008 às 01:05)

Antes de mais bem vindo rui !

Temos uma situaçao curiosa..
segundo o site da EP neva na serra da estrela (torre) com *6 graus negativos* o interessanta e que em piornos estao *3 graus negativos e ceu limpo* isto sera possivel?

sigo com 6ºc ceu limpo de realçar que sempre q levanta um bocado de vento a temperatura sobe.


p.s-e interessante ver no google earth as temperatura na peninsula iberica tudo que e interior norte e centro com temperaturas negativas.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 01:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Temos uma situaçao curiosa..
> segundo o site da EP neva na serra da estrela (torre) com *6 graus negativos* o interessanta e que em piornos estao *3 graus negativos e ceu limpo* isto sera possivel?



Se calhar está nevoeiro e vento forte. O vento faz levantar a neve e parecer que está a nevar, quando na verdade está a ser arrastada! Digo eu...

*Às 0h UTC:*
*-1,4ºC* em Penhas Douradas
0,7ºC em Miranda do Douro 
0,8ºC na Guarda
1,2ºC no Sabugal
1,6ºC em Arouca
1,9ºC em Montalegre e 0,1mm de precipitação.

E reparem na nuvem que se formou por lá!
Acordará Montalegre em tons de branco?


----------



## ruimartins (29 Out 2008 às 01:18)

Boas,

A vila do Gerês fica a cerca de 550 mts de altitude, mas andando 15 minutos de carro e 3 horas a pé estamos no ponto mais alto do norte do país... cerca de 1550 mts, o Pico da Nevosa.

Espero ir aos 1400 mts no Domingo se a nossa "Gertrudes" se portar bem até lá... ou seja, que nos trouxer mais frio e mais precipitação...


----------



## Gongas (29 Out 2008 às 03:24)

Depois de um dia de cortejo da latada sigo agora com 7,5ºC. céu limpinho.
tá frio, mas a cerveja aquece


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Out 2008 às 03:46)

Primeiro, veio a chuva fraca.
Depois o Vento Norte, que de início era tímido,mas depois foi arrebatador.
Agora a acalmia e o Frio Geral: O litoral norte atlântico (Pedras Rubras) regista agora  5,2º,apenas mais 1,2 º que o nordeste transmontano (Bragança).
Está frio .
Ainda virá a chuva .Até neve nas terras altas.
Ah grande final de Outubro!!!


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 07:12)

BOM DIA 

Depois de ter tido uma mínima que ficou muito além das expectativas  (min: 3,8ºC), sigo agora com:

T: *4,9ºC* 
HR: *68%*
P: *1015,2mb/hPa*

Base das Nuvens: aprox. *819m*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 07:18)

Ora Muito Bom Dia!

Uma Noite Fria, por cá! Embora Ontem a Temperatura se mantivesse estagnada, uma acalmia do Vento permitiu uma descida mais acentuada!

A Temperatura Mínima foi então de *8,7ºC*


Neste momento tenho *8,8ºC*
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC



Na Torre Está Fresco... E está Nevoeiro também!






Segundo o IM, ás 6 UTC, o cenário Nortenho era este...


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2008 às 08:19)

em lisboa acordei com ceu limpo ( sem vento) e Tmin de 10.4Cº
estou ansioso para ver a Tmin em arruda que chega a ser 5Cº inferior á de lisboa (só terei os dados daqui a 15 dias quando la for).
as previsões apontam para chuva e menos frio já apartir de 5ª até domingo e depois na outra semana temperaturas amenas devido ao fluxo de W, o ECMWF prevê que a depressao se instale no centro da PI no sabado com pressoes de menos de 1000hpa resta saber se a chuva nao vai andar á nossa volta tipo rotunda ( o que é bastante possivel).
o vento só volta 5ª e 6º acompanhado da tal chuva e neve acima de 1000m.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 08:24)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de uns incríveis *8,2 ºC*.
Agora a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo e estou já com *11,6 ºC*.


----------



## jPdF (29 Out 2008 às 09:13)

Bons Dias...por aqui tive uma boa mínima... *1.7ºC*...
Agora sobe e já vai nos *6.9ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

A noite de hoje foi fresquinha, com a minima a ficar nos 10,0ºC!!!
O vento baixou de intensidade e o céu está limpo!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2008 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

A minima de hoje por cá foi fresca 5.0ºC, neste momento estão 13.5ºC e claro o céu está limpo


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 09:51)

AnDré disse:


> 1,9ºC em Montalegre e 0,1mm de precipitação.
> 
> E reparem na nuvem que se formou por lá!
> Acordará Montalegre em tons de branco?



Montalegre foi mesmo a localidade do continente onde mais choveu esta noite:








A temperatura foi a seguinte no desenrolar da madrugada:







*Não há ninguém que nos possa relatar como é que está a Serra do Larouco?*


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2008 às 10:03)

Eu acredito (mas não aposto) que a serra do Larouco tem uma boa tonalidade branca... 

Por Coimbra a Gertrudes trouxe pelo menos ontem o frio suficiente para ter a máxima mais baixa do mês (15ºC) e hoje a mínima mais baixa do mês (6,6ºC). A ajudar pouco vento durante a noite e um céu totalmente limpo. Havia algum orvalho nos jardins, mas geada só a de relatos que ouvi agora, nomeadamente habitantes das redondezas da cidade.

Agora mais aconchegante o dia, com o sol a brilhar num céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Por aqui 7,7ºC, o céu com poucas nuvens a sul e bastante mais nublado a norte. É até possível ver a neve que está a cair na Serra de Montesinho.

Mínima de 3,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2008 às 10:25)

Registei de minima *6,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *12,9ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1025hPa*


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2008 às 10:33)

Algum sincelo esta manhã a 1300 metros de altitude.












Mas o melhor foi um corço que apareceu no meio do nevoeiro, mas a esse não consegui tirar uma foto


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Out 2008 às 10:34)

Boas fotos, parabéns!!! Por cá, mais frio, mas menos vento.


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2008 às 10:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui manhã de aguaceiros pontualmente moderados.
13,7mm desde as 0h
por agora 12,7ºC (a máxima até ao momento)
97%HR
1021hpa

min de 11,7ºC

Belas fotos Dan


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2008 às 10:37)

boas fotos Dan  por aqui tive uma mínima de 5ºc neste momento estão 8ºc com algum vento


----------



## Paulo H (29 Out 2008 às 10:40)

Dan disse:


> Algum sincelo esta manhã a 1300 metros de altitude.
> 
> Mas o melhor foi um corço que apareceu no meio do nevoeiro, mas a esse não consegui tirar uma foto



Oh Dan, as fotos estão espectaculares! 

O sincelo é um fenómeno muito giro de se ver, tenho pena de o ter visto no máximo 3 ou 4 vezes na minha vida, o nevoeiro parece partículas de vidro e onde se agarra forma estalactites..

Quem diria, em Outubro.. Bem, o tal corço diria que com o frio que estava, era melhor não parar para tirar fotos!


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2008 às 10:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Oh Dan, as fotos estão espectaculares!
> 
> O sincelo é um fenómeno muito giro de se ver, tenho pena de o ter visto no máximo 3 ou 4 vezes na minha vida, o nevoeiro parece partículas de vidro e onde se agarra forma estalactites..
> 
> Quem diria, em Outubro.. Bem, o tal corço diria que com o frio que estava, era melhor não parar para tirar fotos!












Estou agora a ver um aguaceiro de neve a começar a atingir o local onde estive a tirar estas fotos


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2008 às 10:44)

Por aqui o ceu limpo matinal já deu lugar a uma nublosidade vinda de norte, o vento que até à momentos era nulo, neste momento já se faz sentir, porém ainda fraco. 
Belas fotos Dan, isto é que é serviço público


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2008 às 10:50)

"Eu pala sel SINCELO adolei as fotos Dan  "

Agora a sério, o sincelo é um dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais bonitos que conheço e que infelizmente nunca consegui ver ao vivo. Existem fotos absolutamente maravilhosas e estas do Dan juntam-se a essa galeria espectacular!

Obrigado Dan


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2008 às 10:59)

Muito porreiro Dan, deves ter apanhado um frio, que é qualquer coisa   

Vou esperar uns tempos, para ver se isso ocorre aqui por Lisboa  :assobio:


----------



## psm (29 Out 2008 às 10:59)

Paulo H disse:


> O sincelo é um fenómeno muito giro de se ver, tenho pena de o ter visto no máximo 3 ou 4 vezes na minha vida, o nevoeiro parece partículas de vidro e onde se agarra forma estalactites..





Paulo, desculpa de fazer uma pequena correção, mas o nevoeiro tem a água na sua forma gasosa(é uma das carecteristicas da água o estar abaixo do ponto de congelação na forma gasosa e liquida) e ao tocar numa superficie gelada congela logo.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2008 às 11:07)

Muito obrigado a todos, mas esta é uma região muito bonita. Particularmente nesta altura. 









Entretanto, começou também a chuviscar por aqui.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Out 2008 às 11:28)

psm disse:


> Paulo, desculpa de fazer uma pequena correção, mas o nevoeiro tem a água na sua forma gasosa(é uma das carecteristicas da água o estar abaixo do ponto de congelação na forma gasosa) e ao tocar numa superficie gelada congela logo.



Não peças desculpa, PSM!  Porque tens razão..

Nevoeiro é de facto água na sua forma gasosa, mesmo por vezes abaixo do ponto de congelação, é uma questão de pressão relativa da água no ar.

Mas ao ter observado a forma desse "nevoeiro" como se cristais de vidro se tratassem a circular brilhando num sol difuso, com pouca corrente de ar, tenho uma justificação para tal: concordo, que no momento em que o nevoeiro cristaliza, deixa por definição de se chamar nevoeiro, mas como se chamará então? Repara, dizes bem, este congela ao encontrar uma superfície ainda mais gelada, destabilizando (mutando) o seu estado físico, ora, podemos considerar superfície gelada, uma pequena camada de ar, digamos 10m de altura sobre a superfície!! Correcto?! Das vezes que observei sincelo, foi isto que ocorreu, não foi necessário observar a sua congelação em superfícies sólidas, observei mesmo a sua congelação (cristais vitreos) devido ao intenso arrefecimento desta camada de ar mais baixa junto à terra. Quando o arrefecimento noturno é elevado, verifica-se de facto que a temperatura abaixo de 20m sobre a superfície desce, atingindo o seu máximo junto à relva, onde praticamente coincide com o ponto de orvalho! 

Se concordares comigo, em como a camada de ar superfícial constitui uma superfície gelada (mais fria ainda), suficiente para constatar o sincelo, então estamos 100% de acordo!

Abraço


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 11:34)

Bom dia 

Aqui acordei com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Temperatura baixa. Sigo sem alterações.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*

PS: Boas fotos, Dan!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2008 às 11:44)

Por aqui estão agora a aparecer algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de N e estão 17.4ºC

Óptimas fotos Dan


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Out 2008 às 12:01)

stormy disse:


> ... o ECMWF prevê que a depressao se instale no centro da PI no sabado com pressoes de menos de 1000hpa resta saber se a chuva nao vai andar á nossa volta tipo rotunda ( o que é bastante possivel).



O GFS idem, idem aspas,aspas.
As precipitações previstas por este modelo se exceptuarmos a próxima madrugada e o dia de amanhã,são sempre mais significativas no Norte e leste da P.I. e norte de África havendo poucas precipitações precisamente no centro da "Gertrudes" (centro/oeste  da P.I.).
Mas nestas situações é normal haver muitas surpresas:
basta um pequeno desvio do centro da depressão face ao inicialmente previsto , para a previsão de precipitações sofrer alterações substancias já na próxima actualização dos modelos.
E até lá ,ainda vão sair umas quantas .
Para já uma pausa na "gertrudes".
Madrugada bem fria mesmo aqui no litoral (mínima de 4.4º)e cada vez mais cúmulos espessos a invadir o céu vindos de norte.
Segundo o IM , logo ao final da tarde regressará a chuva,aqui a noroeste  que estender-se-á 
depois a todo o território continental amanhã.
O mesmo IM já não aponta precipitações para sábado.
Hum...Depois se verá.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Out 2008 às 12:02)

Boas! 

Dia frio aqui pela serra... Segundo o IM a Covilhã é a a cidade mais quente da Beira Interior, não fosse sabermos que a estação está localizada no aeródromo (muito menos altitude). Para os cristos que vivem cá para cima, sabem bem a diferença...

Este fim de semana prometo fotos ilustrativas de como está a nossa estrela. Vamos ver se se apanha alguma neve a cair... Talvez a quantidade de precipitação nao a permita...
Deixo o alerta aos turistas que vierem: muito cuidado com a imprevisibilidade da serra, não vá alguem ficar atoladinho na subida pra torre!

abraço


----------



## psm (29 Out 2008 às 12:03)

Volto a repetir há aqui uns individuos do NE de Portugal que gostam de torturar os outros que vivem na cidade.
Aqui no estoril vento moderado de N, céu nublado (autocumulos, cirrus e poucos cumulos mediocris.


----------



## dgstorm (29 Out 2008 às 12:05)

ruimartins disse:


> Boas... depois de cerca de 3 anos a seguir aqui o MeteoPt, decidi finalmente sair do armário...
> Considerem-me um verdadeiro ignorante no que diz respeito à meteorologia mas um verdadeiro entusiasta e com vontade de aprender.
> 
> Conto montar a médio prazo uma estação na vila do Gerês.
> ...



Mais alguém de perto finalmente 
Bem vindo...
Uma estação na vila do geres, agrada-me, eu ja pensei em montar uma web cam lá, mas o projecto ficou so pela minha cabeça mesmo, era so para nao ter que ir para brufe de madrugada para ver se estava a nevar (quantas vezes nao o fiz já)... apaixonados pela neve é o que da 

Falando de temperaturas, tive uma minima de 2,8ºC e agora sigo com 11,9ºC !


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 12:14)

Uau *Dan*! Que fotos Espectaculares! É sempre um gosto vê-las!


Por cá, após uma Mínima de 8,7ºC, eis que já levo *15,3ºC*...

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,3ºC



*PS:* Visto que ainda não dei as Boas Vindas ao *ruimartins*, cá Ficam!


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 12:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Uau *Dan*! Que fotos Espectaculares! É sempre um gosto vê-las!



Temos fotógrafo profissional de serviço


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2008 às 12:17)

boa tarde e desde ja salientar que o instituto nacional de metereologia baixou as cotas para 1000 m o que a meu ver é bom...pena a precipitaçao..


hj tive uma  minima de 5.1ºc e sigo com 13,7 ºc ceu nublado..


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 12:20)

Estou com alguns problemas relacionados com a minha estação meteorológica 

Espero o mais tardar sexta-feira colocá-la em funcionamento para começar logo a debitar dados 

Por aqui o céu vai-se cobrindo cada vez mais e a temperatura subindo.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2008 às 12:27)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,6ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*

Ate agora,a maxima e de 13,8ºC


----------



## iceworld (29 Out 2008 às 12:31)

Dan obrigado por essas fotos( a que já nos habituaste) sempre muito bem captadas!!
Fiquei um dia apaixonado por sincelo, quando a caminho de Trancoso o meu pai deu uma curva e .....ZÁS tudo branco. Nunca mais me esqueci daquela imagem 
Foram dias felizes os seguintes em plenas férias de Natal


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Out 2008 às 12:34)

Bons dias...

Segundo o freemeteo em Montalegre ja caem os primeiros flocos!!



Por aqui minima de 8.9ºC e agora estou com 16.2ºC


----------



## Paulo H (29 Out 2008 às 12:41)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia frio aqui pela serra... Segundo o IM a Covilhã é a a cidade mais quente da Beira Interior, não fosse sabermos que a estação está localizada no aeródromo (muito menos altitude). Para os cristos que vivem cá para cima, sabem bem a diferença...
> 
> ...



Tens razão, CidadeNeve!

E aquela rua da Universidade para Santo António, que só apanha sol até às 11h no Inverno?! (e está só a meia altitude na Covilhã) É de arrepiar, nem a geada descongela, tal é a sombra na maior parte do dia! E então com o ventinho de caras com a serra, até faz chorar..


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2008 às 12:48)

Conclusão, no meio desta esteria toda, o IM é que teve a razão toda, parabens ao IM pelas suas brilhantes previsões, sempre acertadas


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2008 às 12:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Tens razão, CidadeNeve!
> 
> E aquela rua da Universidade para Santo António, que só apanha sol até às 11h no Inverno?! (e está só a meia altitude na Covilhã) É de arrepiar, nem a geada descongela, tal é a sombra na maior parte do dia! E então com o ventinho de caras com a serra, até faz chorar..



os do IM já me ligaram a perguntar se queria trocar de estações meteorológicas  sinceramente acho inconcebível tanto lugar para colocar uma estação entre os 500m e 850m e colocarem a estação ai a uns 400m. tristeza 
se calhar não lhes apetecia subir mais


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Out 2008 às 12:59)

spiritmind disse:


> os do IM já me ligaram a perguntar se queria trocar de estações meteorológicas  sinceramente acho inconcebível tanto lugar para colocar uma estação entre os 500m e 850m e colocarem a estação ai a uns 400m. tristeza
> se calhar não lhes apetecia subir mais




Do mesmo queixo-me por aqui... Na minha zona só tenho 3 (Alcoutim /Castro Marim e V.R.S.A) mas so duas é que estao disponiveis ao publico...

Em vez de meterem uma na zona mais alta aqui na zona que é Alcaria do Cume em que fica a 525m altura e o pico mais alto em Alcarias com 540m...

Enfim...

Por aqui a temp congelou nos 16.2ºC ...


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2008 às 13:00)

Paulo H disse:


> Não peças desculpa, PSM!  Porque tens razão..
> 
> Nevoeiro é de facto água na sua forma gasosa, mesmo por vezes abaixo do ponto de congelação, é uma questão de pressão relativa da água no ar.
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa mas nevoeiro e nuvens não são água na forma gasosa. É água condensada em  partículas microscópicas (núcleos de condensação) formando por isso gotículas impossíveis de discernir a olho nu . 
Água na forma gasosa está entre nós, no ar, e mede-se a existência desta com um higrómetro.


----------



## ppereira (29 Out 2008 às 13:07)

Minho disse:


> Peço desculpa mas nevoeiro e nuvens não são água na forma gasosa. É água condensada em  partículas microscópicas (núcleos de condensação) formando por isso gotículas impossíveis de discernir a olho nu .
> Água na forma gasosa está entre nós, no ar, e mede-se a existência desta com um higrómetro.



Não queria entrar na conversa, mas penso que o Minho tem razão, faltou dizer que para além do estado líquido também há nuvens constituídas por água no estado sólido (gelo), ou ainda nuvens mistas (líquido e sólido).
penso que não estou a dizer nenhuma "inverdade"


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2008 às 13:14)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,6ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressao: *1021hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 13:23)

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC, após uma Máxima de *15,6ºC* até agora...

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC

Céu Muito Nublado, Escondendo muitas vezes o Sol, e com núvens ameaçadoras de Aguaceiros Fracos


A Serra, hoje, pouco depois do nascer do Sol...


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2008 às 13:23)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco mas com algumas rajadas de vez em quando... Continua alguma sensação de frio.

Pelas imagens de satélite está a entrar nebulosidade a Norte. No entanto o radar da AEMET não permite tirar conclusões quanto a precipitação e por cá já sabemos que não há radar para essa área do país! Observadores do Norte vão dizendo coisas. Quanto a neve vejo as temperaturas muito altas, o que não quer dizer que não possa estar a cair algo nos pontos mais altos.

Bela foto Gil!


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2008 às 14:01)

Boa tarde

Por aqui estão 12.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Out 2008 às 14:04)

Interessante:

http://www.spainsevereweather.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2008 às 14:07)

Por aqui a temperatura parou nos 13.7ºC, o céu está cheio de cumulos cada vez mais espessos vindos de Norte. O vento está na casa dos 30km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 14:26)

A Temperatura subiu aos *15,9ºC*, e deu um rápido trambolhão para os 15,1ºC!

Humidade a 47%, e Muitos Cumulus no Céu...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2008 às 14:28)

Começou a longa descida de pressão atmosférica


----------



## Paulo H (29 Out 2008 às 14:29)

spiritmind disse:


> os do IM já me ligaram a perguntar se queria trocar de estações meteorológicas  sinceramente acho inconcebível tanto lugar para colocar uma estação entre os 500m e 850m e colocarem a estação ai a uns 400m. tristeza
> se calhar não lhes apetecia subir mais






			
				]ToRnAdO[;93322 disse:
			
		

> Do mesmo queixo-me por aqui... Na minha zona só tenho 3 (Alcoutim /Castro Marim e V.R.S.A) mas so duas é que estao disponiveis ao publico...
> 
> Em vez de meterem uma na zona mais alta aqui na zona que é Alcaria do Cume em que fica a 525m altura e o pico mais alto em Alcarias com 540m...
> 
> ...




As estações meteorológicas devem cumprir com um conjunto de especificações do meio envolvente e localização dos próprios instrumentos. 

Já a sua localização numa dada localidade, por mais interessantes que sejam os locais mais baixos (obter temperaturas mais elevadas no Verão) ou locais mais altos e abrigados (obter temperaturas mais baixas no Inverno) devem estar sempre localizadas num dos locais mais representativos para a localidade, por isso o ideal será instalar a estação meteorológica num local verde, arejado, sem grande abrigo, já não digo no centro cívico mas pelo menos situado a média altitude nessa localidade!

Um exemplo de uma localidade onde ocorrem valores por vezes algo anormais, é Leiria, julgo que aqueles valores não são representativos da localidade, pois mais parecem indicar a temperatura de orvalho (mínimas), talvez por se situar bem junto ao rio! (desconheço) Mas acho muito estranho!

Por exemplo, em Castelo Branco, a estação (382m) localiza-se a NE na saída para Idanha-a-Nova, a uma altitude inferior à média, talvez a melhor localização fosse no centro da cidade (410m) mas aí o efeito urbano acentuava-se, e se fosse no alto junto ao castelo (489m) estaria muito bem arejada mas deixava de ser representativa do resto da cidade. Mas aqui, a questão da diferença de altitude é quase irrelevante, falamos de 120m entre extremos, em termos de temperaturas +/-0.8C. Numa cidade como esta, é mais relevante a localização mais interior ou mais periférica em termos de temperatura, para fugir um pouco mais ao efeito urbano ou por outro lado, para estar mais exposta ao vento. Aqui os rios raramente interferem, pois estão a mais de 5km de distância.
_______________________________________________________

Quanto à questão do nevoeiro, realmente está na fase líquida, continuando na fase líquida enquanto sincelo (com origem em nevoeiro) ou escarcha (sincelo moderado, com origem em neblina), estando estes, sincelo e escarcha em estado sobrefundido (mas líquido).

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sincelo
_______________________________________________________

Retornando ao tópico, por aqui, continua algo fresco, e o céu com aumento gradual de nuvens alternando com Sol.

Desconheço a temperatura mínima correcta de hoje, o site IM indica esteve apenas algo abaixo dos 5ºC, desilusão.. Realmente o IM, tinha razão nas suas previsões.

Não sei se alguma localidade atingiu mínimo histórico, mas quem sabe hoje não baixam mais um pouquinho as temperaturas mínimas?!


----------



## ruimartins (29 Out 2008 às 14:41)

Boas,

Por cá começa a chegar muita nebulosidade de Norte ainda que dispersa. 

Começam também a cair os primeiros pingos de  friaaaaa...

O meu carro diz que estão 16º mas a sensação de  é bem maior.


----------



## filipept (29 Out 2008 às 14:44)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Interessante:
> 
> http://www.spainsevereweather.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php



Está toda a península ibérica de aviso. Mais uma vez, conforme referido pelo Vince logo no inicio deste episódio, estas entradas deixam tudo (leia-se neve  ) do lado Espanhol, isto mesmo estando a falar de cotas acima dos 1000m.
Acho que ainda é possível ver algumas granizadas, vamos ver.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 14:46)

Boa tarde 

Mesmo aqui por cima tenho uma nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical bem escura , sou seja, não faltará muito até ter .








Sigo com:
T: *12,3ºC* 
HR: *42%*
P: *1016,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1902m*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2008 às 15:13)

sinceramente estou desapontado...kd o sol espreita fica um calor so mesmo o vento e k é frio.. enfim


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 15:59)

Por cá, depois da bela mínima, estou com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
A temperatura está nos *16,0 ºC* e a máxima foi de *16,6 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 16:03)

Aqui o céu está coberto por nuvens bem escuras, e o vento intensificou-se e de que maneira...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 16:17)

Interessante este meteograma, que previa cerca de 6,5 ºC de mínima para as minhas coordenadas, mas no entanto acabei por ter *8,2 ºC*.
É uma das poucas vezes que o meteoblue erra por essa margem, mas considero-o extremamente fiável na esmagadora maioria das situações.








----------------


Por cá, o vento vai-se intensificando e as rajadas estão a tornar-se moderadas a fortes.
A temperatura caiu para os *15,7 ºC* e disto já não deve passar durante a tarde de hoje.


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2008 às 16:29)

Neste momento; aumento da intensidade do vento e pouca nebulusidade, temperatura actual é de 12 graus


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2008 às 16:36)

neste momento estao 14.8Cº e o ceu povoado de formações cumuliformes.
a previsao para as prox 48h é animadora


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 16:48)

Lá fora está frio  e são 16:50 

Sigo com:
T: *12,2ºC*
HR:* 43%*
P:* 1015,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (29 Out 2008 às 17:03)

Boas,



Não se prevendo muita precipitação para aqui...parace-me no entanto que vai ser uma Quinta-Feira muito ventosa (não gosto nada)


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 17:44)

dgstorm disse:


> Uma estação na vila do geres, agrada-me, eu ja pensei em montar *uma web cam lá*, mas o projecto ficou so pela minha cabeça mesmo, era so para nao ter que ir para brufe de madrugada para ver se estava a nevar (quantas vezes nao o fiz já)... apaixonados pela neve é o que da



Epá, uma rede de webcams espalhada pelas serras do norte e centro é que era. Mas nem a da serra da estrela funciona, quanto mais noutros locais.



Bem *Dan*, que fotos fantásticas. De pôr inveja a todo o pessoal citadino.




Quanto à Gertrudes, hoje deixou por aqui um dia frio de Outono.
Algumas nuvens, mas sem chuva. O sol lá foi brilhando.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado e sempre fresquinho, a contrastar com o sol que quando brilhava, aquecia.

Por agora, algumas nuvens, vento em geral fraco de norte e 12,9ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Out 2008 às 17:55)

por aqui :

céu limpo e o vento está fraco..mas por vezes sopra moderado

está muito frio  

estou com 12.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 18:20)

Por aqui o Sol já se pôs e deixou-me na fantástica temperatura de *9,3ºC*  e HR *50%*.

P:* 1015,9mb/hPa*
DP: *-0,5ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1502m*


Um belo pôr do Sol com Vénus um pouco acima da linha do horizonte.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Out 2008 às 18:43)

> Um belo pôr do Sol com Vénus um pouco acima da linha do horizonte.




Boa foto Dave


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 18:50)

A chuva está quase a chegar 

Espero que com a chegada dela o frio diminua um pouco. Está MUITO frio aqui, com rajadas de vento moderado então mais parece que estou dentro de um congelador


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> A chuva está quase a chegar
> 
> Espero que com a chegada dela o frio diminua um pouco. Está MUITO frio aqui, com rajadas de vento moderado então mais parece que estou dentro de um congelador




Mas sem frio não ha neve...

Que carregue mais no frio ...

Gostei muito das cotas e alertas do tiemposevero...

Aqui o frio aperta!! e muito...


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Aqui 13 °C, nada mau para a hora que é.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2008 às 18:56)

*Dave* disse:


> Um belo pôr do Sol com Vénus um pouco acima da linha do horizonte.



Sem dúvida Dave, tenho andado a reparar nisso sempre que saio da escola ás 18h30, Venús e (penso eu, ser) que a Estrela Polar estão sempre alinhadas no horizonte, é fantástico, beleza indescritivel 

Boa foto


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2008 às 18:59)

E eu já a baixo dos 12ºC.

11,8ºC de momento.
Vento fraco a moderado de norte e céu limpo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2008 às 19:01)

ceu limpo 8.5 ºc

venha dai a chuva ..


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2008 às 19:01)

Registei uma maxima de *14,9ºC*

Céu limpor e vento fraco
Temp: *10,1ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1023hPa*

Excelente foto, Dave


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 19:02)

Depois da máxima de *16,6 ºC*, o início de noite segue ventoso.
Estou com céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e *12,3 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 19:04)

*Dave* disse:


> Um belo pôr do Sol com Vénus um pouco acima da linha do horizonte.



Excelente foto, *Dave*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui estão 12.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 19:34)

Linda Foto *Dave*! Eu, há pouco, também o via com alguma dificuldade, no meio das Luzes do Cacém...


Após uma Temperatura Máxima mais alta que a de Ontem, com 15,9ºC, eis que a Temperaratura já está a descer Muito Bem!

Neste momento já levo *11,1ºC*


Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)


O Céu está Pouco Nublado por Fractus!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2008 às 19:40)

pronto ja ta a chegar temperatura ta a subir ceu muito nublado..
9.1ºc


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Out 2008 às 19:47)

Boa noite!
Por aqui tudo muito calmo
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado e o céu está quase limpo.
Temp. 12ºC
Hr: 50%
Pressão: 1020hpa ( aparentemente estável )

Será que isto vai mudar mesmo? Já começo a desmoralizar


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Olá a todos!!! 

Espero que estejam a ter um bom inicio de noite, pois eu estou a ter um excelente inicio de noite .

Ontem ás 22:30 seguía com 7,1ºC, pois bem, hoje ainda não são 20:30 e já sigo com:

T: *7,6ºC*  
HR: *60%*
P: *1016,4mb/hPa*
DP: *0,4ºC
*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *1101m*

Espero que continue a descer assim


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2008 às 20:30)

em lisboa ceu estrelado e T estagnada nos 12.5Cº devido á rotação do vento para w ela tá a vir


----------



## Lince (29 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Alguém falou ontem que uma estação a enviar dados para a net da minha terra é que era...
Fiquei a pensar desde então seriamente nesse assunto.
Alguém me sabe informar qual seria a estação recomendada e o seu custo aproximado?
Por aqui sigo neste momento com 1,8º ( a subir desde as 18 horas altura em que registei 1,2º) , e com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes em forma de água-neve. 
Agradecia informação acerca da estação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Com 13.2ºC e continua abaixar... sem vento!  vamos ver o que nos espera


----------



## *Dave* (29 Out 2008 às 20:40)

A alegria já me passou , as previsões não são nada animadoras  e eu que pensava ter esta noite uma mínima muito baixa...

Outras alturas virão!


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2008 às 20:50)

4,9ºC e começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Out 2008 às 21:13)

*Let's bet!*

Sou um indíviduo de fé! Vamos lançar uma aposta: aposto que neva em zonas urbanas em Portugal na próxima madrugada. Aposto em bragança e na Guarda! 

e vocês?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Out 2008 às 21:16)

*Re: Let's bet!*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Sou um indíviduo de fé! Vamos lançar uma aposta: aposto que neva em zonas urbanas em Portugal na próxima madrugada. Aposto em bragança e na Guarda!
> 
> e vocês?



Na zona urbana de Bragança não tenho muita fé, mas acredito que na serra de Nogueira verei nevar nas primeiras horas da manhã...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Out 2008 às 21:20)

por aqui continua a descer: 4,2º
Mas a pressão continua sem grandes oscilações...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 21:29)

A temperatura desce lentamente, apesar do céu limpo e do vento fraco.
Estou agora com uns bons *11,6 ºC* e a acalmia do vento parece querer proporcionar mais uma bela mínima.


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2008 às 21:40)

12.3Cº neste momento em lisboa-olivais
vejam o satelite das massas de ar  o ar mais tepido está a entrar ( o que nao impossibilita a queda de neve ou agua-neve em bragança guarda ou outra cidade em que a temperatura ande na casa dos 0Cº-4Cº).
o que é certo é que a Tmin nao vai ser tao baixa como o IM prevê para amanha e que vem ai chuva abençoada.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Uma Curiosidade:

Cheguei a casa ás 19:00... Aí, olhei para a estação, e esta marcava *11,1ºC*... fiquei logo todo empolgado, porque pensava que ia descer bem!
No entanto, são 21:45 e tenho *10,9ºC*


É isto que me faz ficar irritado...



Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h, de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2008 às 21:46)

Por Melgaço a temperatura vem vindo a subir também desde as 18h estando neste momento nos 9.2ºC




Lince disse:


> Alguém falou ontem que uma estação a enviar dados para a net da minha terra é que era...
> Fiquei a pensar desde então seriamente nesse assunto.
> Alguém me sabe informar qual seria a estação recomendada e o seu custo aproximado?
> Por aqui sigo neste momento com 1,8º ( a subir desde as 18 horas altura em que registei 1,2º) , e com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes em forma de água-neve.
> Agradecia informação acerca da estação.



Olá Lince!

Neste tópico tens muita informação que te pode ser útil.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440-14.html


Na minha opinião, se não queres gastar muito dinheiro e queres uma estação com o mínimo de qualidade e com possibilidade de ligares a um PC para divulgar dados on-line aconselhava a WMR100 que deverá rondar os 200€.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 21:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Uma Curiosidade:
> 
> Cheguei a casa ás 19:00... Aí, olhei para a estação, e esta marcava *11,1ºC*... fiquei logo todo empolgado, porque pensava que ia descer bem!
> No entanto, são 21:45 e tenho *10,9ºC*
> ...



Tanto te irrita a ti como a mim.
Algo está a fazer estagnar a temperatura.
Por aqui vai descendo, muito lentamente, praticamente estagnando.
Só começa a descer bem lá para meio da noite, com a acalmia total do vento.


Agora, temperatura na casa dos 11 ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## amarusp (29 Out 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite
Por Loriga a temperatura situa-se nos 4,6 A tendencia é descer mais e deverá ir para valores negativos!!
A humidade é de 71%


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2008 às 22:02)

Não há maneira de ver a temperatura descer a valores aceitáveis... Por aqui estão 13ºC, e já está estável há bastante tempo, pelo que presumo que nao vá baixar muito mais. A mínima de hoje foi de 11º.3... Muito muito longe desses valores fantásticos que já aí andam, a rondar os 2º, 3º... Que maravilha...


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2008 às 22:07)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não há maneira de ver a temperatura descer a valores aceitáveis... Por aqui estão 13ºC, e já está estável há bastante tempo, pelo que presumo que nao vá baixar muito mais. A mínima de hoje foi de 11º.3... Muito muito longe desses valores fantásticos que já aí andam, a rondar os 2º, 3º... Que maravilha...


acho a tua minima estranhamente alta.....
nem no litoral as temperaturas foram tao altas de noite e tu estás ainda a alguma distancia do mar nao é??
boas agora estao ainda 12.3Cº


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2008 às 22:09)

Aqui sigo com 13,3ºC!!

Vamos ver se esta noite é mais fria que a anterior e baixa dos 10ºC!!!


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2008 às 22:12)

por aqui sigo com 10.8ºC, por este caminho vou bater a mínima do mês esta noite.


----------



## MNeves (29 Out 2008 às 22:13)

Por cá sigo com 10.6 ºC .


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Out 2008 às 22:21)

E por Portalegre, mais frio do que ontem á mesma hora.Agora com 5,8 ºC e 1015 hPa.


----------



## dgstorm (29 Out 2008 às 22:30)

Por aqui 8,9ºC
A temperatura ora sobe, ora desce


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2008 às 22:35)

Bem por aqui registo neste momento um pouco mais frio cá em baixo ou seja na minha janela a norte marca 11,3ºc e no terraço marca 12,0ºc e não sai daquilo e o motivo é simples o ventooo que não dá descanso  ronda os 15 a  20km/h lá em cima no terraço que cá em baixo nem se sente o vento


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Sigo com 5.6 neste momento


----------



## ppereira (29 Out 2008 às 22:47)

tive a observar as temperaturas no IM e de um modo geral as temperaturas no interior norte/centro já estão mais baixas que as que estão previstas para amanha.
penso que devem começar a subir assim que entre a massa de ar mais húmida
mesmo assim nas penhas já estão temp. negativas
nada mau para outubro


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Out 2008 às 23:07)

boas

Aqui na margem sul do Tejo, o dia foi de vento fraco a moderado, o sol brilhou o dia todo o que manteve um dia ameno, típico desta altura do ano, amanha  a chuva que vai chegar aqui ao centro a meio da manha e ai sim vamos ver se alguma coisa acontece.

o meteoalerta vai transmitir em directo o dia de amanha, tentando mostrar a chegada da dita chuva, neste momento estamos em directo para afinar alguns pormenores.

http://www.meteoalerta.com/meteotv
abraços


----------



## Sueste (29 Out 2008 às 23:15)

Olá boa noite!

Por cá, aos poucos a temperatura vai baixando, céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte o que dá uma sensação de desconforto.

Temp. Actual de 11.0ºC


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Boas pessoal

por Abrantes sigo com céu limpo, sem vento e 
estão 8.8ºC

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Temp. Máx: *16.6ºC*
Temp. Min: *5.7ºC*


----------



## Filipe (29 Out 2008 às 23:35)

Boa Noite!

Por aqui 3,1º (Parada do Côa - Almeida)


----------



## rufer (29 Out 2008 às 23:41)

F_R disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> por Abrantes sigo com céu limpo, sem vento e
> estão 8.8ºC
> ...



Boa. Alguém da minha zona. 

Por aqui sigo com 8.1º.

E vai arrefecer mais. Uma noite fresquinha.


----------



## iceworld (29 Out 2008 às 23:43)

Filipe disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Por aqui 3,1º (Parada do Côa - Almeida)



Bem vindo!!
Tentei encontrar Parada do côa no google earth mas não consegui 
Por aqui vim agora da rua e o carro marcava 8º


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Por aqui as coisas mudaram um pouco
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, o vento é praticamente inexistente e a temperatura estabilizou bem como a pressão.
Temp: 11ºC
Hr: 60%
Pressão: 1019 hpa (estável)
Tudo muito calmo!!
Até amanhã.


----------



## jPdF (29 Out 2008 às 23:56)

Por Aqui sigo com 6.8ºC, no espaço de uma hora a temperatura anda oscilante em cerca de um grau, isto é já tive 6.6ºC, depois subiu para os 7.4ºC agora já voltou a descer... vamos la ver se se decide


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2008 às 23:59)

começa a chover sigo com 9ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2008 às 00:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> começa a chover sigo com 9ºc



e notas mais frio ou calor com a vinda da chuva??


----------



## Filipe (30 Out 2008 às 00:01)

Boa Noite Novamente!

Parada, pertence ao Distrito da Guarda, Concelho de Almeida... e a temperatura mantém-se pelos 3ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2008 às 00:07)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 4,4ºC estancados devido ao céu nublado, olhando para os postes de iluminação pública dá para ver "micro-gotas" a esvoaçar de um lado para o outro. O vento é fraco de SW. A cota durante a noite vai andar muito alta e vai subir ao longo do dia.

A mínima foi de 3,3ºC e a máxima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 00:09)

Neste momento já chovbe em Vieira de Leiria!! Finalmente
Resta aguardar pelo que vem a seguir


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 00:21)

boas noite por aqui 4.5ºc o céu esta a começar a ficar nublado, a cota de neve por aqui deverá andar na ordem dos 1200m.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 00:24)

Boas

Vou agora com 10,9ºC, 68%HR e vento fraco 4,3km/h NO


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 00:25)

Com a pressão a baixar para os 1017 hpa, a  (fraca) continua a cair


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2008 às 00:31)

Bem, estou com 9.4ºC  será que as cotas irão ser melhores ou piores que o previsto ?? :assobio::assobio::assobio:


----------



## ruimartins (30 Out 2008 às 00:32)

Lince disse:


> Alguém falou ontem que uma estação a enviar dados para a net da minha terra é que era...
> Fiquei a pensar desde então seriamente nesse assunto.
> Alguém me sabe informar qual seria a estação recomendada e o seu custo aproximado?
> Por aqui sigo neste momento com 1,8º ( a subir desde as 18 horas altura em que registei 1,2º) , e com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes em forma de água-neve.
> Agradecia informação acerca da estação.





Boas,
Lince, talvez não fosse descabido pensarmos em juntar um pé de meia e instalar uma estação num local estratégico no Gerês...

 em Braga à cerca de hora e meia...

Mantenho a esperança de apanhar uns bons centímetros de neve no Domingo.

Venha mais   .


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 00:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, estou com 9.4ºC  será que as cotas irão ser melhores ou piores que o previsto ?? :assobio::assobio::assobio:



uma coisa para já esta não devia estar a acontecer que é o facto de com a entrada da nebulosidade a temperatura continuar a descer 
vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2008 às 00:48)

Boas,


Aqui pelo interior alentejano está bem  a noite promete ser fria.

O céu está limpo e registava às 00.30h:
Temp. 5,1ºC; Humid. 79%; Pressão 1016hPa; Vento 4,6km/h



Temperatura às:
18.00h - 11,7ºC
21.00h -  8,8ºC
00.00h -  5,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2008 às 00:49)

spiritmind disse:


> uma coisa para já esta não devia estar a acontecer que é o facto de com a entrada da nebulosidade a temperatura continuar a descer
> vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva



Sim, daí eu ter falado na questão das cotas, as nuvens não estão a ter efeitos na temperatura  :assobio: esperança meus senhores.


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 00:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, daí eu ter falado na questão das cotas, as nuvens não estão a ter efeitos na temperatura  :assobio: esperança meus senhores.



3,9ºc e com tendência a descer


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2008 às 00:55)

Por aqui começou a chover fraco e a temperatura realmente começou também a descer, está nos 3,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 00:58)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover fraco e a temperatura realmente começou também a descer, está nos 3,8ºC neste momento.



3.6ºc  a única explicação será que ainda existe um pouco de ar frio antes de mergulhar totalmente a depressão


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 00:59)

Aqui 10,4ºC e a encobrir.
Mas já estive com 10,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2008 às 01:16)

spiritmind disse:


> 3.6ºc  a única explicação será que ainda existe um pouco de ar frio antes de mergulhar totalmente a depressão



Pois, porque às 00h em Lamas de Mouro com 1 mm de precipitação estavam 5,1ºC.

Já parou de chover e cai a "chuva molha-tolos", a temperatura está agora nos 3,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 01:18)

spiritmind disse:


> uma coisa para já esta não devia estar a acontecer que é o facto de com a entrada da nebulosidade a temperatura continuar a descer
> vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva



Eu não queria ser o portador das más noticias mas...

Às 0h Lamas de Mouro estava com 5,1ºC, contra os 3ºC que havia registado ao final do dia. E estava com 1,0mm acumulados.

A estação do Minho em Melgaço, regista 1,0mm de precipitação acumulada na última hora, e está com 9,2ºC. Às 0h a mesma estação estava com 7,4ºC.

Resta saber se o frio no interior será mais forte, visto que no litoral a temperatura já sobe.


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 01:19)

Fil disse:


> Pois, porque às 00h em Lamas de Mouro com 1 mm de precipitação estavam 5,1ºC.
> 
> Já parou de chover e cai a "chuva molha-tolos", a temperatura está agora nos 3,6ºC.



Aqui tb já esta a subir 3.6ºc foi falso alarme


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Out 2008 às 01:31)

]ToRnAdO[;93471 disse:
			
		

> e notas mais frio ou calor com a vinda da chuva??



normal sente se frio...


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2008 às 01:33)

Boas


Pois por aqui voltou a baixar...4,9ºC actualmente 



Temperatura às:
18.00h - 11,7ºC
21.00h - 8,8ºC
00.00h - 5,7ºC 
00.30h - 5,1ºC
*01.30h - 4,9ºC*



Até mais logo


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 01:34)

4.1ºc já tá visto que isto vai continuar a subir a pouco devia ainda haver um ar frio residual  sendo assim vou-me deitar
ate amanha 
abraços


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Out 2008 às 01:39)

a temperatura ta a descer fui agora ver e marca 8 graus e esta a chover com alguma intensidade!

segundo a EP neva na serra da estrela com 2 graus negativos.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2008 às 01:52)

Por cá, vai-se mantendo nos 9.5ºC/9.6ºC e já pinga bem   o céu tá bem carregado de nuvens, é notável tal temperatura nestas condições.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2008 às 02:01)

Começou a subir, 9.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2008 às 02:08)

Chuva, chuva e chuva

Temp: *10,4ºC*
Hum: *75%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 02:09)

Aqui já está nos 11,0ºC.
Vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco.
O vento está fraco de norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Out 2008 às 02:58)

Isto hoje ,para o saber empírico, para os agricultores e pescadores que transmitem o seu saber de geração em geração deve ter sido um dia de grande confusão:
Então não é que  tanto norte que  anuncia sol e estabilidade anticiclónica para dias vindouros,acaba nestes
prantos,
nestes  estratos baixos com chuva miudinha e vento a rodar a Sudoeste e ainda uns baixíssimo  9.6º?
E mal sabe o saber empírico,
o que o saber científico já há muito previu.
"Quando Deus queria, até de Norte chovia", dirão agora  os empíricos para justificar a surpresa.
Pois é . Vai chovendo.
depois de tanto norte.
sem anúncio prévio, mas  há muito ,já previsto.
Agora parece que parou.
Regressará em breve.Decerto.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 07:07)

Bons Dias!

A Temperatura ia lançada... e foi, até cerca das 2:00, altura em que tocou os *9,1ºC*

A partir daí... começou a subida alucinante! Ás 6:36 já estava com *14,3ºC*!

Depois, começou a chuva... e a Temperatura também começou a descer... pelo que levo 13,3ºC, actualmente...

Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km /h de O (272º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,4ºC

O Pluviómetro ainda não registou qualquer precipitação, mas que chove, chove!


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Out 2008 às 07:11)

Bons dias pessoal!Vejo que pelas informções do site da EP a serra da Estrela deve ter uma bela camadinha, digo eu!Será uma boa vista para todos os beirãos que a possam ver, mesmo que de longe e se o nevoeiro o permitir!A maior parte dos portos Espanhois aqui da cordilheira cantábrica estão fechados ou de circulação condicionada, devido à neve..!Em Bragança também se deve ver qualquer coisa para Norte!
Pelo Porto, acordo com 13ºC e aguaceiros fracos/moderados e vento para já fraco!O frio volta, não desesperemos!


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 07:13)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também vai chovendo, mas fraco.
Céu encoberto, chuva miúda e vento fraco de oeste.
Vou com 0,5mm acumulados desde as 0h.

A mínima foi às 0h15: 10ºC.

Por agora 13,2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Out 2008 às 07:14)

Bom dia 

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e surpreendo-me em não ter nevoeiro , pois a base das nuvens está nos *127m*.

Sigo com:
T: *6,2ºC* 
HR: *94%*
P: *1012,8mb/hPa*
DP: *5,4ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (30 Out 2008 às 07:16)

Bom Dia 

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e chuva fraca


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2008 às 07:21)

Bastante chuva a norte e centro:







Mas temperaturas demasiado altas para a neve.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 07:33)

"Despeço-me" com 13,0ºC, e com Chuva Fraca!

Humidade nos 96% e Pressão nos *1014 hPa*...

Até logo!


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia
O alerta de temporal da estação tocou ás 5:00  depois de um descida de 6hPa desde a 00h.
Precipitação desde a 1:30 foi de 8.2mm.
Pressão: 1008.8hPa


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2008 às 09:51)

Boas,


Pois por aqui...a murrinha está instalada  


Temperatura mínima *3,6ºC * 

Neste momento estão 8,6ºC; Humid 92%; Pressão 1012hPa; Vento 1,8km/h SW   (pensei, segundo o meteograma do Meteoblue, que vinha ventania )



Temperaturas desde a 00.00 de hoje:

00.00h - 5,7ºC
01.30h - 4,9ºC
03.00h - 4,4ºC
05.15h - *3,6ºC*
06.00h - 4,1ºC
09.00h - 7,7ºC


----------



## mocha (30 Out 2008 às 10:00)

bom dia a todos, por aqui sico com chuva, 15ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2008 às 10:10)

Por aqui em Coimbra vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros. A temperatura essa não para de subir desde as 2h. Depois de 10,0ºC de mínima, registava ás 8h30 13,8ºC. A pressão caiu bastante para os 1009hPa. Veremos o que o dia de hoje reserva mas, e apesar de toda a animação, fica sempre um pouco de frustração nestas situações que andam entre a Carne e o Peixe sem serem nenhum deles


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2008 às 10:14)

Bom Dia

Por aqui também chove fraco e estão 15.1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Out 2008 às 10:22)

Por aqui, nevoeiro cerradissimo, chove persistentemente e puxada a vento. Algum frio...6º C. Um dia horrivel de inverno !!!


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2008 às 10:25)

Alguma chuvinha durante esta manhã com interrupções. Agora apenas algumas pinguinhas e com 15.7ºC

edit: aliás o sol já brilha....


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2008 às 10:53)

Mínima de 8,3 à 1:18. Depois foi sempre a subir e agora estão uns quentes 16,6ºC.

Precipitação desde a meia-noite 0,6 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 11:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Bons Dias!
> 
> A Temperatura ia lançada... e foi, até cerca das 2:00, altura em que tocou os *9,1ºC*
> 
> A partir daí... começou a subida alucinante! Ás 6:36 já estava com *14,3ºC*!



Sim, *Gil*. 
Foi isso que nos estragou as mínimas. Tive *9,6 ºC* por volta da 1h da manhã e ficou por aí.
Se o céu continuasse limpo, teria tido uns *7 ºC* de mínima, mas em vez disso, choveu.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 11:11)

Por cá, a manhã está a ser marcada pelo céu muito nublado e alguma chuva, que parou há horas atrás.
O céu vai ficando progressivamente menos negro a Norte, mas o vento vai-se intensificando.
A temperatura está agora nos *17,8 ºC*.


----------



## redragon (30 Out 2008 às 11:22)

Que grande fracasso que está a ser este evento! De destacar só mm o vento e frio porque em termos de precipitação (que é o que faz falta), não passa de uma murrinha irritante!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2008 às 11:36)

Teve a chover durante a noite toda, e ainda continua, as vezes fraco d'outras vezes moderado

Devido a chuva, a minima nao desceu para além dos *10,3ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *14,0ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*

Mas, ja teve de maxima *15,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia de chuva mas o sol também vai espreitando
Estão 16.3ºC

a minima foi de 5.9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2008 às 11:43)

Aqui depois de chover está um sol radioso (que vai ser de pouca duração) e à conta disso estão uns escaldantes 18,3ºC  e a subir


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2008 às 11:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui depois de chover está um sol radioso (que vai ser de pouca duração) e à conta disso estão uns escaldantes 18,3ºC  e a subir



Por aqui bem diferente... Céu encoberto, vento a acentuar-se e uma sensação de frio aparentemente superior ao que se passava de manhã


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2008 às 12:04)

Por aqui um vento bastante forte, algumas nuvens e 12,3ºC. Não estava à espera que a temperatura subisse tanto. A cota de neve deve andar perto dos 2000 metros.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2008 às 12:07)

Estremoz: 11,7 ºC e 1013 hPa; temperatura mínima de 6,1 ºC às 01h09.

*Gradual aumento da temperatura e descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica ao longo da madrugada e início da manhã. Algum vento com chuva.*

*A rotação do vento de Norte para Oeste fez disparar as temperaturas nas regiões do interior.*


----------



## hurricane (30 Out 2008 às 12:09)

Por aqui chuva muito forte e algum frio!!!!


----------



## psm (30 Out 2008 às 12:15)

Estas temperaturas altas são devidas a estarmos no sector quente do sistema.



Nesta imagem de vapor de água, poderá se ver a norte da peninsula iberica a parte fria de tom mais escuro, e quando essa linha nos "passar ,deverá verificar uma descida de temperatura.










No entanto aqui no Estoril cé pouco nublado, vento de NO, isto depois de ter chuvido  parte da manhã, mas precipitação fraca.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2008 às 12:26)

Correcto; durante a madrugada avançou o sector quente do sistema; para esta tarde deverá entrar o sector frio.

ANIMAÇÃO SINÓPTICA



psm disse:


> Estas temperaturas altas são devidas a estarmos no sector quente do sistema. No entanto aqui no Estoril vento de NO, isto depois de ter chuvido  parte da manhã, mas precipitação fraca.


----------



## redragon (30 Out 2008 às 12:28)

Bem agora por aqui parece que a chuva finalmente chegou. Está a cair aqula chuvinha mole mas com alguma intensidade. esperemos que assim continue...


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 12:54)

vim agora la de cima da torre e neve nem vê-la a cota anda muito alta, pois para meu espanto estavam somente 2.4ºc com um vento fortíssimo e muito nevoeiro, decidi vir para baixo rapidamente e quando comecei a chegar as penhas começou a chover mas tudo indica que com o cair da noite poderá nevar na torre. amanha volto la 












Aproveitei tirei uma foto a estação das penhas cujo valores na net estão correctos pois antes sair de casa foi ver o valor da temperatura e estavam 5ºc o que coincidia quando cheguei la acima


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2008 às 12:54)

Céu muito nublado 

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros de tempos a tempos

16.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Começa agora a chover por aqui, com uma ligeira descida da temperatura.
Neste momento, o vento sopra moderado e estão *17,7 ºC* e a máxima foi de *18,5 ºC*.


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2008 às 13:00)

por aqui continuam as abertas com o sol a espreitar, a chuva já parou há algumas horas. Estão 17.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2008 às 13:00)

Por aqui neste momento está a pingar, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Oeste e estão 18.3ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Out 2008 às 13:02)

bem estou desiludido...


----------



## storm (30 Out 2008 às 13:20)

Por aqui foi uma parte noite e desde as 9 horas que esteve a chover fraco/moderado, só houve uma paragem pelo meio  (para mim já foi muito bom)

Temperatura actual: 17.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2008 às 13:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> bem estou desiludido...



Realmente...penso que era de esperar um bocadinho mais.

Tem chovido mas nada de grandes chuvadas ou granizo/trovoada.

O Vento não tem sido nada de especial , rajadas de 40/km/h....

Temperaturas amenas na casa dos 16 graus....

Não entendo como um sistema depressionário de certa actividade , tão perto de nós e pelos vistos se aproxima pode causar tão pouca instabilidade...Será que o maior ainda está para vir?

Vamos ver como evolui para amanhã e próximos dias , mas a meu ver  as chuvas e instabilidade maiores vão andar á nossa volta tipo rotunda.....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Out 2008 às 13:28)

Snifa disse:


> Realmente...penso que era de esperar um bocadinho mais.
> 
> Tem chovido mas nada de grandes chuvadas ou granizo/trovoada.
> 
> ...



nos proximos dias temperatura desce e a chuva...desaparece..


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2008 às 13:33)

Aqui está a carta para amanhã ás 6 da manhã ( espero que esteja actualizada) 






Isto tanto pode significar forte instabilidade ou o tal efeito de rotunda com tudo a circular ao lado...vamos aguardar.Para já a pressão 1006 hpa está a descer.

Descendo as temperaturas nos próximos dias e desde que ocorram aguaceiros ( embora pouco frequentes)pode ser que deem para pintar de branco os pontos mais altos das nossas serras...a ver vamos....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Out 2008 às 14:05)

Chove a cântaros


----------



## Acardoso (30 Out 2008 às 14:18)

boa tarde pessoal...
Sigo com 1004.3 hPa, uma temp. de 16.9º.
uma precipitação de 5.6mm(madrugada,manha)
o vento sopra moderado!


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2008 às 14:28)

Vão caindo aguaceiros moderados sucessivos! Uma tarde interessante em termos de chuva por aqui... veremos as próximas horas!


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2008 às 14:35)

chove moderadamente neste momento...e tocada a vento

17.1ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 10,2ºC...

Agora sigo com os seguintes dados:

Temp:16,9ºC
Hum:88%
Pressão: 1010hpa
Vento: 14,8km/h rajada máxima registada de 42,1km/h NW até agora! (14:32)
Vai chuviscando


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2008 às 14:38)

Aqui também já passou um aguaceiro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2008 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> Aqui também já passou um aguaceiro



E a temp?? arrefeceu, manteve-se, aqueceu??

Por aqui tudo muito calminho com vento gelido mas uns famosos e estranhos 19.2C...

Muito nublado e por vezes totalmente encoberto!


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2008 às 14:58)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente há 30 minutos


----------



## redragon (30 Out 2008 às 15:04)

Por agora a chover moderadamente. Tá-se a compôr!


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Out 2008 às 15:05)

]ToRnAdO[;93577 disse:
			
		

> E a temp?? arrefeceu, manteve-se, aqueceu??
> 
> Por aqui tudo muito calminho com vento gelido mas uns famosos e estranhos 19.2C...
> 
> Muito nublado e por vezes totalmente encoberto!



Vento gélido com 19.2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2008 às 15:09)

João Dias disse:


> Vento gélido com 19.2ºC



Exactamente... estranho... ja tive ás aranhas com a estaçao, mas é isso que ela marca e ainda fiz reset e na mesma a mesma temp.

Mas o vento é gelido... para isso nao e preciso ter estaçao basta andar com a cara descuberta

Ate queima... mas onde nao passa o vento nota-se a temp_elevada... mas com vento ui!!

Enfim... comparando com Castro Marim Sapal a estaçao do IM ate que nao foge muito... da serra para o litoral!!  18.2 em castro marim sapal!

E sempre esta diferença ''mais ou menos'' de um sitio para o outro!!


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2008 às 15:10)

Já parou a chuva e o sol voltou a brilhar de novo. 16.8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2008 às 15:15)

Boas,



Começou à pouco a chover um pouco mais moderadamente, tendo registado até agora 3mm 


Temp. actual 14,8ºC ; Pressão 1006hPa; Vento 11,5km/h W


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Out 2008 às 15:20)

Por aqui em loures! Chove agora moderado! O vento sopra fraco! A depressão chega ao Golfo da Biscaia  Esperemos pelas proximas horas!


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2008 às 15:25)

Neste momente parou de chover
mas tivemos cerca de meia hora de chuva moderado
que fez descer a temperatura para os 14.8ºC depois de uma máxima de 17.6ºC
Desde as 0.00 já acumulou 6.4mm e a pressão tá nos 1006.5


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2008 às 15:51)

Depois de algumas abertas por onde o sol foi espreitando, o céu volta a ficar muito nublado, o horizonte NO está bastante carregado, já não deve faltar muito para voltar a .
O vento sopra entre fraco a moderado.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 16:04)

Boa tarde!!
Por aqui tudo muito calmo com vento fraco, Chuva fraca

Temp:15,3ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1007hpa (a descer).






[/URL][/IMG]

E mais uma foto aqui da minha costa passados dez minutos





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2008 às 16:11)

Por aqui ja cairam as primeiras gotas...

algumas abertas...


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 16:33)

Dados actuais da minha estação no terraço  

16,1ºC
98%HR
1008hpa
17,6 km/h W
3,1mm de chuva
Rajada max: 42,1km/h


----------



## Brunomc (30 Out 2008 às 16:34)

aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e chuva moderada 

estão 16.0ºC


mais uma vez o modelo gfs acertou na previsão aqui pra minha zona..

o IM nem por isso..acertou na chuva fraca pra de manhã..mas a tarde previa aguaceiros fracos e no entanto tem estado a chover bem..


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2008 às 16:41)

Por aqui já registei 25mm desde as 00h neste momento não chove a temperatura esta nos 11.6ºc e a pressão nos 999hpa


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 16:49)

16,1ºc
96%HR
28,8 km/h W
6,3mm
chuva moderada a forte neste momento


----------



## mocha (30 Out 2008 às 16:52)

por aqui tambem chove desde as 14h sensivelmente,e avisto mais neblusidade a oeste


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 17:03)

16,1ºC
97%HR
17,6km/h NW
7,3mm
1007hpa

E as fotos tenho de esperar por um dia de melhor tempo e sem vento para não ter mais medo que o que já tenho ao ir lá para cima


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 17:09)

A Chuva Fraca tem marcado presença ao longo do Dia! Mas só levo *3,2mm* de Precipitação...

A Pressão tem descido bastante! Neste momento já se encontra nos *1007 hPa*!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 14,6ºC, após uma Máxima de *17,4ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º), com um Máximo de *51,4 km/h*, pelas 12:57
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,3ºC


Algum Nevoeiro...


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 17:17)

Neste com uma aberta que permite o aparecimento do Sol
Temp: 15ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1005hpa (a descer rapidamente).


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 17:24)

Fiquei admirado com a carga de agua que por aqui passou!! total acumulado até agora de *8,4mm* de chuva...

agora:
15,9ºC
97%HR
1007hpa
12,2km/h NW
8,4mm acumulados


----------



## Brunomc (30 Out 2008 às 17:32)

por aqui o céu está muito nublado..vejo umas abertas a NW/N

agora não chove


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2008 às 17:52)

Chove moderadamente

Temp: *13,6ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1005hPa*


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 18:10)

Por aqui não acontece nada
Temp: 14ºC
Hr:92%
Pressão: 1005hpa (a descer)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 18:14)

Por cá, depois da máxima de *18,5 ºC*, (um pouco mais elevada do que a de ontem) estou com chuviscos fracos.
Durante a tarde choveu bastante, especialmente entre as 15 e as 16h, altura em que choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 10 minutos.
Agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura está estável nos *15,1 ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Boas, por Leiria tarde com alguma chuva, neste momento caem apenas umas pingas...



Dan disse:


> Por aqui um vento bastante forte, algumas nuvens e 12,3ºC. Não estava à espera que a temperatura subisse tanto. A cota de neve deve andar perto dos 2000 metros.


Amanhã a cota deve começar a descer mas dificilmente nevará na cidade...
Durante a tarde irei rumar ao Nordeste...a ver se pelo menos nas Serras podemos ver a primeira neve da época.



Para o início da próxima semana é que parece que tudo pode animar...

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737416

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=3105712

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2742027


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2008 às 18:38)

Por aqui a tarde de hoje foi de aguaceiros, neste momento estão 15.9ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 18:40)

Começou a Chuviscar de Novo... e a Temperatura, que já estava estagnada há bastante tempo, começou a Subir...

Tenho então *14,9ºC*
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (30 Out 2008 às 18:45)

Boas

O céu está pouco nubado e o vento sopra fraco.
Quanto à temperatura nada tem a ver com a de ontem ... sigo com:

T: *12,6ºC* (estável)
HR:* 70%*
P: *1006,7mb/hPa*
DP: *7,4ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *800m*

A pressão atmosférica, das 23:40 de ontem até ás 17:40 de hoje, desceu 9,7 mb/hPa


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2008 às 18:50)

Por cá a precipitação rendeu apenas 3,0 mm.

Pressão a descer a pique, 1005,6 hpa agora.

Temperatura estabilizada nos 14,7ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2008 às 19:30)

Tudo na mesma por aqui. Continua o vento, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens a oeste e a temperatura estabilizou em 7,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 19:43)

A temperatura começa agora a descer um pouco.
Os chuviscos persistem e estou com *15,0 ºC*.


----------



## Turista (30 Out 2008 às 19:54)

Boa noite,

por estes lados o dia foi chuvoso com alguns aguaceiros pontuais bem fortes.
Agora tudo tranquilo.

Abraços,


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 19:59)

A Chuva parou completamente... e a Temperatura finalmente iniciou a sua descida!

Neste momento tenho então *14,3ºC*

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a *1005 hPa*
Vento a 14,0 km(/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2008 às 20:13)

A pouco caiu um aguaceiro

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *11.3ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressao: *1004hPa*


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2008 às 20:14)

Boas,

Finalmente já tenho quase em fase de conclusão a minha estação meteorológica. Só me falta montar mesmo o sensor. Os outros dois instrumentos (o catavento e o pluviómetro) já foram testados hoje, mesmo sem estarem ligados ao sensor (não foram emitidos quaisquer dados). O catavento andou bastante à roda e o pluviómetro levou com uma tarde inteira de chuva em cima 

Amanhã sim entra em funcionamento aqui a estação meteorológica de Corroios, que vai servir mais de 1000 famílias (1000 utilizadores deste fórum, neste caso...  ).

Hoje o dia foi bastante chuvoso, com vento por vezes forte. Agora não há vento (o catavento nem se mexe ) e o céu está limpo. Temperatura razoável para esta altura da noite.

Tendo em consideração os factores verificados neste momento, não creio muito que a temperatura desça muito esta noite.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Out 2008 às 20:19)

temperatura a descer 10ºc e chove..


----------



## *Dave* (30 Out 2008 às 20:22)

Por aqui embora o céu esteja nublado com algumas abertas, não me parece que vá chover tão depressa...

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *11,7ºC*
HR: *78%*
P: *1002,7mb/hPa*

DP: *8,1ºC*
Base das nuvens: *553m*


----------



## amarusp (30 Out 2008 às 20:26)

Na Lousa(onde estou) neste momento não chove.
Em Loriga aprecipitação de hoje foi de 9,62 mm
Temperatura:7.7
Pressão: 1002 mb
Humidade: 91%


----------



## *Dave* (30 Out 2008 às 20:32)

Finalmente começou a chover .

T: *11,5ºC*
HR: *83%*


----------



## Brunomc (30 Out 2008 às 20:33)

a chuva moderada já anda toda no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve

a norte apenas uns aguaceiros fracos

20H


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Estou com céu muito nublado, vento calmo e *14,7 ºC*.
A temperatura está a levar bastante tempo para descer, mesmo depois do findar da chuva.
Espero que o céu limpe agora para que arrefeça bem durante a noite.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 21:22)

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temp: 15ºC
Hr: 94%
Pressão: 1003hpa (a descer).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2008 às 21:31)

é impressao minha ou a depressao nao sai do sitio??


----------



## *Dave* (30 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Já parou de chover .

Agora:
T: *10,9ºC*
HR:* 83%*
P: *1002,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *410m*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2008 às 21:38)

Alguma acumulaçao na SIERRA NEVADA...

http://www.cetursa.es/En Pista/WEB C A M S


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2008 às 21:39)

]ToRnAdO[;93655 disse:
			
		

> é impressao minha ou a depressao nao sai do sitio??



ela agora vai fivcar-se pelas nossas terras ( peninsula ibérica) e vai originar várias "depressões filhas" que vão afectar todo o mediterraneo ocidental movendo-se á volta dum centro com baixo geopotencial acompanhando o jet.
o prognostico é de instabilidade até meados da prox semana.
agora estao 14.8Cº e a temperatura tem estado estavel neste valor há mais de 1.5h o vento está fraco e o céu coberto por nuvens médias e cumulus dispersos.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 21:39)

A temperatura está a subir lentamente!

15,2ºC
90%HR
1005hpa
6,5km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 21:41)

A temperatura leva muito tempo a descer, tanto que quase adormeço a olhar para a consola da estação.
A temperatura ainda vai nos *14,4 ºC*, o céu continua muito nublado e o vento calmo.


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2008 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 13,8ºC
95%HR
1017hpa

17,5max
12,5min
4,6mm
rajada max 29km/h


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2008 às 22:04)

Olá pessoal 

Não consegui aguentar, montei a estação meteorológica, e já está a funcionar!!! 

Dados neste momento:
Vento - 0.0 km/h (nulo) de NW
Temperatura - 16,6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 75%
Pressão - 1003mb (calibrei a pressão pelo site meteomoita )

Que acham?


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 22:10)

14,9ºC
95%HR
1004hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Olá pessoal
> 
> Não consegui aguentar, montei a estação meteorológica, e já está a funcionar!!!
> 
> ...



Como é que instalaste o anemómetro, no telhado?
O sensor da temperatura está instalado onde e virado para que direcção?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Como é que instalaste o anemómetro, no telhado?
> O sensor da temperatura está instalado onde e virado para que direcção?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Anemómetro está na parte de fora da varanda (saído para fora, preso a um mastro), virado para um grande espaço aberto, onde quando faz vento costuma passar uma grande "corrente de ar". O pluviómetro está do lado de fora da varanda, apanha a chuva TODA sem problemas (pude observar isso mesmo esta tarde ).  O sensor está dentro de um bom RS, com 12 pratos, virado para Leste. Neste momento são as possibilidades que tenho. Mas já estive a comparar os meus dados com os de outras pessoas e parecem-me normais. 

O sinal é bem forte, isto actualiza de 4 em 4 segundos.

Que dizes?


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 22:30)

14,7ºC
97%HR
1003hpa
9,4km/h W

Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2008 às 22:33)

Sigo com:
15,6º
81% HR
0,0 Km/h
1003 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2008 às 22:37)

Parabéns Pela Nova Estação Frank_Tornado!!


Por cá, já estive com 14,2ºC, mas neste momento tenho *14,4ºC*
Humidade a 89%
Pressão nos 1004 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Gilmet disse:


> Parabéns Pela Nova Estação Frank_Tornado!!
> 
> 
> Por cá, já estive com 14,2ºC, mas neste momento tenho *14,4ºC*
> Pressão nos 1004 hPa



Obrigado 

Estou contente com a compra  Espero que estes dados contribuam para uma melhor interpretação do tempo


----------



## Filipe (30 Out 2008 às 22:43)

Boa Noite!

Por aqui 6,6ºC

Chove um pouquinho...


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Por aqui 6,9ºC e chuva fraca.

Para quem quiser uma abóbora para amanhã


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Out 2008 às 22:57)

É melhor não Dan...Não te vá fazer falta! Continuo a ver a temperatura baixar aqui pelo Porto..Neste momento 10,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2008 às 23:00)

Boa noite pessoal!

O dia de hoje teve de tudo!! Chuva, sol, vento, frio, calor...
De manhã, estive em Vilamoura, e cairam alguns aguaceiros até à hora do almoço.
Mais tarde, já aqui em Lagoa, choveu com intensidade desde as 18h até às 21h!!

Por agora parou a chuva e sigo com 16ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Out 2008 às 23:19)

Na Torre -1ºC com chuva


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2008 às 23:22)

14,5ºC
98%HR
1002hpa
12,2km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 23:23)

João Dias disse:


> Na Torre -1ºC com chuva



Sim, provavelmente já estará a nevar na Torre. 
Hoje foi um dia de alguma neve, especialmente durante a manhã, nos pontos mais altos do Norte e Centro, com destaque para a Serra da Nogueira em que muita gente arrisca uma possível queda de neve durante esta manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 23:25)

Por cá, não há meio de a temperatura descer e está tudo muito monótono. 
Estou ainda com uns horríveis *14,3 ºC*, céu nublado, sem chuva e vento calmo.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Out 2008 às 23:25)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, provavelmente já estará a nevar na Torre.
> Hoje foi um dia de alguma neve, especialmente durante a manhã, nos pontos mais altos do Norte e Centro, com destaque para a Serra da Nogueira em que muita gente arrisca uma possível queda de neve durante esta manhã.



Entendeste-me mal, o que queria dizer é que segundo o site das estradas de portugal neste momento chove na Torre com -1ºC, daí o meu smilie de sarcasmo perante a situação...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 23:28)

João Dias disse:


> Entendeste-me mal, o que queria dizer é que segundo o site das estradas de portugal neste momento chove na Torre com -1ºC, daí o meu smilie de sarcasmo perante a situação...



Nem por isso, penso que «chover» nesse sentido apenas significa ocorrência de precipitação, o que torna possível a actual queda de neve. 
A estação só por si não sabe distinguir chuva de neve, nem de granizo, apenas contabiliza precipitação.
Para esse tipo de distinções é necessária a presença de um vigilante no posto de observação.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Por aqui com a pressão sempre a descer( 1001 hpa ).
Começou agora mesmo a chover moderadamente. Finalmente
Provavelmente será toda a noite!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Anemómetro está na parte de fora da varanda (saído para fora, preso a um mastro), virado para um grande espaço aberto, onde quando faz vento costuma passar uma grande "corrente de ar". O pluviómetro está do lado de fora da varanda, apanha a chuva TODA sem problemas (pude observar isso mesmo esta tarde ).  O sensor está dentro de um bom RS, com 12 pratos, virado para Leste. Neste momento são as possibilidades que tenho. Mas já estive a comparar os meus dados com os de outras pessoas e parecem-me normais.
> 
> O sinal é bem forte, isto actualiza de 4 em 4 segundos.
> 
> Que dizes?



Até agora, tudo me parece óptimo. 
Agora, só com fotografias à instalação do anemómetro e dos outros sensores e, já agora, ao RS também.
Gostava de te dar uma opinião mais fundamentada e é para isso que quero ver algumas fotografias.
Pelo que dizes, tudo me parece bem; vai vigiando as temperaturas no RS durante o período em que lá bate o sol e diz-me qualquer coisa. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Out 2008 às 00:22)

Estou confiante que a Gertrudes ainda nos vai dar algumas surpresas! 

Despeço me com 
14.0 cº
84% Hr
1002.2 hpa (a descer)

Boa Noite!


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 00:24)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*
Pressao: *998hPa*


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 00:33)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, provavelmente já estará a nevar na Torre.
> Hoje foi um dia de alguma neve, especialmente durante a manhã, nos pontos mais altos do Norte e Centro, com destaque para a Serra da Nogueira em que muita gente arrisca uma possível queda de neve durante esta manhã.



Andas um pouco distraído  se  visses os posts matinais  vias que de manha a cota de neve estava acima dos 2000m e prova disso são as fotos que tirei na torre as 11h onde nem sequer havia acumulação apenas chovia e estava muito nevoeiro  mas agora dou-te razão se estão -1ºc a "chover" certamente será neve


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 00:34)

Ta a chover

Temp: *10.7ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 00:38)

Atenção rapazes que o ar frio esta entrar agora na peninsula...

Vamos ver as cotas a reduzirem de metros e as surpresas vao acontecer agora... espero eu!!

Acho que é tempo de show time!!


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 00:45)

]ToRnAdO[;93703 disse:
			
		

> Atenção rapazes que o ar frio esta entrar agora na peninsula...
> 
> Vamos ver as cotas a reduzirem de metros e as surpresas vao acontecer agora... espero eu!!
> 
> Acho que é tempo de show time!!



Agora é que é  então que cota arriscas 

Por aqui estão 7.9ºc caem alguns pingos estou 3.3ºc acima á mesma hora de ontem bahhh


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 00:47)

spiritmind disse:


> Agora é que é  então que cota arriscas
> 
> Por aqui estão 7.9ºc caem alguns pingos estou 3.3ºc acima á mesma hora de ontem bahhh



Para os teus lados arriscaria segundo as minhas contas 500/600m esta madrugada.. se houver precipitaçao e claro visto que o frio deu treguas neste dia...


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 00:49)

]ToRnAdO[;93705 disse:
			
		

> Para os teus lados arriscaria segundo as minhas contas 500/600m esta madrugada.. se houver precipitaçao e claro visto que o frio deu treguas neste dia...



Então e mostra-me la essas contas para eu ver de onde saem esses mágicos 500/600m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 00:55)

spiritmind disse:


> Então e mostra-me la essas contas para eu ver de onde saem esses mágicos 500/600m



Basta fazeres a 2m do solo nivel mar segundo os modelos e diminuires 0.6Cº por cada 100m de altitude...

Por ex:

se tens uma tem 8ºC a nivel mar... basta diminuires 0.6Cº por cada 100m de altitude e teras uma cota aprox de neve, e entre factores de uma depressao a -30 a 500hph e 3positivos a -1 a 850hpa neste caso...

E uma boa incursao de ar frio que devera começar daqui a 2h/3h no teu local segundo o satelite...

Acho que me expliquei senao...tenho de fazer isso via email ou registar na torre do tombo... ate agora nunca me enganou...


----------



## Turista (31 Out 2008 às 01:02)

Boa noite a todos,

sigo com 13,6ºC (parece que a noite vai mesmo ser fresca), 90% de humidade e 1003.4 hPa. (a pressão tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia).

Tem chuviscado ao longo da noite, mas nada de mais.

Abraço.


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 01:06)

]ToRnAdO[;93707 disse:
			
		

> Basta fazeres a 2m do solo nivel mar segundo os modelos e diminuires 0.6Cº por cada 100m de altitude...
> 
> Por ex:
> 
> ...



 sinceramente não entendo patavina do que disseste deixo-te um print de um aplicativo (embora não goste muito deles pois cotas são mais fiáveis calculadas através das temperaturas a 850 e a 500hpa) que deitam por terra essa tua teoria


----------



## Perfect Storm (31 Out 2008 às 01:10)

A pressão já se encontra nos 999hpa e continua a descer
Neste momento a precipitação é moderada a forte o vento continua fraco a moderado.
Até mais logo e uma noite a todos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 01:12)

spiritmind disse:


> sinceramente não entendo patavina do que disseste deixo-te um print de um aplicativo (embora não goste muito deles pois cotas são mais fiáveis calculadas através das temperaturas a 850 e a 500hpa) que deitam por terra essa tua teoria




Eu sei... que deitam por terra  em tudo tal como no dia 29 de jan de 2006 quando os apresentei a algumas pessoas e nao falharam... mas contudo podem falhar...   mas aqui apelo uma reuniao meteopt na zona algarvia em que teria todo o prazer de as apresentar...

Desculpa a minha ma explicacao ou escrita... mas acho tudo tao basico como hoje o 'tigo' ter presenciado neve ligeira a 750m...

mas gostaria apresentar a todos voces a minha teoria.. pois a ciencia e feita disso e da confirmaçao da mesma...

mas a minha explicaçao foi facil... o que determina a dificuladade sao os microsistemas climaticos de cada regiao a que a minha teoria tem de se adaptar...


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 01:24)

]ToRnAdO[;93711 disse:
			
		

> Eu sei... que deitam por terra  em tudo tal como no dia 29 de jan de 2006 quando os apresentei a algumas pessoas e nao falharam... mas contudo podem falhar...   mas aqui apelo uma reuniao meteopt na zona algarvia em que teria todo o prazer de as apresentar...
> 
> Desculpa a minha ma explicacao ou escrita... mas acho tudo tao basico como hoje o 'tigo' ter presenciado neve ligeira a 750m...
> 
> ...



Ok ok temos de arranjar um autocarro em rumo ao Algarve para nos explicares no teu laboratório essas contas de cotas de neve 
só mais uma coisa o que aconteceu em 29 Janeiro nada tem haver com o que se passa agora pois estávamos em pleno inverno onde a atmosfera estava muito mais fria não te esqueças que estas em Outubro 

Mas prontos se quiseres apostar a uma jantarada como não neva abaixo dos 1100m e mesmo assim já e fazer a coisa muito por baixo 

voltando ao tópico
7.2°C
Temperatura sensível: 7°C
24-hr diferença
3.6°C-Mais Quente 3.6°C do que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 01:24)

meus amigos a cota de neve por esta altura andara nos 1800 m..
amanha o IM da cota 1200 pois eu tenho a certeza k ira andar a volta dos 1500 m..e com sorte...
Spiritmind onde arranjas esse calculo de cota?


p.s-e muito facil calcular a cota e tem sido sempre assim qd aqui estao 5 ou 6 graus a chover sei que em bragança se houver precipitaçao sera em forma de neve...tem sido assim nos ultimos anos

neste momento sigo com aguaceiros 9 graus


2º p.s-acho que temos uma continuaçao e para ja muito agradavel segunda e terça feira a nivel de cotas...


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 01:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> meus amigos a cota de neve por esta altura andara nos 1800 m..
> amanha o IM da cota 1200 pois eu tenho a certeza k ira andar a volta dos 1500 m..e com sorte...
> Spiritmind onde arranjas esse calculo de cota?
> 
> ...



claro amigo charlie só estava a tentar compreender o nosso amigo Tornado 
o site é este  

http://www.strettoweb.it/modules.php?name=meteoweb&pagina=zt


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 01:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Ok ok temos de arranjar um autocarro em rumo ao Algarve para nos explicares no teu laboratório essas contas de cotas de neve
> só mais uma coisa o que aconteceu em 29 Janeiro nada tem haver com o que se passa agora pois estávamos em pleno inverno onde a atmosfera estava muito mais fria não te esqueças que estas em Outubro
> 
> Mas prontos se quiseres apostar a uma jantarada como não neva abaixo dos 1100m e mesmo assim já e fazer a coisa muito por baixo
> ...



So uma jantarada ... estas muito inseguro...

Aposto mais ainda 2 jantararadas...

Mas o meu convicto  é vos explicar a minha teoria... e sem gritar virtualmente: VAI NEVAR AS COTAS 500/600M... com 2 jantares!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 01:34)

spiritmind disse:


> claro amigo charlie só estava a tentar compreender o nosso amigo Tornado
> o site é este
> 
> http://www.strettoweb.it/modules.php?name=meteoweb&pagina=zt



obrigado 

lol segundo o magnifico freemeteo esta   em lamas de mouro com 4 graus..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 01:36)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> obrigado
> 
> lol segundo o magnifico freemeteo esta   em lamas de mouro com 4 graus..



Por favor digam a vossa altitude/temp(Cº)/e precipitaçao e de que forma...


Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 01:38)

]ToRnAdO[;93718 disse:
			
		

> Por favor digam a vossa altitude/temp(Cº)/e precipitaçao e de que forma...
> 
> 
> Obrigado



altitude 756m
temperatura: 7.4ºc
precipitação: não existe e se existir será liquida


----------



## ruimartins (31 Out 2008 às 01:40)

Domingo ao final do dia eu esclareço as vossas dúvidas...
Vou estar a 1400 mts e depois logo vos digo se há neve ou não.  

Estou confiante em cotas de 1200 mts para amanhã de madrugada... vamos ver...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 01:41)

spiritmind disse:


> altitude 756m
> temperatura: 7.4ºc
> precipitação: não existe e se existir será liquida



Calma contigo que o teu caso é diferente... basta entrar algo muito repentino da serra que modificas a opiniao tal como os nevoeiros surpresa de Mangualde dos quais já sofri...

Tu es um caso á parte...


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 01:44)

]ToRnAdO[;93721 disse:
			
		

> Calma contigo que o teu caso é diferente... basta entrar algo muito repentino da serra que modificas a opiniao tal como os nevoeiros surpresa de Mangualde dos quais já sofri...
> 
> Tu es um caso á parte...



Epá tas-me a discriminar   

Tornado um conselho agora a sério tem mais cuidado com o que afirmas pois existem N pessoas a ler o que estás a dizer  é so um conselho agora se o quiseres seguir ou não cabe só a ti


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 01:45)

altitude 128m
temperatura: 9.0ºc
precipitação: aguaceiros tive a fazer o calcula naquela cena e da cota 1200 mas nao esta a nevar como e obvio....

p.s afina temos flashes aki po norte segunado o IM

*TEMOS NEVE NA SERRA DA ESTRELA SEGUNDO A EP!*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 01:53)

spiritmind disse:


> Epá tas-me a discriminar
> 
> Tornado um conselho agora a sério tem mais cuidado com o que afirmas pois existem N pessoas a ler o que estás a dizer  é so um conselho agora se o quiseres seguir ou não cabe só a ti




A cota é a apenas a minha opiniao...  contudo respeito tel como me respeitem...e não e criar alarmismos nem nada desse aspecto.. so prevejo algo que podera acontecer.. mais nada...

Contudo a minha previsao nao e oficial e que podera falhar redondamente e que algo aconselhavel e oficial que visitem o www.meteo.pt

É por isto que existe o forum ou foruns que dao conselhos de algo que pode acontecer por mais extremista que for..

Por tanto na minha modesta opinao o pessoal podera ver flocos apartir de 500/600m no centro e norte interior se estiver acordado... aumento sempre essa cota durante o durante o dia...


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 01:57)

]ToRnAdO[;93707 disse:
			
		

> Basta fazeres a 2m do solo nivel mar segundo os modelos e diminuires 0.6Cº por cada 100m de altitude...
> 
> Por ex:
> 
> ...



*Tornado*, vamos a dados concretos.

Ao nível do mar não tens nenhuma estação com 8ºC.
Viana do Castelo é a estação mais fria (junto ao mar) e estava às 0h com *9,4ºC*.
Lisboa, à mesma hora estava com 14ºC.

E aos 850hPa tens a seguinte temperatura:







Portanto, valores entre os 2ºC e os 8ºC positivos.
Nas próximas horas a ISO 0º aos 850hPa nem chega a entrar no território português.

Assim sendo, e usando essa tua teoria, nunca terias neve a baixo dos 1500m. Onde vês os 500-600m?

A estação mais alta do país - Penhas Douradas, estava às 0h com 2,1ºC e chuva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 02:01)

AnDré disse:


> *Tornado*, vamos a dados concretos.
> 
> Ao nível do mar não tens nenhuma estação com 8ºC.
> Viana do Castelo é a estação mais fria (junto ao mar) e estava às 0h com *9,4ºC*.
> ...



foi so um exemplo os 8Cº... a nivel do mar...

tem calma que o ar frio nao entrou e se nao entrar deem porrada... calma e decontraçao...


----------



## Fil (31 Out 2008 às 02:02)

Boas, aqui tenho 5,7ºC, 80% e 1001 hPa, céu nublado com abertas e vento em calma. O dia foi muito ventoso, a rajada máxima na estação do IM foi de 72 km/h e em minha casa de 50 km/h (raramente passa desta marca). Quanto a precipitação, o dia rendeu apenas 3,2 mm. A mínima foi de 3,6ºC e a máxima de 11,6ºC.

A cota esta madrugada será mais baixa a noroeste e muito dificilmente baixará dos 800 m, a não ser com um forte aguaceiro que faça com que a temperatura e consequentemente a cota baixe repentinamente. 500/600 m é irrealista mas se vir um floco aqui nos meus 740 m o tornado tem um jantar por minha conta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 02:05)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui tenho 5,7ºC, 80% e 1001 hPa, céu nublado com abertas e vento em calma. O dia foi muito ventoso, a rajada máxima na estação do IM foi de 72 km/h e em minha casa de 50 km/h (raramente passa desta marca). Quanto a precipitação, o dia rendeu apenas 3,2 mm. A mínima foi de 3,6ºC e a máxima de 11,6ºC.
> 
> A cota esta madrugada será mais baixa a noroeste e muito dificilmente baixará dos 800 m, a não ser com um forte aguaceiro que faça com que a temperatura e consequentemente a cota baixe repentinamente. 500/600 m é irrealista mas se vir um floco aqui nos meus 740 m o tornado tem um jantar por minha conta




Nesta depressao... gertrudes como chamam... ainda vai ter jantares..

neste momento sem aguaceiros e 13.1Cº


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 02:10)

]ToRnAdO[;93726 disse:
			
		

> foi so um exemplo os 8Cº... a nivel do mar...
> 
> tem calma que o ar frio nao entrou e se nao entrar deem porrada... calma e decontraçao...



Está tudo calmo *Tornado*!

Só queriamos que explicasses o porquê da tua afirmação da cota de neve ser 500-600m.
É um palpite teu, ok.

Mas olha que é um palpite que não é sustentado (nem pouco mais ou menos), por nenhum modelo.


Por aqui 13,8ºC e 0,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 02:16)

AnDré disse:


> Está tudo calmo *Tornado*!
> 
> Só queriamos que explicasses o porquê da tua afirmação da cota de neve ser 500-600m.
> É um palpite teu, ok.
> ...



Hoje sera menos provavel e amanaha mais provalvel visto que o ar frio so esta entrar agora... so para regioes ditas normais desses acontecimentos...

te amanha... e nao me mintam nas cotas...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 07:34)

Bons Dias!

A Noite foi marcada por Aguaceiros Fraclos/Moderados, e a Temperatura mantave-se "estagnada" até cerca das 4:40, altura em que começou a chover com mais intensidade! Até ao Momento, tenho *7,4mm* de Precipitação!

Neste momento Chove Moderado, e tenho *10,3ºC*, Mínima do Dia!

Destaque para a Pressão, que está nos *996 hPa*





Humidade a 98%
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC


----------



## psm (31 Out 2008 às 07:49)

Bom dia, uma madrugada com chuva moderada, vento fraco de oeste, a temperatura deverá ser mais 1º do que o gil pôs, pressão atmosférica nos 996 hp.

Ps:1º dia de chuva a "sério" desde maio.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 07:53)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto (o céu está com tons de trovoada), e 10,4ºC.
Estou com a mínima do dia.

Estou com 5,0mm acumulados desde as 0h.

O vento está fraco de oeste.


----------



## storm (31 Out 2008 às 08:06)

Bom dia,

Noite de chuva, neste momento esta muito nublado, continua em regimes de aguaceiros fracos.

Temperatura actual: 12.3ºc


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 08:19)

Houveram algumas descargas eléctricas durante nas últimas horas, ao largo da costa!







Continuam os pingos por aqui.
O vento está a variar entre SO e Oeste, agora fraco.
5,1mm e 10,5ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Out 2008 às 08:23)

AnDré disse:


> Houveram algumas descargas eléctricas durante nas últimas horas, ao largo da costa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




confirmo! e vento praticamente Nulo! 
A pressão 997.6 
Bom dia a Todos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 08:52)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão 12.6ºC e está a chover moderadamente


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Foi uma noite de chuva moderada (nada fora do normal ). Registei durante a noite um acumulado de 3,5 mm.

Neste momento a minha estação prevê chuva (ou aguaceiros). Para hoje estão previstos (de acordo com a notícia que podem encontrar agora mesmo na página do sapo) aguaceiros por vezes fortes que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada. A minha estação está certa tem razão. 

Por agora sigo com:
996 hPa
77% HR
Vento: 0,0 km/h (desde ontem à noite que este valor não é ultrapassado )
T.: 15,4º



P.S.: Daniel_Vilao, assim que puder posto imagens da montagem da minha estação


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Out 2008 às 09:10)

Bons dias.
Por aqui, com os raios de sol a espreitar entre ceu carregado, apenas 9.2º e precipitações escassas.
Mas tudo à volta fervilha.E nós que tínhamos tirado o bilhete para assistir à "gertrudes" até domingo,soubemos agora pela "instalação sonora"(modelos) que afinal como o espectáculo não tem sido de encher o olho,a "organização" decidiu prolongar o evento até terça-feira como forma compensatória de eventuais desilusões até ao momento.
Habemos festa até terça.
Viva la vida...


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Out 2008 às 09:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias.
> Por aqui, com os raios de sol a espreitar entre ceu carregado, apenas 9.2º e precipitações escassas.
> Mas tudo à volta fervilha.E nós que tínhamos tirado o bilhete para assistir à "gertrudes" até domingo,soubemos agora pela "instalação sonora"(modelos) que afinal como o espectáculo não tem sido de encher o olho,a "organização" decidiu prolongar o evento até terça-feira como forma compensatória de eventuais desilusões até ao momento.
> Habemos festa até terça.
> Viva la vida...



E digo até mais! A artista (gertudes) não vai ser uma AMY WINEHOUSE mas sim um Lenny Kravitz na sua melhor forma!


----------



## storm (31 Out 2008 às 09:18)

Alerta trovoada, trovoada , dois grandes trovões


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2008 às 09:24)

Por aqui céu nublado e 5,2ºC.

Alguma precipitação durante a noite com um valor mínimo de 4,0ºC.


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 09:33)

storm disse:


> Alerta trovoada, trovoada , dois grandes trovões



Parece que a minha estação vai ser estreada pela segunda vez em grande 

Já agora... Alguém que me arranje um bilhete também para o espectáculo? 

15,1º (e a descer )
77% HR
996 hPa
0,0 km/h


----------



## mocha (31 Out 2008 às 09:36)

bom dia, votos de um excelente fim de semana a todos, de salientar a bela chuvada que caiu aqui por volta das 5 da manha, agora ceu muito nublado com algumas abertas sigo com 15ºC


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2008 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Por aqui já chove novamente!! Aliás, depois de uma noite com alguma chuva, esta volta a cair!!


----------



## storm (31 Out 2008 às 09:40)

logo agora que tenho de sair , esta praticamente noite, esta muito negro mesmo por cima da casa, vai estoirar?


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a Gertrudes tem sido muito fraquinha... por agora nem vento, nem frio, nem chuva! A pressão mandou um trambolhão gigantesco estando à pouco nos 993hPa. No entanto nada de relevante a assinalar.


----------



## Kraliv (31 Out 2008 às 09:52)

Boas,



Por cá choveu (3mm)de madrugada...tendo já durante a manhã caído mais um aguaceiro (1,5mm) por agora mantém-se um molha-parvos 

A Temperatura mínima foi de 9,4ºC


Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 10,1ºC
Humid. 94%
Pressão 994hPa
Vento 1,8km/h





Finalmente Sexta-Feira


----------



## HotSpot (31 Out 2008 às 10:09)

Pressão em 996,0 hpa.

14,2ºC a subir e 7,6mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 10:23)

Eis, que choveu ate as 5h

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *11,9ºC*
Hum: *93%*
Pressao: *1001hPa*

Durante a noite, a pressao desceu aos 997hPa

A minima desta noite, foi de *8.5ºC*


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 10:47)

Bem, por aqui começou a chover por volta das 10:20 e a temperatura estava nos 13.2ºC, pois passada cerca de meia-hora a temperatura esta nos 10.0ºC que grande descida...e não pára de descer a uma velocidade grande. Entretanto a chuva continua

ps-há pouco pareceu-me ouvir um trovão mas muito muito ao longe...nem sei se era, podia ter sido alguma carrinha a passar, mas como no bombarral trovejou já não digo nada.


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 10:51)

Vai nevando pela serra da estrela segundo as "Estradas de Portugal". Torre com -1ºC e neve. Piornos com 0ºC e chuva é um indicativo que poderá eventualmente também estar a nevar e 2ºC nas Penhas é também temperatura propícia! Boas notícias para os Serranos!


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 11:29)

Cai um aguaceiro neste momento com 14,0ºC, 66%HR, 997hpa raj máx: 20,5km/h NW


----------



## filipept (31 Out 2008 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

olhando para as imagens de satelite, aqui parece o centro da rotunda  , já brilha o sol.


----------



## filipept (31 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Estão 11.6ºC, 53% de HR e uma pressão de 992hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 11:40)

E neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro e o vento sopra moderado de Oeste, e estão 13.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 12:10)

E já acabou o aguaceiro.
T.Actual: 12.8ºC


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2008 às 12:16)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Anemómetro está na parte de fora da varanda (saído para fora, preso a um mastro), virado para um grande espaço aberto, onde quando faz vento costuma passar uma grande "corrente de ar". O pluviómetro está do lado de fora da varanda, apanha a chuva TODA sem problemas (pude observar isso mesmo esta tarde ).  O sensor está dentro de um bom RS, com 12 pratos, virado para Leste. Neste momento são as possibilidades que tenho. Mas já estive a comparar os meus dados com os de outras pessoas e parecem-me normais.
> 
> O sinal é bem forte, isto actualiza de 4 em 4 segundos.
> 
> Que dizes?


JUNTO A UM PRÉDIO FORMAM-SE VORTICES E a chuva pode ser medida erroneamente tal como a intensidade e direcção do vento ( o melhor era no telhado do predio) mas para ja nada mau eu tambem vivo num predio no 5º andar e por isso só tenho um termometro virado a NE e que nunca apanha radiação directa por isso é fiavel não valia a pena ter um anemometro....
boas


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 12:23)

Céu muito nublado mas observo nuvens bem negras quer a Norte que a Oeste! Manhã com balanço totalmente seco!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 12:31)

Bem, por aqui ora cai ora nao cai...

Espero que isto anime...


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Out 2008 às 12:35)

filipept disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> olhando para as imagens de satelite, aqui parece o centro da rotunda  , já brilha o sol.



Pois é ! Por aqui só vemos passar o tráfego (das nuvens e precipitações) em todos os lados,menos aqui no centro.
Mas como este centro não é estático,em breve podemos estar em periferias pluviosas.
Dizer onde vai chover daqui  a 12 horas é hoje muito difícil.
Talvez nos caia algo em cima.Talvez este, por ora ,abundante sol permaneça.
Mas ,mesmo que nada de relevante venha, eu gosto desta expectativa do "poder vir".


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 12:36)

por aqui o Sol brilha com uma boa aberta agora....mas para Oeste a coisa tá "preta"  Temperatura nos 13.8ºC, já recuperou do trambolhão durante a chuva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 12:42)

E neste momento o sol brilha com toda a força, graças a uma aberta bem grande.

T.Actual: 15.5ºC

E esta é a minha mensagem numero *700*


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 12:50)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,6ºC*
Hum: *81%*
Pressao: *999hPa*


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2008 às 13:13)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é ! Por aqui só vemos passar o tráfego (das nuvens e precipitações) em todos os lados,menos aqui no centro.
> Mas como este centro não é estático,em breve podemos estar em periferias pluviosas.
> Dizer onde vai chover daqui  a 12 horas é hoje muito difícil.
> Talvez nos caia algo em cima.Talvez este, por ora ,abundante sol permaneça.
> Mas ,mesmo que nada de relevante venha, eu gosto desta expectativa do "poder vir".




Pois é o tal efeito "rotunda" 

Por aqui não chove o céu vai alternando com nuvens, temperatura 13 cº vento 10 km/h N , pressão 995hpa  e a descer.

Será que com o deslocamento da depressão aquelas nuvens a oeste se vão deslocar mais para terra nomeadamente para o Norte e Centro?Parecem conter bastante instabilidade, aguaceiros e trovoadas....







Talvez amanhã a circulação seja mais favorável a aguaceiros aqui para o Norte assim como os próximos dias...


----------



## filipept (31 Out 2008 às 13:32)

Aqui a pressão continua a descer 990hpa, temp. 13ºC e 40%hr. O sol continua a brilhar.


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 13:42)

stormy disse:


> JUNTO A UM PRÉDIO FORMAM-SE VORTICES E a chuva pode ser medida erroneamente tal como a intensidade e direcção do vento ( o melhor era no telhado do predio) mas para ja nada mau eu tambem vivo num predio no 5º andar e por isso só tenho um termometro virado a NE e que nunca apanha radiação directa por isso é fiavel não valia a pena ter um anemometro....
> boas



Boas, stormy. O meu catavento e o meu pluviómetro estão saídos para fora da varanda (presos a um mastro, 2 metros para fora). 

Não digo nem vou dizer a ninguém deste fórum para confiar a 100% nos meus dados, pois estaria a enganar essas pessoas. Comparei os meus dados com os de várias pessoas, e parecem-me dentro dos valores normais e certos. 

Para mim o importante é que isto tudo funcione sem problemas. Neste momento são as possibilidades que tenho (colocar os instrumentos neste sítio). Assim que surgir melhor hipótese terei todo o prazer em montar tudo num sítio que me indique valores mais precisos.

Cumps
Frank_Tornado


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 13:47)

Não choveu mais desde manhã... mas o céu tem-se mantido Muito Nublado, e as Nuvens têm formas Muito Interessantes!

O Sol foi tapado por uma Camada de Núvens Altas... e a Temperatura começou a descer, após uma Máxima de *14,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho então *12,5ºC*

Humidade a 62%
Pressão nos 996 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 13:52)

Agora:

16,6º
994 hPa
1,0 km/h de N
HR 60%


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 13:54)

ora então tal como prometido cá vão as fotos de hoje da serra da estrela as primeiras fotos de neve desta temporada 







irreal 

























O dog todo doido 




















































Depois já coloco um vídeos 

Por aqui estão 7.0ºc com alguma chuva


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Espectacular 
Como estava de cotas ?


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 14:05)

Vince disse:


> Espectacular
> Como estava de cotas ?



Boas 1400m nevava acumulação só nos 1600m dai tirar uma foto a placa 
abraço


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 14:07)

Fotos muito boas, Spiritmind 

Estava fresquinho não estava?


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 14:12)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Fotos muito boas, Spiritmind
> 
> Estava fresquinho não estava?



Estava como eu gosto   o mínimo que tive foi -0.8ºc segundo o termómetro do carro


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 14:17)

As Fotos Estão Um Espectáculo!! Simplesmente Deliciosas...


A Temperatura começou a subir... pois o Sol voltou a brilhar, e já levo 13,8ºC!
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 996 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,3ºC


----------



## ppereira (31 Out 2008 às 14:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas 1400m nevava acumulação só nos 1600m dai tirar uma foto a placa
> abraço



epá tens aí fotos nos 1400 que já acumulava e bem.
a que horas lá foste???


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2008 às 14:32)

ppereira disse:


> epá tens aí fotos nos 1400 que já acumulava e bem.
> a que horas lá foste???



Foi das 11:30 até a 13h que andei por lá  

Aqui na covilhã

7.3ºc com aguaceiros fracos 
Humidade:  	 96% Diminuiu 1% desde a última hora.
Ponto de Orvalho: 	6.9°C Aumentou 0.2°C desde a última hora.
Barómetro: 	990.0 hPa


----------



## Jota 21 (31 Out 2008 às 14:37)

Belas fotos, bela nevada! O cão também condiz bem com o cenário...


----------



## Zoelae (31 Out 2008 às 14:43)

Desde que começou a chover e a intensidade da precipitação foi amumentando, a temperatura começou a descer em várias localidades do nordeste português, destaque-se:
13h UTC
Mogadouro (750m): 4,0ºC
Miranda do Douro (~700m): 5,4ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros (~600m): 5,7ºC
Trancoso (~850m): 4,2ºC

A neve não anda longe


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 14:45)

Belas fotos da Serra da Estrela

por aqui Céu muito Nublado, mas há pouco caíram umas pinguinhas. 14.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 14:52)

Aqui o céu está nublado, mas com boas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco, mas constante de Norte e estou com *15,0 ºC*.
Até agora, a máxima foi de *15,6 ºC* e a chuva parou depois das 11h.


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 15:01)

Zoelae disse:


> Desde que começou a chover e a intensidade da precipitação foi amumentando, a temperatura começou a descer em várias localidades do nordeste português, destaque-se:
> 13h UTC
> Mogadouro (750m): 4,0ºC
> Miranda do Douro (~700m): 5,4ºC
> ...



O Fil (740m) tem 6.1 °C na estação dele. Um aguaceiro mais forte talvez ainda trouxesse alguma surpresa.


----------



## CidadeNeve (31 Out 2008 às 15:06)

Por volta das 13h caía agua-neve/neve na Guarda, a 1000 metros de altitude. não consegui tirar fotos, nao tava com maquina. Pelo que perguntei na bomba de gasolina à saída, a temperatura desceu 2 graus em meia hora, levando à agua neve. Pela Covilhã vão estando 7 graus na cidade mas como constatou o spirit, nota-se no ar que corre que la em cima neva e com fartura. a tarde e a noite não aquecerão certamente, pelo que a neve deve continuar a cair. 

amanhã já devems ter fotos para se acrescentar à galeria. 

cumprimentos


----------



## *Dave* (31 Out 2008 às 15:16)

Por aqui vêm-se os primeiros raios de Sol...

Sigo com:
T: *13,0ºC*
HR: *70%*
P: *998,0mb/hPa*

Precipitação: *14,3mm*


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 15:21)

Boas

Até agora a máxima foi de apenas 16,1ºC...

Agora vou com 14,9ºC , 53%HR, 996hpa, 16,2km/h NW máx: 27,4km/h

Fotos lá de cima a seguir


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2008 às 15:28)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados!
Tá é muito frio, 11ºC


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2008 às 15:48)

Bos pessoal
Excelentes fotos

Por Abrantes dia de chuva
*10.4ºC*(está a 0.1ºC de bater a minima do dia)
8.4mm acumulados e a pressão a 995.5
A máxima foi de *14.5ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 15:52)

parabens spiritmind excelentes fotos por aqui um sol maravilhoso com 15ºc
amanha vou para os lados do marao mas pelos vistos acho k neve nem ve-la..


----------



## ppereira (31 Out 2008 às 15:53)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Por volta das 13h caía agua-neve/neve na Guarda, a 1000 metros de altitude. não consegui tirar fotos, nao tava com maquina. Pelo que perguntei na bomba de gasolina à saída, a temperatura desceu 2 graus em meia hora, levando à agua neve. Pela Covilhã vão estando 7 graus na cidade mas como constatou o spirit, nota-se no ar que corre que la em cima neva e com fartura. a tarde e a noite não aquecerão certamente, pelo que a neve deve continuar a cair.
> 
> amanhã já devems ter fotos para se acrescentar à galeria.
> 
> cumprimentos



eu também vi as temperaturas no IM e telefonei para os meus pais que estão lá, mas nada de especial
agora até estava a crer abrir.

vamos ver de noite, vou para lá daqui a duas horas


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 15:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> parabens spiritmind excelentes fotos por aqui um sol maravilhoso com 15ºc
> amanha vou para os lados do marao mas pelos vistos acho k neve nem ve-la..



Amanhã o IM prevê cota de 1100m, acho que vais ter sorte 

Esta tarde a cota já deve andar mais ou menos por aí aqui no Norte, só nos falta a precipitação.


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 16:08)

Neste momento:
Céu pouco nublado
15,8º
HR 62%
Pressão - 995 hPa
Vento nulo

P.S.: Alguém me explica porque é que, do nada, a minha estação meteorológica que tinha um registo acumulado total de 3,5 mm de chuva, acusou 6,5 mm (depois de actualizar os dados, em intervalos de 4 em 4 segundos) e nem sequer está a chover aqui?


----------



## *Dave* (31 Out 2008 às 16:20)

Boas

Por aqui o céu está nublado e ouço os sons dos relâmpagos que não andam longe 

Sigo com:
T:* 10,0ºC*
HR:* 78%*
P: *997,9mb/hPa*

Como não tenho bateria no portátil, vou ter de me desconectar e só lá para as 0:00 é que volto a entrar, pois não quero queimar a fonte de alimentação 

Até agora os extremos de hoje são:
Tmáx: *13,1ºC*
Tmín: *8,1ºC*


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 16:24)

Interessante actividade convectiva a norte


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2008 às 16:32)

Vince disse:


> Interessante actividade convectiva a norte



Vince vim agora do Porto e está um espectáculo lindo de se ver, o céu está carregado de nuvens com grande desenvolvimento Cu e Cb.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Dados actuais:
14,5ºC
56%HR
996hpa
16,9 km/h NW... máx.: 27,4km/h W


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Fresquinho, fresquinho.
Já estou com 12,9ºC.
A máxima foi de 14,8ºC. Nem chegou aos 15ºC.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é 5,3mm.
E deve mesmo ficar por aí. Não há precipitação à vista.


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 16:50)

Céu encoberto no local onde me encontro, quase limpo a Oeste e negríssimo a Este. A temperatura essa nota-se que desceu!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 16:53)

Bastantes Cumulus a Oeste, taparam o Sol por completo!

A Temperatura começou então a descer! Neste momento tenho *11,8ºC*

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 997 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h, de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


Julgo que, a Mínima até então de 10,3ºC, será largamente Batida, antes das 23:59


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Out 2008 às 16:53)

jpmartins disse:


> Vince vim agora do Porto e está um espectáculo lindo de se ver, o céu está carregado de nuvens com grande desenvolvimento Cu e Cb.



Pois está.Estou a tentar colocar fotos dos cbs mas infelizmente não consigo.
mas a leste do Grande Porto o céu está um estrondo.
Lindo...lindo de morrer...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 16:56)

Tá fresquinho tá 12.3ºC  a chuva até agora rendeu 6.3 mm.


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 16:59)

nimboestrato disse:


> mas a leste do Grande Porto o céu está um estrondo.
> Lindo...lindo de morrer...



É fácil de imaginar que sim, céu limpo na vossa zona, inexistência de nuvens baixas a atrapalhar, distância q.b., luz e cor perfeita com o sol quase a pôr-se, ou seja, condições ideais para o espectáculo


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 17:02)

Sim, grande aparato... as nuvens estao um espectaculo

Temp: *12,1ºC*
Hum: *73%*
Pressao: *999hPa*


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2008 às 17:07)

Vince disse:


> É fácil de imaginar que sim, céu limpo na vossa zona, inexistência de nuvens baixas a atrapalhar, distância q.b., luz e cor perfeita com o sol quase a pôr-se, ou seja, condições ideais para o espectáculo



Sim de facto está espectacular o céu com grandes desenvolvimentos a leste do Porto, 

aqui ficam duas fotos acabadas de tirar ( um bocado á pressa e com o enquadramento possivel) apenas para ilustrar o que se pode ver:












Isto tirado num campo aberto tipo alentejano era um espectáculo!


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 17:09)

Snifa disse:


> Sim de mfacto está espectacular o céu com grandes desenvolvimentos a leste do Porto,
> 
> aqui ficam duas fotos acabadas de tirar ( um bocado á pressa e com o enquadramento possivel) apenas para ilustrar o que se pode ver:
> 
> ...



LINDAS


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 17:15)

Muito boas fotos Snifa 

Parecem daquelas fotos tiradas nos states.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Out 2008 às 17:17)

Snifa disse:


> Sim de facto está espectacular o céu com grandes desenvolvimentos a leste do Porto.



oh Snifa! Bravo.Tiraste-me as fotos da boca.As que não consegui postar eram muito  idênticas.E o espectáculo continua.Agora com o quase por-do-sol, as tonalidades vão variando e multiplicando-se.
Cada minuto o céu enche-se de novas cores, novas texturas. Lindo.Lindo Lindo........


----------



## DRC (31 Out 2008 às 17:18)

Acabou mesmo agora de cair
um Aguaceiro fraco, mas que
fez um bonito arco-iris, assim que puder
ponho a foto.

Resumindo:  e 

Amanhã vou pa Guarda.
Espero ver alguma animação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 17:24)

ui fui agora la fora ver as tais nuvens excelente  estao pros lados de amarante penafiel..

ceu praticamente limpo temperatura a descer a bom ritmo 11.4 ºc


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 17:28)

Fotos Espetaculares Snifa!! Parabéns

por aqui céu com boas abertas e com 12.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 17:30)

Deste lado, nao vejo nada de mais... mas quando tive perto da Camara quem olhasse para esses lado  ficava 

Temp: *11.4ºC*
Hum: *75%*
Pressao: *999hpa*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 17:43)

O Sol já se Pôs... e está mais frio do que em Muitos Dias de Inverno!

A Temperatura está nos *10,9ºC*, Neste momento!

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 997 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


Excelentes Fotos Snifa!!


----------



## Filipe (31 Out 2008 às 17:49)

Boa Noite! 

Neste momento a temperatura está pelos 4,1ºC ...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 18:33)

A Temperatura continua a descer... pelo que estou com *10,1ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 997 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 18:37)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *15,6 ºC*. 
A tarde foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 18:40)

Agora o céu está a limpar progressivamente e o vento a acalmar.
Já é noite e estou com *11,0 ºC*. Provavelmente, a mínima será inferior a *7 ºC*.

O METEOBLUE arrisca uma mínima de *5 ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2008 às 18:42)

tenho estado a observar um ponto brilhante a SW.. penso que seja Vénus e vi 2 clarões de relãmpagos..

agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

10.5ºC


----------



## Filipe (31 Out 2008 às 18:45)

Temperatura 3,2ºC e céu com muitas nuvens, pelo menos não vejo estrelas...


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 18:47)

Filipe disse:


> Temperatura 3,2ºC e céu com muitas nuvens, pelo menos não vejo estrelas...



Se houver precipitação estás numa boa situação para ver pelo menos uns flocos


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Out 2008 às 18:48)

boas

acabei de ver um clarão em frente ao Cabo da Roca 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Out 2008 às 18:49)

boas

outra brutallllll

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2008 às 18:50)

> boas
> 
> acabei de ver um clarão em frente ao Cabo da Roca
> 
> abraços



por aqui também tenho estado atento aos clarões..as trovoadas lá tão longe e eu vejo daqui os clarões..

eu devia era morar num 2º ou 3º andar...lol


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 18:55)

Já Ultrapassei a Barreira Psicológica dos 10ºC, bem como a Temperatura Mínima!

Neste Momento tenho *9,7ºC*

Pressão 998 hPa


----------



## Filipe (31 Out 2008 às 18:56)

João Dias disse:


> Se houver precipitação estás numa boa situação para ver pelo menos uns flocos




Isso era bom... porque no Inverno passado só vi mesmo uns flocos, comparado com anos anteriores em que nevava razoavelmente...


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 19:00)

Finalmente consegui arranjar um sítio decente para o sensor de temperatura sem estar na varanda virada a sul, neste momento já marca 7.6ºC


----------



## iceworld (31 Out 2008 às 19:13)

Vim agora da rua e o carro já marcava 9º.
O céu hoje apresentou um espectáculo de nuvens com formas e cores lindas 
Quando anoiteceu estava carregado o céu pelo que espero por uns aguaceiros.
Água neve na Guarda, hoje claro... porque ontem tive lá eu   e nada, claro!!!
Vamos limpando os olhos graças ás fotos tiradas pelo spiritmind 
Espero que amanhã outros possam também ter fotos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Boas

Por aqui só choveu durante a madrugada e manhã, a partir dai népia tudo ao lado, neste momento estão 10.6ºC  e o céu está pouco nublado


----------



## Perfect Storm (31 Out 2008 às 19:44)

Boa noite!!
Hoje por aqui o dia alternou com diferentes estados de tempo (Chuva moderada, aguaceiros moderados a fortes e algum vento), deu para tirar a barriga de misérias 
Neste momento o céu encontra-se quase limpo e a temperatura a descer rapidamente.

Temp: 10ºC
Hr:71%
Pressão: 996hpa(a subir)







[/URL][/IMG]

Penso que por hoje a chuva não vai voltar


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 19:49)

5.6ºC e céu aparentemente limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 19:51)

O *vitamos* comunicou-me às 19:21h que já tinha batido a mínima e estava com *11,4 ºC*.
Diz ele que a pressão já tinha descido aos *994 hPa* e que a máxima foi de *15,7 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 19:55)

Por cá, a temperatura está estagnada e estou com *10,5 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está calmo, espero uma noite fria 40 km a Leste do mar.


----------



## storm (31 Out 2008 às 20:06)

Estão 11ºC, céu pouco nublado (isto hoje a mínima vai ficar fresco)


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2008 às 20:08)

Por aqui 9.8ºC
Pressão:994.8hPa
Precipação desde as 00h: 5.6mm
Tmax.15.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 20:08)

De acordo com as actualizações do freemeteo, o mau tempo previsto para terça foi-se todo embora e foi substituído por chuva fraca na quinta...

Aqui tenho:
12,4º
997 hPa
Vento nulo
70% HR

Acumulado desde as 00h - 9,5 mm


----------



## Filipe (31 Out 2008 às 20:12)

A temperatura mantem-se pelos 3,1ºC-3,3ºC mas com mto nevoeiro...


----------



## amarusp (31 Out 2008 às 20:14)

Boa noite.
A temperatura actual é de: 4,6 graus
Humidade : 96%
A precipitação até agora foi de 14,22 mm

bom fim de semana!!


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2008 às 20:26)

Boas

Estou de volta a Oeiras

Esta mais fresco aqui do que eu pensava, a estação do fsl marca 11.3ºC neste momento bem fresco para a altura em que estamos....


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 20:27)

As Mínimas vão sendo Batidas Consecutivamente... Já Levo *8,7ºC*


Humidade nos 92%
Pressão nos 999 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h (Facilita a descida)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2008 às 20:32)

Boas pessoal

Muito  hoje com a temperatura minima a ser consequentemente batida, neste momento vai com *9.2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco

A minima esta noite vai ser 

Hasta


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 20:37)

Pessoal, alguém que faça um run das imagens de satélite do site do IM, e me confirme o seguinte: tendo em conta o que vão observar nesse run, a depressão está a entrar em fase de cavamento e a "vir na nossa direcção" outra vez, de Norte para Sul? 

12,2º e a descer
pressão - subiu para 998 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 20:38)

Não sei o que se passa, mas a temperatura não desce dos *10,4 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2008 às 20:41)

Boa noite e Spiritmind as tuas fotos até me emocionaram que pena só ser ai 
Por aqui a temperatura maxima foi de 13 graus neste momento estão 6.5


----------



## trepkos (31 Out 2008 às 20:46)

Por aqui está frio, tiveram 14 graus de tarde, céu muito nublado mas chuva nem vê-la, nem relâmpagos.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2008 às 20:48)

céu limpo e vento nulo

8.0ºC  


já agora..hoje por volta das 12h30 tive 9.0ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 20:50)

lol nem 9 horas sao e ja tenho 6 graus ceu pouco nublado...
amanha vou para os lados do marao, fica desde ja prometido que se houver neve havera fotos DDDDDDDD


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 20:54)

OFF  TOPIC :


Aviso de Sismo no Continente 31-10-2008 19:39
2008-10-31 19:39:23 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 31-10-2008 pelas 19:39 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Norte de Trancoso.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

e esta hein


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 20:55)

Sou quase o único daqui que regista neste momento temperatura acima dos 11º  

Terá alguma coisa a ver com a altitude (baixa) a que me encontro? É que pela lógica, quanto mais alto, mais frio...


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 21:03)

Estou com *9,9ºC*!!!

Já não tinha uma temperatura a baixo dos 10ºC aqui na Arroja desde o dia 1 de Maio!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 21:06)

A Temperatura Não Para de Descer! Estou com *7,9ºC*!


Facto Curioso, Nas Previsões para Amanhã:

Antes, o MeteoBlue Previa 4ºC para aqui... e, agora, com a actualização, passou a prever 6ºC
Antes, o Freemeteo Previa 8,2ºC para aqui... e, agora, com a actualização, passou a prever 6,6ºC


Em Qual Acreditar? Eis a Questão...


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2008 às 21:08)

> Em Qual Acreditar? Eis a Questão...



eu acredito mais no freemeteo 

bem pelo vistos hoje há muita festa no mar..

as células chegam a terra esfumam-se logo..


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 21:25)

A temperatura aqui desce 0,1º por cada meia hora que passa

Neste momento:
11,6º
75% HR
998 hPa
0,0 km/h

(Não compreendo porque é que tenho uma temperatura tão alta...)


----------



## joaoj (31 Out 2008 às 21:34)

Boa Noite a todos
Este é o meu primeiro post nesta secçao...

Neste momento na minha localidade Soito (Sabugal) a minha velhinha estaçao LA CROSSE WS-1600 marca:


4.9 Cº
83% HR
999 hPa
0,0 km/h
Cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 21:37)

joaoj disse:


> Boa Noite a todos
> Este é o meu primeiro post nesta secçao...
> 
> Neste momento na minha localidade Soito (Sabugal) a minha velhinha estaçao LA CROSSE WS-1600 marca:
> ...



Olá joaoj. A tua estação é igualzinha à minha  (só que a minha é nova).


----------



## joaoj (31 Out 2008 às 21:40)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Olá joaoj. A tua estação é igualzinha à minha  (só que a minha é nova).



Pois, so que a tua se calhar comunica com o PC, a minha não. Mas ja mandei vir uma WMR100 para colocar online...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Estou com uns míseros *10,3 ºC*.
Deve haver nebulosidade a condicionar a descida.


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 21:41)

joaoj disse:


> Pois, so que a tua se calhar comunica com o PC, a minha não. Mas ja mandei vir uma WMR100 para colocar online...



A minha não comunica com o PC, mas eu estou satisfeito com ela. Tenho-a mesmo à minha frente, cada vez que quero é só olhar para o visor e colocar os dados aqui.


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 21:45)

há pouco vi um clarão para os lados da serra de Montejunto (Oeste). Vou com 9.8ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Out 2008 às 21:46)

Para todos os curiosos da zona daqui do Porto e arrabaldes, hoje pelos vistos caiu uma granizada bem forte por volta das 6 e tal 7 horas da tarde em Vila Real que causou bastantes despistes na estrada!Os meus pais acabaram agora de sair daqui para irem la para cima e daqui a pouco já devo ter notícias das temperaturas pelo Alto de Espinho, and so on!Precipitação parece que não há, mas caso amanha o céu ofereça alguma coisa ponho-me logo a caminho também!eheh!Pelo Porto, neste momento tenho 9,0ºC e céu praticamente limpo!


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *7,8ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressão: *998hPa*


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2008 às 21:52)

Boas,

Sigo meste momento com 12,2ºC!

O dia esteve chuvoso de manhã, mas depois abriu e até apareceu o sol!!
A Serra de Monchique esteve coberta por umas nuvens porreiras durante a manhã, estava mesmo a pedir um pouco mais de frio para cairem uns flocos...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 21:53)

é de destacar a descida brusca de temp... e o posicionamento da depressao...

Por aqui 11.5 e ar gelido...

Vamos ter surpresas... penso eu


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 22:05)

Confirmo um frio algo severo, pois a minha estaçao tem indicativo da temp abaixar e estao 10.8Cº ... e indica chuva forte com trovoada... 

Atentos malta sul e centro..


----------



## meteo (31 Out 2008 às 22:06)

estava eu a chegar a Oeiras e pareceu-me ver um trovão  mas não tenho a certeza..se calhar a vontade é tanta que já vejo trovões ..


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2008 às 22:07)

> e o posicionamento da depressao...




quer dizer que vamos ter mais aguaceiros e trovoadas ??


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 22:08)

meteo disse:


> estava eu a chegar a Oeiras e pareceu-me ver um trovão  mas não tenho a certeza..se calhar a vontade é tanta que já vejo trovões ..



não, não andas a alucinar....eu confirmei no post anterior que fiz, que também tinha visto um clarão "elas" andem aí


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Out 2008 às 22:11)

moderadoooooooooores !!!!! Já se podia fechar o tópico, não? Isto mais parece o seguimento de outubro !!!


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2008 às 22:12)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado
11,8ºC
96%HR

min 11,7ºC
max 16ºC
rajada máxima 48,6km/h
27,4mm

De destacar o intenso vento e chuva moderada durante toda a tarde, um pouco por toda a ilha da Madeira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 22:13)

MeteoPtg disse:


> moderadoooooooooores !!!!! Já se podia fechar o tópico, não? Isto mais parece o seguimento de outubro !!!



Fechar?? na andas a ver a imagem de satelite...???

Como se pode fechar algo que so agora vai começar a dar??


----------



## HotSpot (31 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Tornado: eu na imagem de satelite não vejo uma nuvem sobre o continente.

Toma um bocado de calmex, só faz é bem.


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 22:19)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui ceu nublado
> 11,8ºC
> 96%HR
> ...



Tens um erro. Correcção:
rajada máxima 48,6 km/h

Presumo que seja assim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 22:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Tornado: eu na imagem de satelite não vejo uma nuvem sobre o continente.
> 
> Toma um bocado de calmex, só faz é bem.



Controla o satelite... e ve bem aquela coisa convectiva a vir para sul e algo no centro...

http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp

Ve bem isso Hot..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Estou com *9,9 ºC* e céu limpo, com vento fraco.
A temperatura só começa a descer bem lá para meio da noite.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2008 às 22:23)




----------



## Rog (31 Out 2008 às 22:24)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Tens um erro. Correcção:
> rajada máxima 48,6 km/h
> 
> Presumo que seja assim



Tens razão distracção da minha parte..

Umas fotos do mau tempo que se fez sentir aqui esta tarde:


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Out 2008 às 22:31)

E a depressão só esta a seguir aquilo que foi previsto pelos cartas! Nas proximas horas serão semelhantes ao dia de hoje! Chuva ou aguaceiros e trovoada Localizadas! Frio esse será generalizado para todo o Pais!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Neste momento 11,8ºC!!
Está a descer mais rápido que nas outras noites...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 22:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Neste momento 11,8ºC!!
> Está a descer mais rápido que nas outras noites...




pois esta i muito... 10.7 aqui...


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Out 2008 às 22:42)

Esteve mau ai pela Madeira! Boas fotos Rog!


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 22:43)

Rog disse:


> Tens razão distracção da minha parte..
> 
> Umas fotos do mau tempo que se fez sentir aqui esta tarde:



Boa reportagem 

Por aqui 9.7 °C, depois de alguma estabilização, desceu mais um pouco.


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 22:50)

11,1º
77% HR
999 HR
0,0 km/n

 Só números iguais... Olhem-me só estes dados... 

Hoje fico por aqui. Desejo boa sorte a todos para esta noite e madrugada... Eu cá fico à espera de acção.

Cumps
Frank_Tornado


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2008 às 22:55)

muito muitoaqui em arruda a temp segundo o carro é de 7Cº
a chuva virá com mais intensidade 3ª mas neste FDS vão o correr aguaceiros por vezes moderados e neve certamente acima dos 900/1000m no norte e centro.
em lisboa  estes estao a ser dias tipicos de janeiro as maximas nem vao aos 15Cº e as minimas andam nos 9Cº a previsão é de subida algo acentuada da temp já na segunda metade da prox semana.
boas 
viva á neve


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Por aqui:

9,9ºC
82%HR
999hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 23:00)

Em plena V.R.S.A

9.8ºC segundo a actualizaçao da minha estao... estou a registar uma queda significativa...

E ela diz que vai descer mais e continua a dar chuva forte com trovoada...

Isto promete... 'segundo a minha estaçao'...


----------



## Perfect Storm (31 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Rog disse:


> Tens razão distracção da minha parte..
> 
> Umas fotos do mau tempo que se fez sentir aqui esta tarde:



Boas fotos para mais tarde recordar! 
Bom trabalho Rog


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2008 às 23:03)

]ToRnAdO[;93981 disse:
			
		

> Em plena V.R.S.A
> 
> 9.8ºC segundo a actualizaçao da minha estao... estou a registar uma queda significativa...
> 
> ...



Consegues ver isso tudo na tua estação? impressionante.. "chuva forte e trovoada.."

qual a mínima que esperas para esta noite?


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2008 às 23:08)

A temperatura vai descendo, mesmo que lentamente. 
sigo com 11,5ºC
As trovoadas também passam por aqui bem perto:








com um pouco de sorte ainda vejo alguma esta noite.. vamos lá ver...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2008 às 23:08)

Rog disse:


> Consegues ver isso tudo na tua estação? impressionante.. "chuva forte e trovoada.."
> 
> qual a mínima que esperas para esta noite?



Eu espera 9C as 06z da manha na hora de transiçao... a minha estaçao esta com a nuvem de chuva forte e trovoada.. aquela imagem...

Estou surpreendido... mas continuo na espectativa... mas nao te esqueça que a estaçao da esses simbolos conforme a pressao... mas com esta queda ja estou com esperanças... e vendo o satelite ainda melhor... vamos ver sem alarmismos e hopecastings e ver aquilo que acontece...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 23:25)

Estou com *9,8 ºC* e céu limpo.
A temperatura está com grandes dificuldades em descer.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 23:29)

10,2ºc com aguaceiros perto da costa a temperatura não desce mais que isto!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Out 2008 às 23:34)

4ºc ceu limpo so peço precipitaçao para esta noite e amãnha..


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2008 às 23:34)

A estação de Santana (localizada junto do farol de São Jorge) voltou hoje novamente a nao registar os dados de precipitação correctamente. Eu tive um total de 27,7mm com períodos de chuva moderada, muito parecido ao que ocorreu no local onde se encontra a estação, mas esta apresenta dados máximos de 0,2mm horários..
Passei perto do local onde está instalada a estação, nao é possível chegar perto por se encontrar em terreno vedado...


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Out 2008 às 23:45)

Rog disse:


> A estação de Santana (localizada junto do farol de São Jorge) voltou hoje novamente a nao registar os dados de precipitação correctamente. Eu tive um total de 27,7mm com períodos de chuva moderada, muito parecido ao que ocorreu no local onde se encontra a estação, mas esta apresenta dados máximos de 0,2mm horários..
> Passei perto do local onde está instalada a estação, nao é possível chegar perto por se encontrar em terreno vedado...



Se calhar tem alguma árvore a tapar o pluviómetro!


----------



## Perfect Storm (31 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Neste momento registo:
Temp: 7,8
Hr: 95%
Pressão 998 hpa.
De resto muito calmo


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Out 2008 às 23:53)

boas

a norte de Lisboa já deu duas descargas ainda agora 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 23:54)

Começou a Chover, e a Trovejar aqui!

Temperatura nos 9,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (31 Out 2008 às 23:56)

Por aqui o céu está a ter algumas abertas...

Agora:
T:* 5,5ºC* 
H:* 88%*
P: *1002,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Filipe (31 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Boa Noite! 
a temperatura por aqui está entre os 2,0ºC e os 2,4ºC... sem nuvens...


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Começou a Chover, e a Trovejar aqui!
> 
> Temperatura nos 9,7ºC



Está a ficar interessante por aí. Vários núcleos a avançar de Oeste para Leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, neste momento céu limpo.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

Trovoada ao longe


----------



## meteo (1 Nov 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Grande flash agora


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Nov 2008 às 00:10)

Gilmet disse:


> Começou a Chover, e a Trovejar aqui!
> 
> Temperatura nos 9,7ºC




Isso é que é sorte!!
Por aqui... o tédio do costume!!!!
Uma desgraça


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 00:10)

Um grande Clarão iluminou tudo, e, logo de seguida, um Forte Trovão acordou muita gente!

A Temperatura desceu aos *8,7ºC*, mas agora está nos 9,2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

Alem dos trovoes o granizo vai acordar muita gente e o vento acompahado...


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 00:14)

já vi pelo menos uns três relâmpagos para os lados de Lisboa Novembro entra em "grande"

e vou com 8.7ºC, desceu bem agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 00:14)

Aqui não se ouve nem se vê nada. No entanto, a chuva aproxima-se.
A temperatura já subiu aos *9,9 ºC* e a chuva está eminente.


----------



## Filipe (1 Nov 2008 às 00:17)

Pois por aqui pela Beira Interior, concelho de Almeida a temperatura já vai nos 1.4ºC... lol


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

Já viram o desenvolvimento das células a oeste
Impressionante
Aí para os lados de Lisboa a coisa promete durante esta madrugada!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Nov 2008 às 00:21)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Já viram o desenvolvimento das células a oeste
> Impressionante
> Aí para os lados de Lisboa a coisa promete durante esta madrugada!



Penso que passara abaixo de Lisboa...

Mas nao se esquecam da vossa cota ... para nos é importante o tipo de precipitacao a cada cota...


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 00:28)

Acho que a chuva está mesmo sobre o Mário Barros.
Ainda não vi nenhum relâmpago.

Aqui céu encoberto a oeste, e pouco nublado a este.
Como sempre estou no meio.

9,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 00:29)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer bem 5.2ºc

Até amanhã  bom FS


----------



## meteo (1 Nov 2008 às 00:30)

mas porque é que em Oeiras sempre que se ve trovoada é ao longe( em Sintra quase sempre) e aqui nada,niente ?


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que a chuva está mesmo sobre o Mário Barros.
> Ainda não vi nenhum relâmpago.
> 
> Aqui céu encoberto a oeste, e pouco nublado a este.
> ...



Tambem tenho essa sensação de que uma especie de meteoescudo paira sobre esta zona!


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2008 às 00:34)

Por aqui tenho céu nublado e a temperatura, nas últimas 2 horas, estabilizada em 5ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 00:37)

Céu limpo e 3.2ºC 

O GFS prevê precipitação ligeira para esta madrugada aqui no Norte, não me admirava se a cota descesse mais do que os 1000m previstos pelo IM...


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 00:38)




----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 00:39)

Céu lmpo e vento fraco

Temp: *6,9ºC*
Hum: *86%*
Pressao: *1000hPa*


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2008 às 00:39)

Troveja e vêem-se relâmpagos por aqui.


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

Vince disse:


>



Rés vés Campo de ourique|


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

Fantkboy disse:


> Tambem tenho essa sensação de que uma especie de meteoescudo paira sobre esta zona!



A nuvem que está a atravessar a zona oeste de Lisboa:






O Gilmet está na direcção daquela casa.
O Mário Barros na direcção do poste.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 00:43)

AnDré disse:


> O Gilmet está na direcção daquela casa.



Há uns Minutos... Caiu uma Chuvada... Muito Forte Mesmo! Mas agora já parou...

Esta, Fez com que a Temperatura subisse para os 10,4ºC


----------



## Rog (1 Nov 2008 às 00:50)

Neste momento acabou de passar pela Madeira uma forte trovoada, por aqui caiu igualmente granizo junto com chuva. 
Um total acumulado em poucos minutos de 2,3mm, nada de especial ainda assim. A temperatura em poucos minutos caiu dos 11,1ºC para os 9,9ºC... sendo assim chego aos dois dígitos muito antes do que esperava... (normalmente so em Dezembro ou Janeiro).





9,9ºC
wind chill 8,5ºC
94%HR
1006hpa
rajada máxima: 39km/h


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Nov 2008 às 00:51)

Que sorte a vossa...
Mas isto é mesmo assim.
há 12 horas atrás, vasta área se encontrava nessa possibilidade.
Disfrutem:
-vocês foram hoje os eleitos.


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2008 às 00:56)

Por aqui caiu uma chuvada valente e agora a temperatura não para de subir


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

ja se sente umas pingas
vem chuva a sul!  Ja mostro a foto


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Nov 2008 às 01:12)

Aqui nem parece que vivo no mesmo País!
Tudo vindo de Oeste entra em dissipação Não compreendo
Divirtam-se

Neste momento com céu limpo,
Temp: 7ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 999 hpa.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

Tudo a norte daqui


----------



## meteo (1 Nov 2008 às 01:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que sorte a vossa...
> Mas isto é mesmo assim.
> há 12 horas atrás, vasta área se encontrava nessa possibilidade.
> Disfrutem:
> -vocês foram hoje os eleitos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Nov 2008 às 01:19)

"o ki kara*** "xD

e pronto ceu nublado e temperatura sobe assim nao!!!! 

estava com uns magnificos 3.5ºc agora 5.3ºc


----------



## meteo (1 Nov 2008 às 01:19)

Vince disse:


> Tudo a norte daqui



pois,é o que eu digo..parece que somos uma rotunda..se for preciso a proxima vaga de relampagos será a sul,e nós lá vamos vendo os relampagos ao longe


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 01:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "o ki kara*** "xD
> 
> e pronto *ceu nublado* e temperatura sobe assim nao!!!!
> 
> estava com uns magnificos 3.5ºc agora 5.3ºc



Eu aqui tambem noto uma entrada de nuvens, que estao a deixar o ceu nublado

Temp: *6,7ºC*
Hum: *87%*


----------



## Ledo (1 Nov 2008 às 01:23)

Tou a ver qe vai haver noitada hoje!

Neste momento tenho 9,4º, mas é uma temperatura alta em relação ao verdadeiro valor, devido ao sensor estar na varanda entre 2 vasos.

Segundo a metar do aeroporto Pedras Rubras 01:00, marca 5ºC e é o valor que deve estar aqui por estas bandas também.

Pode ser que também sobre alguma coisa cá para cima!


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 01:25)

Fantkboy disse:


> ja se sente umas pingas
> vem chuva a sul!  Ja mostro a foto



Foram mesmo só pingas.
Molhou a estrada, mas nem 0,2mm foram.

Jeitosa é a nuvem que nos está a roçar a norte.
Mas essa nem pingos deve deixar.

Sigo com 10,0ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 01:31)

AnDré disse:


> Foram mesmo só pingas.
> Molhou a estrada, mas nem 0,2mm foram.
> 
> Jeitosa é a nuvem que nos está a roçar a norte.
> ...















Imagens a sul!


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2008 às 01:34)

a nuvem que falam é a que esta a descarregar, e bem,agora aqui ou há mais espalhadas? Lol


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 01:37)

PedroAfonso disse:


> a nuvem que falam é a que esta a descarregar, e bem,agora aqui ou há mais espalhadas? Lol



Vejo perfeitamente daqui que esta a descarregar bem em almada! Nem se vê as luzes!


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2008 às 01:41)

Que belas fotos Fantkboy, grande vista 

Por aqui céu muito nublado e temperatura de 4,4ºC estabilizados há quase 5 horas...  Vento em calma, humidade nos 890% e pressão de 1003 hPa. 

A mínima de hoje foi de 3,9ºC e a máxima completamente imprópia de outubro, 6,4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

entao é essa lol. Agora voltou o céu limpo, no campo de visao da janela do meu quarto... 11.3C 96% 1003hPa. A temp subiu lol


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2008 às 03:15)

boas

ainda continua a dar grandes clarões em frente ao cabos tanto o do Espichel como o da Roca 

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

Acordei, abri a persiana e  lá fora um belo nevoeiro.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *5,0ºC* 
HR: *95%*
P: *1007,4mb/hPa*

Base das Nuvens: aprox. *103m*


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia 

Aqui a noite foi fria, registei a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho a minha estação (há dois dias ) que foi de 8,8º 

Acordei com céu muito nublado por nuvens muito altas, e sigo com:
13,4º (e a descer )
1003 hPa
79% HR
0,0 km/h

A minha estação prevê sol e céu limpo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.1ºC e o céu está com nuvens altas


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

noite fria em arruda e chuva ou trovoada nao a vi pois estava bem anestesiado
bom dia a todos e esperemos por mais ( até 4ª).
depois o ECM está bastante determinado em mandar tempo ameno e uma bela depressao lá pró final da previsao ( isto já vai em varias runs)


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 5,6ºC por agora.

A mínima ficou em 3,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 10:48)

Ora Bons Dias!

A Noite foi marcada Por Aguaceiros fracos, e por Céu Muito Nublado... não deixando a Temperatura descer mais do que os *7,1ºC* que tive, de Mínima...

Neste momento, o nosso amigo *PSM*, relata um Aguaceiro, pela Assafora!!
A Norte de onde me encontro, é possível vislumbrar o enorme Cumulus Congestus, mas já em fase de dissipação...

Neste momento já levo 13,9ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão nos 1004 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

Para já esta foi a noite mais fresca que a "Gertrudes" trouxe até aqui: 7,5ºC
O dia segue com o céu pouco nublado e com 14,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 11:36)

Cai agora um Aguaceiro Fraco, por aqui!

A Temperatura está a dar um grande trambolhão, pelo que levo *13,2ºC*, neste momento!

Humidade a 64%
Presão a 1004 hPa
Vento a 20,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2008 às 11:38)

mais um centro depressionario a formar-se na galiza!!!!
isto esta-se a compor
ja viram a massa nublosa compacta em frança???excelente....
até 4ª vai ser giro
boas a todos


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2008 às 11:54)

Bons dias!

Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,8ºC*

Agora o dia está até morno o sol brilha e algo forte já que o vento é muito fraco hoje! sigo com 17,7ºC, 48%HR,1005hpa,7,2km/h S...raj máx:13,0km/h NNW


----------



## Acardoso (1 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

bom dia pessoal...
esta nite registei uma temp. min. de 7.1º.
nesta altura estou com...1003.1hpa; uma temp. de 14.9; humid. 71%.
o ceu esta muito nublado/escuro o vento sopra fraco!!
bom feriado e ate logo


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

Últimos dados mais frescos 

16,7ºC
47%HR
1005hpa
8,6km/h NW
E céu a aumentar de nebulosidade


----------



## F_R (1 Nov 2008 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Depois de uma noite fria e com bastante nevoeiro em que a temperatura minima foi de *3.8ºC*

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e 12.8ºC


----------



## iceworld (1 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

Boas!! 
Céu muito nublado com  fraca e com 12º de temperatura.
Tomara muitos dias de Inverno assim!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

Por cá, Céu Muito Nublado, e 14,1ºC neste momento, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *15,7ºC*

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1003 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC


Por Coimbra, o Vitamos Relata, com sérias dúvidas uma Mínima de 0ºC (), mas foi um erro da estação, pela certa, pelo que hoje ele não terá uma mínima registada, embora se saiba que andou pelos 6ºC-7ºC

Há pouco, por lá, estavam 14,6ºC de Temperarura e 1002 hPa de Pressão...

Céu Muito Nublado...


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 13:16)

Vai chovendo a zona da Peneda-Gerês:












Às 12h, Lamas de Mouro estava com 2,4ºC e 0,9mm de precipitação.
A neve deve andar por perto daquela zona!


----------



## iceworld (1 Nov 2008 às 13:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Por cá, Céu Muito Nublado, e 14,1ºC neste momento, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *15,7ºC*
> 
> Humidade a 58%
> Pressão a 1003 hPa
> ...



Precisamente entre 6 e 7 foi a temperatura registada 
0º é que não de certeza, para isso temos que esperar mais algum tempo


----------



## iceworld (1 Nov 2008 às 13:33)

vai agora dar reportagem sobre o nevão na SIC


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 13:39)

Por aqui está a ser um dia mesmo frio .

A temperatura ainda pouco subiu..., levo:
T: *9,1ºC* 
HR: *81%*
P: *1008,5mb/hPa*

O céu está completamente nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2008 às 13:44)

boas

o dia aqui em Sesimbra acordou com sol e algumas nuvens no céu, no mar continua a animação, segundo os modelos para hoje à noite entre as 18 e as 0h vamos ter mais umas belas trovoadas.

A equipa Meteoalerta vai estar hoje no Cabo Espichel por volta dessa hora quem quiser aparecer já sabe o meu contacto está na página.

Vince hoje ainda é melhor que ontem e para quem gosta de trovoada no mar vai ser uma excelente noite 

Assim espero 

abraços


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 13:49)

Boas

Sigo com:
15,6º
2.8 km/h de NE
64% HR
1003 hPa

P.S.: Coloquei fotos e respectivs descrições da minha estação no tópico "A tua estação meteorológica". Dêem lá uma vista de olhos. 

Cumps


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2008 às 14:05)

Registo neste momento 17,6ºC, 53%HR, 1004hpa e vento fraco 5,8km/h SE


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 14:05)

Em Montalegre 1.6ºC com 1.3mm de precipitação, deve estar a nevar por lá.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 14:16)

Aproximam-se rapidamente umas trovoadas ao Barlavento algarvio.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

Vince disse:


> Aproximam-se rapidamente umas trovoadas ao Barlavento algarvio.



Venha ela


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

Também se tão a aproximar algumas trovoadas aqui... Cumulus bem altos e com um bom desenvolvimento estão a explodir por toda a parte. Algumas delas são mesmo pretas 

Se isto desabar tudo, deve de render mais ou menos uns 10 mm no mínimo 

16.0º e a descer
63% HR
1003 hPa
0,0 km/h


----------



## amarusp (1 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

Boa Tarde.
De Loriga já é possivel ver a neve na encosta sudoeste da estrela.
Situa-se a uns 1600 metros.
Temperatura: 7.2ºc
Humidade: 78%
Precipitação: 0.3mm
Pressão:1003hpa
Não há prespectiva da cota de neve baixar,apesar da previsão


----------



## profgeo (1 Nov 2008 às 14:51)

bom trade pessoal, por aqui  na madeira, parece que o frio se instalou!!! ja caiu granizo no pico do areeiro e a temperatura ha pouco rondava os 2 graus, com vento na ordem dos 5okm/h


ja tinha saudades 

imagem as 11.20 da manha!!!


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 14:55)

Boas!

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e vou com 16.6ºC


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

Melgaço,

7.3ºC e caem alguns pingos...


Aquelas pequenas quedas na temperatura e a dificuldade em que suba, significa um coisa: neve na serra!


----------



## ACalado (1 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

boas por aqui mínima de 1.9ºc dia aborrecido este pois nem chove nem faz sol  temp actual 6.6ºc


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2008 às 15:04)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Também se tão a aproximar algumas trovoadas aqui... Cumulus bem altos e com um bom desenvolvimento estão a explodir por toda a parte. Algumas delas são mesmo pretas
> 
> Se isto desabar tudo, deve de render mais ou menos uns 10 mm no mínimo
> 
> ...



boas

trovoadas para Corroios   não vejo nada 

abraços


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 15:05)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,4ºC*
Hum: *66%*
pressao: *1007hPa*

A maxima, de hoje atingiu os *15,4ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (1 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

Aqui vai continuando quase limpo, muito sol e máxima de 18,4ºC

A minima é que foi deveras surpreendente para inicio de Novembro, *4,8ºC*

A ver se batem aqui à porta alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 15:09)

Neste Momento tenho *14,1ºC*, e as Núvens de baixa altitude desapareceram quase por completo... pelo que agora, o Céu apenas se encontra Muito Nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus...

Humidade a 57%
Pressão nos 1004 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Média de Vento de 13,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC
Descida de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h
Subida de Pressão de +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> trovoadas para Corroios   não vejo nada
> 
> abraços



Consigo ver a leste de mim algumas nuvens a descarregar (+/- em direcção ao barreiro), e de norte aproxima-se um par de cumulus carregados, embora que de pequena dimensão.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2008 às 15:15)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Consigo ver a leste de mim algumas nuvens a descarregar (+/- em direcção ao barreiro), e de norte aproxima-se um par de cumulus carregados, embora que de pequena dimensão.



boas

vai lá ao meteoalerta tv estou em directo a transmitir toda essa zona

abraços


----------



## actioman (1 Nov 2008 às 15:21)

Boa tarde a todos por aqui a noite foi fria e segundo os dados do IM a mínima terá sido de 2.9ºC .
O certo é que amanheceu com um espesso nevoeiro!

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e segundo o termómetro do carro a temperatura actual é de 13,2ºC.

Bom FDS a todos.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 15:22)

profgeo disse:


> bom trade pessoal, por aqui  na madeira, parece que o frio se instalou!!! ja caiu granizo no pico do areeiro e a temperatura ha pouco rondava os 2 graus, com vento na ordem dos 5okm/h
> 
> 
> ja tinha saudades
> ...




E que valente granizada!!!

A tal imagem das 11:20:







Entretanto a webcam foi-se!

Às 14h, *1,2ºC no Pico do Areeiro* e 5,0mm de precipitação!!


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

Com essa temperatura já deve ter nevado no Pico do Areeiro 

Não deixa de ser algo incomum tendo em conta a altura do ano, não acham?


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

Por aqui nada de especial, algum sol por entre as nuvens e um valor de 6,5ºC. Ainda não choveu hoje.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 15:46)

João Dias disse:


> Com essa temperatura já deve ter nevado no Pico do Areeiro
> 
> Não deixa de ser algo incomum tendo em conta a altura do ano, não acham?



Está mesmo fresquinho por lá!

Evolução da temperatura e precipitação nas últimas 24h no Pico do Areeiro e na estação de Santana:
















O pluviometro da Estação de Santana continua entupido.

Imagens das webcams:

Santana: Mais um Aguaceiro:





Funchal: Domínio do Sol:






Destaque ainda para a agitação marítima em São Vicente:


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

As ditas trovoadas que viriam a caminho do barlavento algarvio parece que se esfumaram!!!


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2008 às 16:08)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Oeiras 16ºC, O céu está pouco nublado...


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 16:20)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1007hPa*


----------



## Brunomc (1 Nov 2008 às 16:31)

Boa Tarde

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

estão 16.0ºC

hoje ainda não pingou por aqui...


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

Boas 

Por aqui este foi um dia de INVERNO .

Por incrível que parece, a temperatura máxima não foi além dos 9,7ºC .

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *8,5ºC* 
HR:* 80%*
P: *1009,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *486m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 17:41)

Por aqui a temperatura está a baixar com uma boa velocidade, só espero que continue assim .
*
10min* depois:

T: *8,0ºC*
HR: *81%*


----------



## Rog (1 Nov 2008 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui a madrugada e manhã foi de chuva acompanhada de granizo e trovoadas. O vento forte, menos que ontem, também marcou presença.
Sigo com 11,1ºC
91%HR

Obtive a impressionante máxima de 12,4ºC, muito rara nesta altura do ano aqui, normalmente so em Dezembro, Janeiro.
Igualmente uma mínima de 9,3ºC, que aparece por cá quase sempre em fins de Dezembro.

min 9,3ºC
max 12,4ºC
prec 12,7mm
rajada máxima 48,1km/h


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer bem e a HR vai subindo 

Sigo com:
T: *7,7ºC* 
HR: *83%* 

Base das nuvens: *403m*


----------



## amarusp (1 Nov 2008 às 17:58)

Deixo-vos uma foto da serra da estrela com neve à cota dos 1700 m, tirada às 14 horas:


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

Bela foto amarusp

Vai arrefecendo...Neste momento 13ºC

Hoje não choveu e neste momento o céu está pouco nublado


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

esteve frio em arruda hoje mas agora de noite...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 18:08)

Neste momento tenho *10,9ºC*, cerca de mais 0,4ºC do que ontem, por esta hora... mas pode ser que hoje não estagne...

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1005 hPa
Vento a 74%
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,5ºC

Na Rua, Cheira a Lareira... (é uma sensação óptima)


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

agora estao  9.8Cº ( é de notar que a minha casa fica a 3km de arruda a 300m e num vale virado a norte portanto arruda é um pouco mais quente).
boas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.0ºC e céu com algumas nuvens, de assinalar que hoje aproximou-se um aguaceiro a este do couço, mas infelizmente não veio para cá, mas deixo-vos aqui umas fotos desse aguaceiro


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

Céu pouco nublado e 6.7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 18:34)

Será que ainda vale a pena ter esperanças com a Gertrudes? 

Por um lado, vejo algumas movimentações suspeitas a sul, pelo outro, a norte não consigo imaginar nada a formar-se...


----------



## Gongas (1 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

Segundo o IM na 2ª e 3ª feira queda de neve acima dos 1000 m. será que vou apanhar neve na Guarda?é k na 2ª f tenho de ir pa la.


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *9,3ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1009hPa*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Boa tarde chego agora da aldeia dos meus pais serra do marao abrobeira e montemuro sem neve... dia com muitas nuvens de frio sem precipitaçao, por volta das 5:30 a tempratura caiu cerca de 5 graus levantou se um  vento gelado e umas nuvens de autentica neve fiquei com 7 graus e os tais aguaceiros...


por aqui ceu pouco nublado e 7.4 ºc


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

Acabo de Ultrapassar a Barreira Psicológica dos 10ºC!

Neste momento tenho *9,9ºC*, pelo que estou com a mesma Temperatura que tinha ontem, por esta hora

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1005 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC
Descida de Temperatura de *-1,5ºC/h*
Subida de Pressão de +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 18:58)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer bem 

Sigo com:
T: *7,0ºC*
HR:* 85%*
P: *1010,0mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *349m*


----------



## amarusp (1 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

Boa noite.
os 8º de maxima contrastam com os 4,9 º actuais!


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Será que ainda vale a pena ter esperanças com a Gertrudes?
> 
> Por um lado, vejo algumas movimentações suspeitas a sul, pelo outro, a norte não consigo imaginar nada a formar-se...



nao desanimes pelo menos até 3ª se até la nao acontecer nada já fico contente com o frio e especialmente o vento a chuva pros lados da lagoa tambem foi benefica ( 8mm até agora segundo a minha estimativa).
boas está um gelo.....


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

stormy disse:


> nao desanimes pelo menos até 3ª se até la nao acontecer nada já fico contente com o frio *e especialmente o vento* a chuva pros lados da lagoa tambem foi benefica ( 8mm até agora segundo a minha estimativa).
> boas está um gelo.....



E especialmente o vento??? Desde ontem que não há vento aqui em corroios... Nem de este nem de norte nem nada!!!! 

A rajada máxima que registei no dia de ontem foi de *8,7 km/h!!!!!* 

Chuva nem vê-la nem em forma de aguaceiros...

Sigo com 13,3º, 1004 hPa e 68% HR...


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

12,2ºC
73%HR
1004hpa
17,6km/h N

Céu limpo


----------



## Turista (1 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

Graças à Gertrudes, a minha mínima baixou dos dois digitos (finalmente), ficando pelos 9,4ºC.
Vamos ver se esta noite será ainda mais 
Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

Por aqui, neste momento tenho *9,1ºC*

Ontem, por esta Hora, tinha 9,0ºC, tenho descido aos 8,7ºC e subido aos 9,1ºC, pelas 20:32... 
Vamos lá ver se isto hoje não acontece...


Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h, de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 20:32)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer a uma velocidade que já não via á muito tempo 

Os carros estão cobertos por uma fina camada de "orvalho" (geada).

Sigo com:
T: *5,9ºC*  
HR: *90%*
P: *1010,2mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *222m*


Como é de noite e só em perspectiva se poderia fotografar bem, decidi usar o fash mas o efeito não é o desejado (longe do real), mas assemelha-se


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

Isto ja deu o que tinha a dar... se ainda viessem uns aguaceiros ou umas trovoadas juntamente com rajadas de vento forte, isso sim era uma festa 

Isto assim não dá...

Sigo com 12,9º a descer muito lentamente...
71% HR
1005 hPa
8,2 km/h de N


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

Grande noite, que tá

A temperatura ainda nao paraou de descer, sendo que tenho *7,3ºC*
Hum: *74%*

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 20:58)

Por aqui céu limpo e 4.0ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

se o centro depressionário da gertrudes se tivesse mais um bucado perto da costa apanhavamos com uma bela Festa!   Reparem nas células em desenvolvimento a oeste de lisboa!  Talvez... quiça! 

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage

sigo com 11 cº ! estagnou por enquanto!


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

Continua a descer... 

T: *5,6ºC* 
HR: *90%*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *222m*


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

Fantkboy disse:


> sigo com 11 cº ! estagnou por enquanto!



Cerca de 1Km a linha recta para sul, também eu me encontro estagnado, morrido e matado (), nos 11,0ºC.

Bem *Dave*, isso hoje promete.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

A Temperatura estagnou... Neste momento tenho *9,2ºC*, estando estagnada entre os 9,0ºC e os 9,2ºC...

Humidade nos 90%
Pressão nos 1007 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,5ºC
Wind Chill nos 7,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Bem *Dave*, isso hoje promete.



É bem verdade  a temperatura sempre a descer e a HR a subir lentamente 

Sigo agora com:

T: *5,5ºC* 
HR: *91%*

Base das Nuvens: aprox. *198m* (nada de nevoeiro por enquanto...)


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 21:44)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura estagnou... Neste momento tenho *9,2ºC*, estando estagnada entre os 9,0ºC e os 9,2ºC...
> 
> Humidade nos 90%
> Pressão nos 1007 hPa
> ...



Não temos sorte nenhuma! Ha pouco vim de Sintra! Na zona de Sabugo, Almornos etc registava o meu carro 7 a 8 cº!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Sinceramente e fazendo uma observação coerente do que se passou nestes ultimos dias chego a ma conclusão:
Todo os modelos falharam em relação à quantidade de precipitação,(pelo menos em Bragança...), em relação ás cotas de neve...nã ouvi falar de nehum nevão...pelo menos em Portugal!
Portanto tirando a descida de temperatura, não vi nada de especial!
Mas uma coisa é certa, aínda agora começou a festa!


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

Boas! Por aqui sigo:

Temperatura 12.4 °C 
 Humidade 60 % 
 Pressão Atmosférica 1007 hPa e Rising 
 Sensação de Frio 12 °C 
 Ponto de Condensação 4.9 °C 

 Velocidade do Vento (actual) 10.1 km/h 
 Velocidade do Vento (média 10 minutos) 3.6 km/h 
 Direcção do Vento (actual) 122° (SE) 
 Direcção do Vento (média 10 minutos) 85° (E) 
 Pluviosidade  0 mm/hour 
 Pluviosidade  1 mm desde Midnight 

Esta noite parece que não temos sorte nenhuma


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

A temperatura esta a subir 
Começaram a entrar nuvens altas

Temp: *7,6ºC* (mas ja teve nos 7,3ºC)
Hum: *77%*
Pressao: *1010hpa*


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

Confirmo João, sigo com 4.7ºC mas já cheguei a ter 3.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

Por aqui ainda não tenho sinais de nevoeiro... mas não faltará muito .

T: *5,2ºC*
HR: *91%*
P: *1007,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *197m*


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

João Dias disse:


> Confirmo João, sigo com 4.7ºC mas já cheguei a ter 3.8ºC.



Pois é,
Não se espera pelo vizinho
Temp: *7,5ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

Parece que está qualquer coisa a entrar por Sagres!








Por aqui sigo com 10,6ºC


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

Por aqui agora estão 8 graus


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Todo os modelos falharam em relação à quantidade de precipitação,(pelo menos em Bragança...), em relação ás cotas de neve...nã ouvi falar de nehum nevão...pelo menos em Portugal!



Não houve um único modelo que tenha previsto um nevão, nem nada que se pareça, nem sequer precipitação significativa à excepção de previsões de muitos dias antes. Julgo até que poderá ter caído neve a cotas ligeiramente inferiores ao que alguns modelos indicavam na véspera. 
Não confundas previsões  com saídas isoladas e pouco consistentes de modelos e outros sonhos que aparecem por vezes, mas que não tinham suporte consistente em qualquer modelo


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

10.9 cº!


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura estagnou... Neste momento tenho *9,2ºC*, estando estagnada entre os 9,0ºC e os 9,2ºC...
> 
> Humidade nos 90%
> Pressão nos 1007 hPa
> ...


vais ter uma minima a rondar os 8Cº por causa da RH
aqui em arruda tempo mto frio


----------



## Filipe (1 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

Boa Noite!

1,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

O dia pelo Alentejo foi bastante fresco e caiu uma chuvada por volta das 17:30h em Évora, que fez a temperatura descer imediatamente de *15,0* para *13,0 ºC*.
A máxima pouco passou dos 15 ºC e a mínima rondou os 3 ºC na cidade de Évora.
Saí de lá às 19h, com cerca de *10,5 ºC* e céu já limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 22:39)

Por Moscavide, noite de céu pouco nublado.
Espero que limpe totalmente para que a mínima seja vistosa.
Agora o vento está calmo, a temperatura está nos *9,8 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (1 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

O Areeiro e o Pico Ruivo ficaram hoje cobertos por neve. 
No telejornal Madeira algumas imagens da neve hoje. 

*Minuto 03:48*

[VIDEO]mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/RTPMadeiraWin/telejm/tjmadeira_20081101.wmv[/VIDEO]


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

Vince disse:


> Não houve um único modelo que tenha previsto um nevão, nem nada que se pareça, nem sequer precipitação significativa à excepção de previsões de muitos dias antes. Julgo até que poderá ter caído neve a cotas ligeiramente inferiores ao que alguns modelos indicavam na véspera.
> Não confundas previsões  com saídas isoladas e pouco consistentes de modelos e outros sonhos que aparecem por vezes, mas que não tinham suporte consistente em qualquer modelo



Se não houve nenhum modelo que previa "precipitação significativa", qual a razão do tópico " Seg. Esp. Frio, Chuva e Vento: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008?


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

stormy disse:


> vais ter uma minima a rondar os 8Cº por causa da RH



Hmm... pois... se estagnar completamente, ou se começar a andar aos pulinhos, como tem acontecido até agora... é capaz de tal acontecer...

No entanto, o MeteoBlue, prevê uma Temperatura Mínima de 4ºC para aqui






Ainda assim, o Freemeteo prevê 8,7ºC...


Neste momento tenho 8,8ºC, após uma subida dos 8,6ºC
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,9ºC


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se não houve nenhum modelo que previa "precipitação significativa", qual a razão do tópico " Seg. Esp. Frio, Chuva e Vento: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008?



Porque as previsões davam bastante precipitação mas a maioria fora do território, embora não suficientemente longe para descartar a possibilidade. Para desânimo de quase todos nós, os modelos de véspera modelaram muito bem a convecção quase apenas no mar. Portanto no geral acho que os modelos fizeram um trabalho impecável numa situação complicada de modelar (frio, neve, vento e até trovoadas).


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Por aqui está tudo estável.

T: *5,1ºC* 
HR: *91%*
P: *1008,0mb/hPa*


Por hoje é tudo , vou aproveitar para colocar o alerta para os 3ºC, quero acordar com essa temperatura


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Dados actuais em Setúbal:

Temp:*10,9ºC*
Hum:*82%*
Pressão:*1006hpa*
Vento:*19,8km/h NE* 
Rajada max.:*21,2km/h NE* (22:50)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Vince disse:


> Porque as previsões davam bastante precipitação mas a maioria fora do território, embora não suficientemente longe para descartar a possibilidade. Para desânimo de quase todos nós, os modelos de véspera modelaram muito bem a convecção quase apenas no mar. Portanto no geral acho que os modelos fizeram um trabalho impecável numa situação complicada de modelar (frio, neve, vento e até trovoadas).



Lá anda a precipitação a dar a rotunda 

Estou com 10.8ºC vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Lá anda a precipitação a dar a rotunda
> 
> Estou com 10.8ºC vento fraco, céu limpo.



A precipitação, e consequentemente as trovoadas.






Por aqui 10,4ºC.
E mais do mesmo.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2008 às 00:08)

Neste momento sigo com 11,3ºC!!


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2008 às 00:19)

Boas pessoal

Por cá  *8.4ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (2 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

Boa Night a todos 

por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco

estão 9.5ºC 

hoje não vi clarões de relâmpagos no horizonte..


----------



## amarusp (2 Nov 2008 às 00:45)

3.8º é a temperatura com que vou dormir.
Até amanha!!


----------



## Gongas (2 Nov 2008 às 00:48)

Cheguei agora da rua, segundo temperatura do carro 6,5ºC e o nevoeiro a instalar-se.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 01:22)

Despeço-me com 9,1ºC, Céu Pouco Nublado e Vento Moderado (13,0 km/h de N (360º))

Humidade nos 86%
Pressão nos 1008 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,9ºC


----------



## squidward (2 Nov 2008 às 01:42)

por aqui a temp. está a subir há pouco estava com 9.1ºC agora estou com 9.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 01:57)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *6,9ºC*
Hum: *82%*
Pressao: *1011hPa*

Lá fora, ta mesmo de "cortar a faca", a aragem vinda do mar e gelada


----------



## Turista (2 Nov 2008 às 02:18)

Por aqui 9,6ºC... a ver se a mínima de hoje bate o recorde de ontem


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Nov 2008 às 03:39)

Vince disse:


> Porque as previsões davam bastante precipitação mas a maioria fora do território, embora não suficientemente longe para descartar a possibilidade. Para desânimo de quase todos nós, os modelos de véspera modelaram muito bem a convecção quase apenas no mar.



Quando quedam apenas uns resquícios de actividade a sul e ainda está  previsto alguma a norte,
 quando as hipóteses de surpresas se vão esfumando,esta Gertrudes foi exemplarmente "modelada".
Quando há 3 dias atrás vimos que tudo poderia rondar ,
e que estaríamos desta vez, demasiado no centro,
quisemos crer sempre, que a proximidade seria um factor acrescido e a dificuldade de previsão nestas específicas características um valor acrescentado.
Sucedeu que ,o previamente previsto se concretizou:
-Tanto que  assistimos ,aqui tão perto.
Mesmo aqui ao lado .Quer a Oeste , quer a Leste.Quer a Norte , quer a Sul.
Tanto que poderia ter ocorrido ...
e oh desânimo,nós aqui no meio,
nós com pressões de 995 hPa ,com céus quase limpos ou um ou outro aguaceiro tímido.
Ficará para a próxima.
Haverá mais marés que marinheiros,
mais "gertrudes" de permeio,
para aqui continuar a seguir,
mesmo sabendo que esta, ainda não acabou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia a todos. 
A mínima de hoje foi só um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem, tendo-se registado *7,5 ºC*.
Agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura encontra-se estática nos *10,8 ºC*.


----------



## psm (2 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia neste momento na Ericeira com céu muito nublado de cirrus estratos, vento fraco.Vendo as imagens de radar, toda a precipitação passa ao largo da costa de Portugal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 10:37)

A temperatura vai subindo e estou já com *13,3 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

Boas por aqui já estão aparecer nuvens médias e altas mas o sol por enquanto vai ganhando terreno temp:12.9ºc,vai correndo um ventinho fracoe fresco.


----------



## godzila (2 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

Bom dia, eu venho aqui para esclarecer uma dúvida como é que eu vejo a temperatura neste mapa, para verificar as cotas de neve
No mapa 850hpa é simples pois a escala está em graus centígrados mas no de 500hpa não entendo nada.
Se me poderem ajudar eu adoraria.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 11:09)

Bons Dias!

Aqui, a mínima desceu mais que ontem... Orgulhosamente relato os meus *6,8ºC*


Neste momento o Céu está encoberto por uma camada homogénea de Cirroestratus, e o vento está fraco, o que faz com que o ambiente esteja um pouco Abafado...

A Temperatura sobe rapidamente, encontrando-se neste momento nos 14,0ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão nos 1010 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,5ºC
Subida de Temperatura de +1,8ºC/h
Subida de Pressão de +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

Neste momento aqui:
14,7ºC
53%HR
1009hpa
13,3km/h E


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

godzila disse:


> http://www.meteosim.com
> Bom dia, eu venho aqui para esclarecer uma dúvida como é que eu vejo a temperatura neste mapa, para verificar as cotas de neve
> No mapa 850hpa é simples pois a escala está em graus centígrados mas no de 500hpa não entendo nada:shocking:.
> Se me poderem ajudar eu adoraria.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 11:35)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão 15.5ºC e o céu está com nuvens médias e altas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 11:52)

Será que Portugal tem um escudo anti-trovoadas, passa tudo ao lado assim não dá





Bem por aqui a temperatura lá vai subindo e estão 16.3ºC


----------



## godzila (2 Nov 2008 às 12:00)

desculpe sr.vince mas a pagina que enviou tb não mostra as temperatura


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2008 às 12:02)

Por aqui estão a aparecer alguns _cirrusestratos_.

O vento está fraco e sigo com:
T: *11,2ºC*
HR:* 55%*
P: *1012,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

Não sei até onde irá subir, estou já com *16,1 ºC* e céu muito nublado por inúmeros tipos de nuvens.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2008 às 12:13)

godzila disse:


> mas a pagina que enviou tb não mostra as temperatura




Como assim ? As temperaturas são as cores no mapa, a escala em ºC está do lado direito. Tens que escolher o mapa que pretendes, neste caso o que diz "500hPa Temperature".




Vince disse:


> http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html (escolhe "500hPa Temperature")


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

Neste momento sigo com 14,5ºC, e o Céu continua Muito Nublado por Cirroestratus, se bem que também já se vêm alguns Cumulus em Formação, na faixa N-O, com maior incidência na região da Serra de Sintra

Humidade nos 53%
Pressão nos 1010 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,7ºC
Subida de Temperatura de +0,2ºC/h


----------



## Costa (2 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

Está nevar no Areeiro e no Pico Ruivo.






http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=17&id=108335&sdata=2008-11-02


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 13:05)

E neste momento já estão 17.7ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 13:07)

Os Cumulus crescem, e crescem... Mesmo aqui por cima! O Desenvolvimento Vertical é bem visível!

O Sol já desapareceu...

Neste momento tenho 14,7ºC
Humidade nos 49%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

Gilmet disse:


> Os Cumulus crescem, e crescem... Mesmo aqui por cima! O Desenvolvimento Vertical é bem visível!



Sim, aqui também há grandes desenvolvimentos verticais, visíveis especialmente a Noroeste.

O sol brilha e o céu está muito nublado com boas abertas.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 13:27)

Sigo com:

14,4º
0,0 km/h
60% HR
1010 hPa

É impressão minha ou os restos da Gertrudes que se encontram no Norte de Portugal e em parte de Espanha estão a virar na nossa direcção?  (Vejam a animação do IM)


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Sigo com:
> 
> 14,4º
> 0,0 km/h
> ...



É isso. Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, tenho agora o céu bastante nublado. A temperatura, depois de um máximo de 11,8ºC, também tem estado a descer, tenho agora 11,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 14:07)

Os Grandes Cumulus Congestus quen há pouco cobriam o Céu, estão a desfazer-se...

Temperatura nos 15,4ºC
Humidade a 45%
Pressão nos 1010 hPa
Vento nos 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 14:18)

Por cá, o céu está cada vez mais negro a Norte, com alguns cumulus.
A temperatura não parece querer subir mais e deverá ficar mesmo pelos *16,4 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2008 às 14:23)

Por aqui o céu tem alguns _altucúmlos_ e a sensação de frio é tremenda , devido à baixa HR.

Sigo com:
T: *13,4ºC*
HR: *46%*
P: *1011,9mb/hPa*

Já se vê a neve na Serra da Estrela daqui


----------



## squidward (2 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

por aqui céu com algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial. A mínima hoje atingiu os 6.4ºC. Por agora vou com 18.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 14:39)

É esperar algumas horas para ver se os restos da Gertrudes que estão a voltar na nossa direcção nos dão algum espectáculo. 

Aqui levantou-se vento. Sigo com 60% de HR, 15,2º que continuam a subir à medida que o tempo passa, e 1009m mb de pressão. Destaca-se ainda o windchill, que abocado atingiu os 13 graus.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2008 às 14:39)

Por cá o céu está muito carregado, vamos lá ver se se aguenta  e acaba por dar algo.

O vento está de Este, estou com 15.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 14:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá o céu está muito carregado, vamos lá ver se se aguenta  e acaba por dar algo.



Aqui também! Após um periodo de Céu descoberto, este voltou a encobrir... e as Núvens estão bem escuras!

Temperatura a descer... nos 14,2ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão nos 1010 hPa
Vento nos 13,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá o céu está muito carregado, vamos lá ver se se aguenta  e acaba por dar algo.
> 
> O vento está de Este, estou com 15.7ºC.



A mesma nuvem, só que no sentido: NE-SO






Vento de este e 15,4ºC.
Sem chuva.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas e em Oeiras estão 14.9ºC

Daqui a pouco volto para Bragança


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2008 às 14:54)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu com algumas nuvens e depois de ter estado *16.7ºC*, estão agora *15.3ºC* e a HR a aumentar

A minima essa foi de *2.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 15:11)

Por aqui a máxima ficou nos 18,5ºC...agora tenho 16,6ºC, 45%HR,1009hpa, 8,6km/h NNW


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 15:12)

Fotos do que se está a aproximar daqui:

















À medida que se aproxima cada vez mais, a humidade vai desçendo e a temperatura subindo. Espero que dê alguma acção 

Neste momento, 0,0 km/h; 56% HR; 15,6º; 1009mb

Desculpem a qualidade, foi tudo com o telemóvel.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

Por cá, o céu vai limpando e a temperatura vai descendo.
Estou agora com *13,1 ºC* e céu pouco nublado por cirrus e outras pequenas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,6ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1012hPa*


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

Por cá a temperatura não ultrapassou os 13 graus de maxima, neste momento estão 11 graus e céu pouco nebulado


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2008 às 18:03)

hoje tive uma maxima miseravel de 12.8Cº em arruda.
a noite adivinha-se gélida


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2008 às 18:17)

Voltei agora da minha terra (SABUGAL, GUARDA)
onde esteve uma noite muito fria, ás 22h30 estavam
0ºC e tinha o meu carro cheio de gelo, por volta das
23h15 ficou muito nevoeiro e já não geou mais.
Pelo caminho até casa (PÓVOA SANTA IRIA) o céu
permaneceu em geral pouco nublado e a temperatura
chegou aos 17.5ºC, segundo o termómetro do meu carro.

PS: Do Sabugal via-se uma paisagem incrível com a Serra da Estrela coberta de neve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

Por cá, o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento está fraco.
Estou com *11,5 ºC* e a descer paulatinamente, parece que vai arrefecer bem.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

Por aqui tambem está vento fraco e o ceu está pouco nublado.
Neste momento tenho 10.9 ºC 

Tambem devo ficar com um linda minima


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

Por aqui sigo com:

T:* 9,3ºC*
HR:* 57%* (enorme diferença quando comparado com o dia de ontem)
P: *1014,1mb/hPa*


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

muito frio em arruda ( louriceira de cima) estao agora 8.8Cº em lisboa ( olivais ) estao 12.3Cº..... a diferença é bem boa
as minimas teem estado bem frias mesmo em sines ( 7/8Cº)  
boas


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 20:28)

Segundo o freemeteo (se isto fôr mentira, que corrijam agora ou leiam para sempre ) os próximos dias vão ser frios, secos e "calmos"...



12,9º
1012 mb
3,2 km/h N
62% HR
Tendência - Céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,8ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

Neste momento tenho *9,7ºC*, e a Temperatura desce lentamente...

Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

Podemos esperar alguma coisa, ainda? Está-se a deslocar para sul, e penso que vem tudo ao molho  

Eu já consigo ver o céu a cobrir-se aqui...

P.S.: A imagem de satélite é das 21h.


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

Por aqui temperatura estancada nos 6.7ºC com céu nublado.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite,

Neste momento sigo com 11,0ºC.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

Tempo estranho, aqui em Corroios (estes valores a seguir NÃO se alteram há MAIS de uma hora: 

Temperatura: 12,6º 
Pressão: 1013 mb
Humidade R.: 64%
Vento: nulo


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,0ºC*
Hum: *66%*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

A Temperatura continua a descer muito lentamente (mas é melhor que desça lentamente, do que não desça nada, ou suba...)

Neste momento tenho *9,4ºC*

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC



Isso do ponto de orvalho é o quê e vê-se como?


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Nov 2008 às 22:39)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Isso do ponto de orvalho é o quê e vê-se como?



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponto_de_orvalho


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Isso do ponto de orvalho é o quê e vê-se como?





> Em climatologia e meteorologia, o termo ponto de orvalho se refere à temperatura a partir da qual o vapor d'água contido na porção de ar de um determinado local sofre condensação. Quando a temperatura está abaixo do ponto de orvalho, normalmente temos a formação de névoa seca ou neblina. Pela equação abaixo.



Para se ver,pode-se utilizar por exemplo, tabelas, programas (como o climecalc), etc..

------------------------------

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo muito devagar..

T: *7,7ºC*
HR: *64%*
P: *1014,8mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *965m*


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponto_de_orvalho[/quote]
> 
> Obrigado ;)


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Obrigado



Desculpa!


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Desculpa!



Já consegui ver


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

*Dave* disse:


> Para se ver,pode-se utilizar por exemplo, tabelas, programas (como o climecalc), etc..



Obrigado *Dave*


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

Ainda não houveram alterações nos dados que referi acima. 

Hoje fico por aqui.

Té manhã


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 8.9ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

Boas pessoal

Por cá *10.1ºC*


----------



## Perfect Storm (2 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

Boa noite!
Neste momento, com céu limpo e vento fraco,
Temp: 8ºC
Hr: 87%
Pressão: 1013 hpa (estável).

Mas com uma enorme sensação de frio!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento calmo e uma temperatura de *9,9 ºC*, numa descida ainda tímida.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Nov 2008 às 23:25)

Boa Noite 

céu limpo e vento nulo

7.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

Por cá, nada de especial, temperatura aos saltos, estou com 11.7ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

Céu limpo, temperatura  10,9ºC e o vento sem parar lá em cima no terraço mas fraco  13,0 km/h NE


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

Por aqui a nebulosidade tem a diminuído e a temperatura também baixou um pouco. 5,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## ruimartins (2 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Boas,

A 1400 metros de altitude o grau de imprevisibilidade é grande...

14h30 chegada a Carris com alguns resquícios de neve...







14h45 Sem dados concretos, quase que jurava que a temperatura desceu cerca de 5º em 15 minutos...






Sensação de  perfeitamente indescritível... muito nevoeiro e começar a descer porque o tempo estava a mudar muito rapidamente...


Já deu para sentir o Inverno....


----------



## Turista (2 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Hoje dia 2, consegui ter a mínima ainda mais baixa do que no dia 1 , ficou pelos 9,2ºC 
Abraços,


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

ruimartins disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A 1400 metros de altitude o grau de imprevisibilidade é grande...
> 
> 14h30 chegada a Carris com alguns resquícios de neve...



Um bom registo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

A temperatura está numa descida bastante tímida.
Tenho agora *9,8 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Redfish (3 Nov 2008 às 00:06)

Depois de um dia por Coimbra, estou de volta ao Algarve  e para espanto meus vejo alguns relampagos a Sul 
Haverá festa esta noite 

Choveu bem esta tarde por aqui, acompanhada por algumas descargas...


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2008 às 00:10)

*10,7ºC*, 64%HR, 1012hpa, 6,5km/h...rajada máx. desde as 00h 13,0km/h N


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Nov 2008 às 00:37)

Redfish disse:


> Depois de um dia por Coimbra, estou de volta ao Algarve  e para espanto meus vejo alguns relampagos a Sul
> Haverá festa esta noite
> 
> Choveu bem esta tarde por aqui, acompanhada por algumas descargas...




Várias células se formam neste momento a Sul dessa posição.
Possivelmente vais ter uma agradável noite Aproveita







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2008 às 00:45)

Boa noite

Cheguei à pouco a Bragança
Agora registo 5.4ºC

Belas fotos ruimartins


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 00:45)

Dan, belas fotos  quase que consigo sentir o frio vindo das fotos 

Por cá 10.8ºC humidade nos 55% vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2008 às 01:50)

As células estão mesmo a chegar a Vila Real de Santo António.












Onde anda o *Tornado*?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2008 às 07:22)

Bons Dias!

Hoje a noite já foi mais quente, com uma descida lenta/subida, pelo que a Mínima se ficou pelos *8,6ºC*, ás 1:04

Neste momento tenho 9,3ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,9ºC


Até logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 09:23)

Olá a todos.
Por cá, a mínima foi de *9,3 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora o céu está pouco nublado e estou com *12,9 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

Hoje a noite foi mais fria, a minima chegou aos 3.3ºC, por agora estão 9.3ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 10:17)

Bom Dia!

A Gertrudes aqui por Coimbra não trouxe nada ainda de muito significativo, além de algum frio... Registaram-se aguaceiros fracos no Sábado apenas (que eu tenha reparado). A pressão tem vindo a subir de um mínimo de 992hPa na Sexta Feira para os actuais 1014hPa.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Aqui o dia começou com uma mínima de 1,1ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens. Agora já se encontra muito nublado com um valor de 8,9ºC.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

Bom dia

Acordei com céu pouco nublado por nuvens muito altas. Neste momento:
15,8º
Vento fraco (entre os 5 e os 11 km/h), variável
Pressão - 1016 mb
HR: 54%

É de destacar o windchill que se fez sentir abocado, cerca de 8,1º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

AnDré disse:


> As células estão mesmo a chegar a Vila Real de Santo António.
> 
> 
> 
> Onde anda o *Tornado*?



Muita parra pouca uva... andava atento mas não postei porque estava insonado e pc desligado...

Dava alguns claroes ao fundo e alguns deles deitavam a luz abaixo muito rapidamente...

Mas nem chuveu / não ouvi trovao / e as nuvens passaram rapido!!

Nada passou


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 12:12)

Estou a ver alguma coisa a aproximar-se, vinda de Norte. Mesmo assim, baseando-me no que li no tópico "Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008", os próximos tempos adivinham-se muito difíceis... sem quaisquer depressões ou outros eventos meteorológicos. Vamos passar um GRANDE tédio...


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

Curioso dia por aqui! O sol brilha, mas não aquece muito, e quase que é possível olhar para ele, uma vez que tecto de nuvens altas homogéneo e opaco serve de cortina! Sensação de frio, e frio húmido por sinal, daquele que faz gelar os ossos e parecer que está bem menos do que a temperatura real. A ajudar uma brisa fria e constante!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> É de destacar o windchill que se fez sentir abocado, cerca de 8,1º



Penso que a La Crosse que compras-te ainda trás os cálculos antigos do windchill  

"In the fall of 2001, the U.S. National Weather Service and the Canadian weather replaced the formulas with new ones (one for Fahrenheit temperatures and one for Celsius readings). The new formulas are based on greater scientific knowledge and on experiments that tested how fast the faces of volunteers cooled in a wind tunnel with various combinations of wind and temperature."


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2008 às 12:56)

Depois de atingir um valor máximo de 9,5ºC, a temperatura tem vindo a baixar, acompanhando o aumento da nebulosidade, e agora começou também a chover. Chove com 8,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que a La Crosse que compras-te ainda trás os cálculos antigos do windchill



Não sabia disso 

Bom, de qualquer maneira os dados que registo neste momento espantam-me:

16,5º e a aumentar 
5,7 km/h de N
50% HR e a descer
1015 mb estáveis

Mas realmente quando vou à varanda noto um vento "abafado" apesar de variável.


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 13:09)

Dan disse:


> Chove com 8,3ºC por aqui.



Vai começar a "dança das cotas" ao longo da tarde. Depois é fazer todas as "rezas meteorológicas" para acompanhar cada gota, com cada décima de temperatura que cai 

Para os amantes de neve boa sorte... Mas é melhor ter mesmo uma serra bem alta ao lado!


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

Por aqui  a  deve estar quase a chegar Desta vez o Freemeteo falhou a previsão






[/URL][/IMG]

Temp: 14ºC
Hr: 52%
Pressão: 1015 hpa (a descer)


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2008 às 13:25)

vitamos disse:


> Vai começar a "dança das cotas" ao longo da tarde. Depois é fazer todas as "rezas meteorológicas" para acompanhar cada gota, com cada décima de temperatura que cai
> 
> Para os amantes de neve boa sorte... Mas é melhor ter mesmo uma serra bem alta ao lado!



Sim 
O IM prevê uma cota de 1100m para hoje, mas os espanhóis apontam para 1300m aqui ao lado. Entre 1100-1300m, não deve baixar disso.

Por aqui continua a chuva com 7,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2008 às 13:30)

Céu encoberto

Tempo fresco com 12 cº

vento N 12 Km/h

Tanta nuvem no satélite a descer de Norte par sul  e nem uma gota de chuva??

Bastante "frustrante"  esta Gertrudes até ao momento.....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2008 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco de NW, e estão 16.6ºC, Ah e tambem vejo um halo


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 13:52)

Neste momento cenário bonito! Já se pode olhar claramente para o sol, em bonito halo! Mix de nuvens altas e baixas, algumas das últimas já em tons carregados! Sensação térmica muito agreste


----------



## jpmartins (3 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

vitamos disse:


> Neste momento cenário bonito! Já se pode olhar claramente para o sol, em bonito halo! Mix de nuvens altas e baixas, algumas das últimas já em tons carregados! Sensação térmica muito agreste



Estou a ver mammatus  não estão muito bem defenidos, mas não tenho dúvidas quanto ao formato, será possível com este tipo de neblusidade que anda por aí.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Nov 2008 às 14:22)

vitamos disse:


> Sensação térmica muito agreste



É verdade , no outro dia com 7ºC tinha menos frio do que agora com 13ºC .


O céu aqui está nublado por _altostratos_, _estratos_ e _estratocúmulos_.

Sigo com:
T: *13,0ºC*
HR: *50%*
P: *1015,5mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *1543m*


----------



## iceworld (3 Nov 2008 às 15:51)

Céu encoberto a ameaçar chuva e temp. de 13º
Nada mau...digo eu


----------



## Brunomc (3 Nov 2008 às 16:10)

boa tarde..

por aqui o céu tem estado encoberto e o vento está fraco

tenho agora 14.0ºC

nada de chuva..



é de destacar que hoje ás 7h da manhã tinha 4.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Não chove, mas ameaça... Estão de momento 15º.2.
A mínima esta noite foi de 10º.4.


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

Segundo o site das estradas de Portugal volta a nevar na Serra da Estrela


----------



## *Dave* (3 Nov 2008 às 17:49)

Por aqui já chove .

A chuva fez cair a temperatura para os *8,8ºC*.
HR: *76%*
P: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2008 às 18:17)

Por aqui eram 17:21H  quando caiu umas pingas mas nem deram para molhar a estrada, por agora estão 13.1ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## RTC (3 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

Peço desculpa se a pergunta possa não fazer sentido, mas até quando se prevê a duração da "Gertrudes"?


----------



## iceworld (3 Nov 2008 às 18:34)

RTC disse:


> Peço desculpa se a pergunta possa não fazer sentido, mas até quando se prevê a duração da "Gertrudes"?



Já esta em fase final.
Mais 2 dias no máximo, mas com a intensidade a diminuir gradualmente.
Mas como já aqui foi dito,outras virão.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

iceworld disse:


> Mas como já aqui foi dito, outras virão.



A Gertrudes é mais uma para o tópico dos suicídios


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 19:04)

RTC disse:


> Peço desculpa se a pergunta possa não fazer sentido, mas até quando se prevê a duração da "Gertrudes"?



Até que apareça uma segunda depressão, com as caracteristicas sufecientes para que se lhe possa dar nome  



Frank_Tornado disse:


> A Gertrudes é mais uma para o tópico dos suicídios



Exagero,  só o frio e a neve na Serra da Estrela e no pico do Areeiro é já uma mais valia.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Exagero,  só o frio e a neve na Serra da Estrela e no pico do Areeiro é já uma mais valia.



Pensando dessa maneira tens razão sim, mas se pensares de outra maneira, em relação a vento, chuva e trovoada, vais ter que me dar razão 

O que a Gertrudes provocou em termos de precipitação e vento é apenas uma pequeníssima amostra do que outras depressões no passado já conseguiram mostrar 

O que quero dizer é que esta Gertrudes em comparação com as outras suas colegas  é de um nível de intensidade fraca


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Sem dúvida!! Eu que o diga por estas bandas.
Ainda estou à espera uma verdadeira Frente vnda do Atlãntico! (daquelas bem cavadas)
Neste momento com periodosde chuva fraca e vento moderado.
Temp:10,5ºC
Hr:80%
Pressão:1015 hpa ( a descer)


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Boas Noites!

Esta manhã, quando saí de casa, resolvi ir tocar nos tejadilhos dos carros, e consegui sentir, por baixo das gotas, uma finíssima camada de gelo...

O Dia prosseguiu, com Céu Pouco Nublado até cerca das 13:30h, altura em que os Cirroestratus formaram um manto Homegéneo, que causou um ligeiro Halo em torno do Sol. O Céu foi cobrindo e cobrindo, e as Nuvens Médias apareceram também, eram cerca das 17h, mas, nem um pingo caiu, embora o tempo estivesse propício a tal...

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *15,6ºC*, pelas 13:01... A partir daí as Nuvens altas "tomaram conta da situação"...

Neste momento encontro-me com 10,9ºC... A Temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente, pois o céu ainda se encontra Muito Nublado, embora tenha vindo a perder Neblusidade ao longo das horas...

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC
Descida de Temperatura de -0,7ºC/h
Pressão Estável, com variação de 0,0 hPa/h


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2008 às 19:39)

O estado do tempo vai manter-se assim fresco, nublado e possibilidade de alguma precipitação pelo norte durante mais alguns dias.

A não ser que haja alguma surpresa pouco provável no extremo norte do país, penso que não vale a pena continuar a manter este tópico esses dias todos, pelo que *pedia a todos que retomassem o seguimento normal*.

Ao contrário de alguma opiniões, eu achei este evento muito interessante. Claro que localmente pode não ter parecido nada de especial, globalmente acho que a *Gertrudes* será facilmente relembrada como um episódio que trouxe temperaturas interessantes para a época, bom nevão da Estrela ao Aireiro na Madeira, frio juntamente com trovoadas e um bom vendaval na Grande Lisboa. Nada mau.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 20:07)

Vince disse:


> *pedia a todos que retomassem o seguimento normal*



Assim será feito da minha parte.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

Então, mesmo mesmo para terminar este seguimento especial, fica aqui um vídeo feito na Madeira, alusivo à queda de neve que ali ocorreu:


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Vídeo bem exemplificativo daquilo que já foi dito por aqui. A Gertrudes globalmente pode ter sabido a pouco, mas se formos a ver trouxe condimentos muito interessantes em relação à época do ano em que nos encontramos! Seria bom que significasse o arranque de uma grande temporada de Inverno 2008/2009.... a ver vamos


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Pico do Areeiro!*

Bem Pessoal! As fotos não são minhas! São de um fotografo dum forum de fotografia! Achei interessante partilhar convosco! 

Aqui têm! 

http://www.forumfotografia.net/index.php?topic=22995.0


----------



## Hawk (5 Nov 2008 às 01:22)

Aqui ficam alguma fotos registadas por mim do que a Gertrudes trouxe à Madeira, mais concretamente ao Pico do Areeiro. Peço desculpa a qualidade das mesmas, mas foi completamente inesperado para mim que passeava lá a mostrar a ilha pela primeira vez à minha namorada. Tão inesperado que quis arriscar subir um pouco mais, e depois nem virar o carro para baixo conseguia. Valeu uns ingleses a empurrá-lo  Ficam as fotos para mais tarde recordar...Quando lá cheguei estava a nevar e entretanto parou. Já é a 2ª vez que vou à Madeira de férias, deixando a Covilhã para trás (pensando que podia caír qualquer coisa pela cidade neve) e afinal vejo nevar é na minha terra natal


----------



## iceworld (5 Nov 2008 às 01:58)

Nevar e bem 
Então e o pessoal que empurrou não teve direito a foto??


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

Belas fotos do ainda mais belo elemento branco


----------



## jpmartins (5 Nov 2008 às 10:17)

Belas fotos Hawk


----------

